# IUI Girls Turned IVF ~ Part 67



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy chatting and lots of      and  

Love ~E~


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening all ladies

Still waiting to hear from comsultant about the concerns we raised been trying to call all day and it engaged or just rings       DH is going to try tomorrow as i have work appointments all day

wished that they would hurry up it been 3 weeks now and until we know we cant get booked in for another slot and they get booked up a few months   

Feeling really low just lately, next wednesday would of been my due date         

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle x


----------



## cake bake

twinkle, just wanted to give you a hug, am so sorry you are feeling low    

keep on at that clinic!


----------



## Kitten 80

Twink   so sorry hun your low.


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone

Twink, so sorry you're feeling down hun   Hope you had more luck today getting through to clinic.

Hi to Kitten, Sara, Wiggs, Clom, Cakey and everyone else!!!!

One 2 day, 5 cell embie transferred safely  

I'm not sure whether to have the whole 2ww off work, or go back next week and then have the following week off when i test - what do you reckon?  I have quite a stressful office job, so nothing manual to concern myself with, plus I go a little bit mental if I'm stuck at home with nothing to do.  However, on the flip side I do get a bit too involved at work, so maybe total rest and relaxation is the way to go - what do you ladies think?

Lyns x


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo Lyns your PUPO


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Lyns, well done, 5 cells on day 2 sounds fab    Only you know the right thing to do re work as only you know how stressful it can get. Follow your heart and as long as you won't look back and think 'i shouldn't have done that' then it's the right decision.

Hi everyone else, sorry to be so short, just feeling a bit tired at the mo, not complaining, bring on the symptons


----------



## sarashy

sorry been off radar girlies. just a quick post as im feeling rubbish, will post proper tomos n update you all. Just thought id let you know im fine.
Lyns ive had the whole time of work as wiggy said you dont want to be worrying about what ifs. If it doesnt make any difference for work take some time off n relax.
Be  back tomos, Hi to everyone
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello there 

how is every one


----------



## sarashy

Evening all,
sorry im so rubbish at the min. Will try and keep up i promise. 

Lyns - how you doing huni? you enjoying being pupo? Make sure you get lots of time to relax.

Cakey - how you doing sweet? i guess your pupo to. Again relaxing i hope

Wiggy - symptoms i would say proper started yesterday. With lots of heaving, no sick yet, kind wish i could be then id feel better. (.)(.) Still sore and keep poking them which is probably why they're sore   . feel exhausted in an afternoon untill yesterday when its been most the time. Still peeing on sticks although they have stopped getting dark ( dont think they can be any darker, same colour as test line). How bout you? i see your first scan went well. when are you having another?

Twinks - you managed to speak to anyone yet?   and thinking of you huni.

kitten - AARRRGGGHHHH!!!! not long now im getting excited for you.

Well for me its my first scan tomorrow and im pooing myself. Been having a nap in an afternoon when i feel at my worst but tried not to today so il be so tired ill sleep tonight or ill be a stress head by tomorrow. Do you know i used to be such a calm reasonable person before i started all this tx mlarky. As i said above morning noon n even night sickness has kicked in on top of a horrid cold. supposed to be back at work next week after 6 wks off. Im getting a little anxious about this as i lost the last one when i went back to work and i also have a very intense high responsibility job which im scared ive forgotten how to do. (sure ill be fine once i get bk)
Anyway ill update you all tomorrow on the scan. Hope everyones well and hi to anyone ive missed.
sara
x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Morning all

Sorry its a quick post but really should be leaving for woork but cant be bothered   just to say DH has been on to the hospital and after 2 days of chasing they say our consultant isnt in until tuesday but the receptionist said she is aware he was taking our case to the meeting but said she didnt know when it was   or didnt want to tell him. so come tuesday we'll be chasing again

Twinkle x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinks, you go girl (and your DH)    Sometimes in these instances it's the loudest voice that is heard, it seems that unfortunately you might have to keep on their case to get results, which isn't right or fair   

Sara, thinking of you today and    all is well at your scan. Mine is on Tuesday and I'm worrying constantly about it so I can understand how you must be feeling today.    (I'm pleased that I'm not the only one having afternoon naps   )

Feeling a bit icky today, haven't managed to eat any breakfast yet and have heaps to do today, will pop back later


----------



## Lynschez

Morning peeps, how are we all today?

Sara, hope your scan goes well   let us know how you get on  

Wiggs, all the best for Tuesday, I'm sure there'll be a healthy little baby growing away in there  

Twinks, I agree with Wiggs, I think you've been more than patient, so maybe it's time to be heard.  Hope you get somewhere on Tuesday  

Kitten, how are you hun? How many days now

Cakey, how you doing? Going 2ww   yet?  I'm already on knicker watch and little embie isn't even near old enough to be implanting yet - it's amazing how this tx lark can send you mental!  I've decided to have to whole 2ww off work.  If I don't and this doesnt work, I know I'll beat myself up for not, so I am now officially a lady of leisure  

Can I ask you ladies a question - sorry it's a bit TMI    Did anyone have a lot of extra 'moisture' downstairs after ET?  I seem to have loads!!!  My first thought was all the washing and things that they do when doing ET, but it doesn't seem to be easing up - is this normal?? 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies, hope you're all well  

Lyns x x


----------



## sarashy

Quick post as on iPhone n it's difficult. Just had my scan and omg it's twins! 
Speak later girlies when the shocks passed a little. Hope everyone ok
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Sarshy/Lyns I have 12 blooin days whoo hoo 

Sarshy OMG well done hun 

Lyns hope you are resting

Twinks  at them hope you are ok

Wiggs at least drink plenty of water if your not eating sweete


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara, that is amazing news, though not a total suprise to hear it's twins    I'm so pleased everything went well     Do come back and tell us more though 

2ww ladies, Lyns and Cake, I don't envy you two going through the madness, especially when the weather is so awful  nothing else to do but stay in and wonder what on earth is happening inside you. Oops, perhaps I'm making it worse   I'm not too sure on the moisture, I did continue getting the ewcm and still getting it a little now if that helps.

Zuri, Clom and Harriet, hope that you're all doing ok  

Kitten am trying to drink plenty but it's a real struggle for me to make my 2litres of water each day, I've always been like this drinking water though  I think that I probably manage about 1.7litres a day, hopefully it's enough.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh me 2 I can not stand water  has to have a flavor I do try tho I had lots of cm with IUI I think it was pessorys


----------



## cake bake

sara - wow, twins!!! that is amazing news, no wonder you are felling a bit rough though. i hope that passes soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy. am so pleased for you annd your hubbie. take it easy when you go back to work, just think of your wee babes and let the stress roll over.    

wiggy, hope you are feeling better as well, is it the ivig thing thats making you ill or lovely morning sickness too?

lyns, i have been a bit 'creamy' since ET and was a little bit moist for a couple of days after. am sure its fine but call your clinic if you are worried? am really glad that you have decided to take time off work, you are doing the right thing. i wish i had...see belowam 

kitten, it really is not long now!!  

twinkle, agree with the others, keep on at them and demand what you want and deserve   

i'm not surviving the 2ww very well at the moment. first few days when i knew the embies were in there was easy to be positive, but it has got harder and harder knowing that now they have either embedded or not and its harder to be positive, but i am trying    going back to work was prob a mistake but i didn't have enough hols to take, and work got rather stressful when i got an excellent promotion that i hadn't actually given a monkeys about getting (since the ivf totally changed my perspective), will be a steady slow transfer of work so i am not right in it straight away but it has still stressed me. have been so touchy with husband too and narking and shouting at him for no real reason, whilst feeling teary and very anxious - all not good when my poor wee embies are trying to dig in (they probably decided not to as they wouldn't have liked me much this week!) not best pleased with myself.  

going to really relax this weekend and see if i can make it up to them! but already i feel crampy and am knicker watching and i don't 'feel' pregnant - is that normal? am still trying to tell myself that i am but it is hard and i am not looking forward to next week. ok moaning over - sorry! but i am def going   

have a good weekend girls. xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Cake, please be don't so hard on yourself    it really is a very difficult time and not many people (that haven't been through it) can truly understand. 
You have been injecting/inserting/swallowing etc drugs for a long time now and still am, it's not surprising that sometimes it can all get a bit much    The thing is with DH's is that because they are usually the only one's that know all the nitty gritty of what we go through, they tend to cop it. When we're feeling upset/angry/confused/anxious etc about tx and life they are the only people that we can focus those feelings onto, even though we don't mean it we love them dearly. Maybe when you're having a good day just explain this to him and I'm sure that he will understand.    
As far as feeling pregnant goes, I still couldn't tell you what that feels like because aside from the physical symptons I don't feel anything as such. There is no right or wrong as to what we should feel, everyone will have different experiences. 
Hang on in there sweety and don't forget we're always here if you want to rant or   . 

Big hugs


----------



## sarashy

Hello Ladies, firstly thanks girls for all the congrats. well shock not passed at all, just keep thinking to myself OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! 
Still not totally sure its sunk in. keep looking at my scan just to make sure im not dreaming.

lyns - as for cm ive had loads since ec and et. So think its normal hun. I was told unless it smells bad or is a funny colour its fine.   you get ur christmas miracle.

kit - 12 days yeah not long now. bet your getting anxious, excited ect...  it works as easy for you as it has for me. i no where near drink 2L water a day. But i probably do drink that in other fluids. I dot like water either just have weak vimto to give it some taste.

wiggy - although its not really a suprise its still a shock which i dont know why. i didnt for a min think that both would stick. omg what was i thinking letting them put two bk! i must be mad. Im a tiny size 8 no way twins are fitting in there. Although if my boobs are anything to go by it'll stretch. Ive gone from a 30 B to a 32 DD in two weeks DH thinks its christmas already.  

Cakey - yes big wow. Told work today when i come back there is no way on this earth im lifting unconcious people about. Moan away huni its what we're here for. congrats on the promotion even if unwanted. Trust me being upset n narky wont bother them the day after ET DH and i had a row with lots of tears and upset (Me being unreasonable with hormones). Was convinced they wouldnt stick around cause i was so stressed but hey it worked. As wiggy says i still dont 'feel' pg either. Try and relax, Try you best to stay positive and i  you also get an early christmas present with lyns. Whens OTD?

Hi to everyone ive missed Twinks Zuri Holly and co.

Well scan today...
Wasnt to impressed as nurse specialist wasnt there and consultant wasnt there. Was a woman i hadnt met before, but the other nurse who ive become good friends with was there so made up for things. Anyway she scanned me n didnt say a word, which left me thinking omg somethings wrong. Anyway me being me piped up n said so am i have a baby then? (like come on put me out my misery) Anyway the nurse said your sure and n i told you it would be twins (been a running joke since et that id end up with quads). Then had to ask her what things were in the picture and if i could have a copy of the picture. She told me what was what ish and said no point in picture. NO POINT!!!!! er i think there is. Anyway the nurse photocopied the picture for me so i have something to look at to keep reminding myself im awake.
My bestfriend also told me she was pg today too. Glad shes left it until after i know as hers is an accident, shes on the pill and i think that would have upset me. sorry if it does upset anyone. So we'll be having babies together.
Anyway enough of my waffle, i know i dont really fit in here now but i dont want to leave you girls your the most supportive forum ive been on so pls can i stay

sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes please stay Sarshy would like to no how you get on.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks for sharing your story today Sara   Some nurses though    I would have been asking the same questions, I can't believe that they didn't say 'wonderful news, you're expecting twins' or does it just happen like that on tv? My local cons is a man of few words so I just take the fact that he doesn't say anything bad as being a good sign    He is lovely though and seemed genuinely pleased for me and DH which I nearly reduced me to      Any he did give me the print out of our scan last week which really is just a tiny white dot representing the fetal pole but it means everything to me at the moment.
My (.)(.) have started off as a 32DD so I hate to imagine what size they might get to!! My DH has been saying for years, well since we started tx, that I wouldn't have been given such a pair if I couldn't have children   
Don't worry about both babes fitting, a friend who is about a size 8 had twins and although she looked like she would topple over in the wind she was fine. Might be worth looking into some of that oil you can get to prevent stretch marks though! Oh, she got her figure back without trying really quickly so I'm sure that you will be fine. 

I was kinda hoping that everyone would be ok if I stayed too as I only post on here and my clinic thread and would be lost without everyone here. We're such a tight knit group that I would really miss everyone


----------



## cake bake

wiggy and sara you are both staying put here!!!!!!!!!!!!!! imagine what all us newbies would be like going through this without the advice of the 'experienced' ones for comfort and advice, we would be lost - especially when it hasn't come easy for either of you.   

ta for calming me down a bit, am going to get back on couch and let husband cook the dinner.  

p.s. sara buy some of that bio-oil, everyone says its great for preventing stretch marks. is that the one you meant wiggs?

xx


----------



## sarashy

Thanks girlies for letting me n wiggs stay. I have some derma mum from boots ive been rubbing into my belly since i found out. luckily i dont scar easy and my mum doesnt have a single stretch mark so im hopeing i take after here. Bio-oil is very expensive, may have a look on the net see if i can find it cheaper.

glade you've chilled a little cakey. Glad ur relaxing and dh is looking after u.

sara
x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all thank you for your comments we're both off work next week so i will be chasing them   and the week ive had this week i'll be telling them  

Sara - congratulations on twins 

Hi to all others hope you all have a good weekend

Twinkle


----------



## sarashy

Get telling them twinks dont take no for an answer.

dont know if this will work but if it does its twinnies picture. ok so it didnt work if anyone knows how to do it let me know n if you want ill post it. Tried the insert picture thing above n it wont work. Also copy n paste n wont work either.
sx


----------



## Lynschez

Morning all!

Sara - woo hoo! Twins    that's amazing!  I have no idea how to get extra pics on here but I hope someone can tell you how cos I for one would love to see your beanie!  Also, I use bio-oil religiously cos I have a few scars, I either get it from cheapsmells.com or feelunique.com - both have it much cheaper than in the shops.

And I'm with the rest of the girls - you and Wiggs are not going anywhere - we want to support you through your pregnancies and share the joy when the bambinos arrive    Also, you are both fountains of knowledge that I'm sure the rest of us will be needing!

Cake - pleased you're feeling calmer.  Make sure DH looks after you this weekend and you keep your feet up.  When is OTD for you?  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a fabulous weekend   x x


----------



## Züri

just book marking girls

Sorry not been around too much lately. My life has been one big blue of manic work, partying too hard and horrific hangover! roll on IVF when i am forced to go on the wagon  

Wiggs so happy you have seen your little beannie but you best not call it beanie being a guernsey'er   xxxx    

Congrats Sara on twins! wow second lot of twins on here now xxx

Twinks hope you get some positive news soon from the hospital and they give your deserved free ISCI! xx

cake bake congrats on being PUPO

xxxxxx


----------



## cake bake

hi girlies, hope you all having a good weekend. 

zuri, lovely to hear that you are enjoying your freedom break before your next round...I'm actually quite envious of a hangover, hope you had lots of fun getting it.  

sara, hope you manage to figure out how to put the pic on here, would love to see it. 

lyns, how are you managing on this 2ww carry on?  hope you nice and positive and enjoying it??

twinks, really hope you get some news from the clinic this week, would be great to know before xmas that its all sorted.

I am officially now going mad on the 2ww. have been trying to distract myself with getting xmas tree bought and up (but was struggling not to blub in garden centre watching all the families pick their trees - blaming that on any hormones for sure).  was feeling really crampy yesterday and convinced period is coming, but then i figure it was only day 10 and thats early? got some really sharp ones last night but today is a little better and if i wasn't thinking about it i probably wouldn't even notive some little twinges. as i said - i am going mad   

OTD is not until thursday, but as i am not on any progesterone support (apart from an extra hcg injection last week) i am doubtful of even getting that far, am convinced period will arrive sooner. this is all so hard!!   

f xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps everyone ok


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone  

Cakey,   - I too and going 2ww   and I'm not even a week down yet!   that   stays away for you.  My clinic tried to fob me off with HCG again, but I was adament I wanted more cos with IUI I didn't get to test day with that, and only just made it to test day with utrogestan, so am on gestone this time round.  Altho my poor   is aching from the jabs and my (.)(.) are killing, which I was warned that they would.  Luckily they're only little ones     Keeping everything crossed for you tho hun    

Hey Kitten, how you doing?  I guess you're having your own 2ww for your appointment  

Zuri, I too am jealous of your hangover - well, the getting of it anyway!  I was out on Saturday for a meal with friends and everyone got trollied whilst I was on lime n soda!  Oh well, hopefully worth it on the long run  

Twinks - good luck with clinic tomorrow,   you get your free ICSI!

Wiggs, again, good luck for tomorrow, let us know how your scan goes  

Sara, was you back at work today hun? If so, hope it went ok for you  

Love to everyone else, Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi lyns nooooooooo I have my appiontment in 1.5 days and treatment starts in 9 days whoo hoo

hope your 2ww is ok tho


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi ladies, just a quick post from me to send a top up of              and           to Lyns and Cakey  

Lyns, another FF'er is on gestone this time as she has never reached OTD before, I gather that they aren't easy but worth putting up with of course  

Kitten, that time is just gonna FLY and you'll be cycling before you know it  

Twinks, hope you get some answers tomorrow when you kick  

Sara, how are you feeling with your two little ones on board. Have they said when you have your next scan?

Hi Zuri, Clom everyone else, think I'm going to go to bed now, am shattered. And whoever named it morning sickness should be sacked, all day sickness more like, hoping it's all good signs......scan tomorrow.....keep your fingers crossed for me ladies


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Wiggy I had so call morning sickness all though the day when I was pg  

so it should be renamed pg sickness


----------



## sarashy

morning ladies

lyns - thanks for tip on bio oil. wil have a luck as i have a pretty horrid appendix scar. omg your still having injections u poor thing.    you get ur bfp. whens otd hun? im not back at work till thursday which is quite nice< really not looking forward to going bk to work. Went to the clothes show yesterday with my mum. Was very good but very tiring. Plus hubby has man flu at the min and has been keeping me up all night snoring.

cakey - hope ur still being good n staying away from those pee sticks. not long now    u get ur bfp. i still feel like af is going to arrive at any min and lots of twinges so try not to think to much about that.

zuri - may aswel make most of it while u can hope before u jump bk on the wagon.

twinks - any luck yet today? hope you get the right answer.

kitten - you appointment tomorrow? good luck huni> bet your getting excited now, i know i would be and was.

wiggs - i feel crap dont know about you. Actually wakes me up in the night i feel that sick. Bought myself some of those travel sickness bands and they do take the edge off it but i agree it isnt just morning. You have a scan today dont you? Hope everything is ok. Let us know soon.

Well i didnt figure how to put pictures on. maybe put it as my profile picture but i wont be very big. Been to drs this morning to get booked with a midwife. This one was nicer than when i book the last pg, the last time when i said was an iui pg he said oh right and who's FAULT was it i nearly ripped his head off. This one was lovely and told me to book with midwife for next friday. Plus got another scan on monday which babas will hopefully have a heart beat at.

Sorry but i am now going to rant so stop reading if you wish.

A friend of mine announce she was pg on friday after id been for my scan thank god. Anyway she's on the pill and has still got pg. AAARRRRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! shes not very happy about it (she had a termination when we was 16) as she was getting married and has now had to postpone the wedding as she wont be able to afford the 'one of her dreams'. She doesnt even know how far she is. The silly cow hasnt had a period since sept and it didnt even occur for her to do a test. My god if it was me id have been doing one the day i missed my period, (that maybe due to my obsession with pee sticks ) But still is she for real. Shes still been out drinking ect... without a second thought. sorry if this upsets anyone im just soooooo angry. I dont mind when people have been actively trying to get pg but when they haven't it it annoys me. Of course shes my friend and i havent said any of this to her and i never would. 
Sorry girls right rant over. Just needed to get it out of my head, tried to explain to DH but bless him he just doesnt understand why im so annoyed.

Hope everyone well and not going to  for those on the 2ww.
will try again for picture of twinnies
sara
x


----------



## cake bake

sara, i totally hear you on your frustration with your friend, she sounds a tad irresponsible and if she knows half of what you have been through then she should be a little bit more tactfull in front of you.  it is so hard when people get pregnant easily and they don't seem to care, but i guess we have to accept that for some people its maybe not ideal for them, although given in this case that she is getting married its not like shes a single teenager. i annoyed for you too  

did you really and still feel af was about to arrive that gives me a sliver of hope, i spent last night in tears convinced it was over - am not handling this 2ww well at all! am constantly poking my boobs to check they still sore as usually a couple of days before period they stop being sore.  otd is thursday, i just can't imagine staying sane till then. am staying away from the pee sticks, am too chicken to test anyway - can't face the possibility of seeing 'not-pregnant'.  am not on progesterone support so i know there is nothing to hold off af if she wants to come. 

lyns, how are you sweetie? am glad you pushed the clinic for the support you need, even if its not entirely pleasant. i was shocked when my clinic just sent me away with an hcg shot for a few days after et, apparently the protocol i was on doesn't give you the suppositories or anything, i made my case that i had them on iui in germany but they just smiled sweetly and said it will be fine and sent me on my way!

kitten, good luck for tomorrow!! do you know what protocol you will be on and the rough dates for everything or is that what tomorrows for to find out?

wiggs, sorry you are feeling crap all day, sounds rough. hope your scan goes well today and look forward to hearing about little bubs.

i off work today as workman coming to house at some random point in afternoon. is not helping time go past quick and have too much time thinking!!


----------



## sarashy

hoping this works.

cakey - yes huni i did and do. so try not to panic just yet.   you get ur bfp babes.   . dont know why not given u progest support. i thought thats wha the did. maybe wrong as i had to have it with iui to as i couldnt get to test date without the witch showing up. My boobies are only really sore at the sides and have now grown from a 30 b to a 32 dd which DH is happy about but not happy as i wont let him anywhere near them  . Keep smiling darlin. not long not.
sara
x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Girls,

Please can I join you?, you sound like a lovely bunch! and really good to hear of twins - nice to have some positive news.

I have just failed my third IVF and had built myself up so much to think it would be third time lucky that I've really come down to earth with a huge bump.  Got AF on Sunday and am still in bits.  Got good follies and good sample every time so no closer to knowing why we can't get a BFP.  Although AF always showed up around Day 23/24 and this wasn't seen as a problem by the hospital?

We have an appointment for IVF consultation next week, but so far it all sounds really scary and a really big deal compared to IUI which was surprisingly straight forward.  Had put all my energy into this last IUI and don't know if I can face the disappointment of an IVF failure.

Sara - OMG, feel for you with your friend, I too would be having a rant.  It's not fair.

As a newbie, how does IVF compare to IUI?


----------



## sarashy

yeah finally. my god thats come up at a large image. Anyway you can see from the pic why we are worried it may be 3.
sara
x


----------



## Clarebaby

Sara,

What a fab picture!!!!!

Fantastic to see your little beanies, could there be three!

Congratulations!


----------



## cake bake

sara - woohoo fab pic, is lovely to see, what is the third dark area? is it the 2 on the right that are the wee ones?

is strange about progesterone but i have to trust the clinic, they have a brilliant reputation - even though i a worrier. wow, thats some growth spurt, (i'm a 32d to start with!) know what you mean though about not letting husband near them, mine are untouchable at the moment (but thats normal for me).  when i spoke to clinic about booking in for me test on thursday they said cramps can be just from increased blood flow to area or that they can unfortunatey be for the bad reason - no way of knowing.

hi clare, welcome on to here but sorry you have to join us after your iui. i have found the ivf a bit tougher emotionally (prob cause we paying for it too!) but in a way its more amazing as hopefully you get to put an actual embie or two back during it and knowing that is amazing compared to the iui where you were still basically clueless on whether the sperm and the eggs got jiggy. although that then makes the 2ww 10 times worse!!  good luck with it all and don't think too far ahead at each stage of it and you'll be fine.  


F xx


----------



## sarashy

Clarebaby- it is a good pic isnt it it so clear and the clinic do assure me its only two and the other is a reflection but i have my doubts. Course you can join us some lovely people on here and very welcoming.  Sorry to hear you've had 3 failed iui's ( i take it thats what you mean not ivf). i had 3 failed iui and 1 sucessful iui with ended in mc. i also started af early with iui so was given progesterone support for last one. My hosp didnt see it as an issue that af came early either till i pushed the issue and insisted on progesterone, which i am also on with the ivf. Again we were the same not really knowing why we couldnt get pg.     its understandable to be upset when it doesnt work. 
I thought ivf sounded really scary to compared to iui and was worried as a lot more invasive, but hey you've come this far. The girls on here are a fountain of knowledge and really supportive. Any questions ask away im sure someone will know the answer. Good luck with the ivf consultation hope you can get started soon.

cakey - yes the 2 on the right (the little halos) are the babas. The third dark area hummmm watch this space. if it is a thrid we will defo be moving house.   .   the cramps are for the right reasons.

sara
x


----------



## Clarebaby

Yes, doh!, third failed IUI.  Have got IVF totally all over my brain!

Thanks for the welcoming words.


----------



## cake bake

the cramps are getting really strong, i really do think its over


----------



## sarashy

cakey pls try and keep a little positivity going  . Remember its not over till she sings.
s
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello 

Sarshy yes I am very excited, and wow thats a brilliant pic could be 3 tho   

Cakebake      , I find out for def the dates tomorrow but my ruff calcalations are if baceline is the 29th then first scan is 5th then 7th I am normally ready by then so ec 9th et on the 12th thats if its a textbook ICSI  

Clarebaby welcome sorry you had 3 failed IUI but we are here for you all the way


----------



## Lynschez

Cakey     I'm praying so hard that AF stays away for you hun       Try and keep positive if at all possible   

Sara, fab pic hunny - and yes, I can totally see why you think three!!!  And if there is I'm sure there's a few ladies on here that would be willing to help with the babysitting duties   

Clarebaby   and welcome to the nut house    I'm so sorry IUI didn't work for you, but as cakey says, at least with IVF you know that you have a viable embie being put back (altho I agree, makes the 2ww even more  )  Maybe it's just me but I didn't find IVF half as daunting as I thought it was going to be - once you've been through IUI it's a good grounding.  

Kitten, you all excited for tomorrow? Got all your questions ready??  I wish you all the very best  

Wiggs, hope your scan went well today hun  

Hi everyone else, hope you're all doing well


----------



## Lynschez

Managed to post that without finishing - doh!

This is what the 2ww is doing to me, I'm officially    OTD is 16th, but I've decided I'm doing a pee stick of 15th.  I have to take a sample to the clinic on 16th for them to officially test, but there's no way I'm travelling 1 1/2 hrs to the clinic without knowing - I'll be a wreck!  If anyone is interested, first response pg tests are BOGOF in Superdrug at the mo - I have bought 4!  Now the temptation is there!!!!

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Lyns 

Questions no I didn't think of asking any   omg what shal I ask

I will get some thanks


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, didn't mean to make you feel bad, I'm really sorry     You don't have to ask any questions if you don't want to, I just had a few cos of the problems I'd had with IUI.

Hope all goes well tomo


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Lyns don't be silly I did ask afew it all went well bit overwhelming but all set for next wednesday


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone, 

I hope that you don't mind I'm just going to do a quick 'me' post as I haven't really got the energy to read back over yesterday's posts sorry  

We had our scan and all is well, we saw the heartbeat flickering away on the screen and he measured us as 6w4d which is about right, I thought 6w5d going from my ec date so seems on target. I had the nurse come over today for my next IVIg session which went well too though feeling a little drowsy from it so going to go and have a nap I think.

I'll be back on tomorrow to post properly.

  and


----------



## sarashy

Kitten glad today went well huni. So what is it you start next wed? down reg? OOOO so exciting.

Wiggs was just thinking about you and there you are. glad the scan went well. i have another on monday was supposed to be friday but work wouldnt give me the time off. which wasnt happy about. Sorry to hear the IVIg is making u ill not good on top of sickness. Get some rest huni.

First day back at work tomorrow and i am a little anxious about it, sure ill be fine once i get there.
Hope everyones ok and lyns and cakey hope ur not going to mad.
sara
x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, very quiet on here today, hope everyone is well!

Cakey, was it test day for you today  If so,   you got your BFP and you're spending today celebrating  

Hope everyone else is good, I'm back to decorating the Christmas tree now - i'm not a Christmas person at the best of times and it's doing my head in today   

Love to all x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns I will help I love christmas  

Thats good wiggs  

Yep d/reg next wednesday whoo hoo


----------



## cake bake

just got the call, shock is an understatement!

will  post proper later when i calm down.

x


----------



## Kitten 80

OMG I will be the first to congrats you


----------



## Clarebaby

That's fantastic!!!

Great to hear some goods about success with IVF as I am feeling really down about the whole thing at the minute.

Well done, thanks for the boost!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Cakey, that is amazing news,          the nicest type of shock you can have. Enjoy it up there on   I guess you had a blood test, did they tell you your levels?

Kitten, d/r next Wednesday woo hoo indeed, from seeming like you were waiting ages for your cons it seems to be happening very quickly    Let's hope we're on a BFP roll now for you hun       

Lyns, I guess your OTD isn't far away now then     Hope the tree decorating has kept your mind off things, I'm not a massively Christmassy person, especially not this year, far more important things to think about! Here's hoping that next Christmas will be very different for all of us      Keep those positive thoughts hun   

Sara, how was your first day back at work? Hopefully you settled back in slowly and that you didn't have piles of work to get through. Do they know about your news at work? How's are you getting on with the sickness, any tips on how to cope with it?    Have you got your due date yet? Mine is 31st July and I thought yours would probably be around then?

Clarebaby, sorry to hear that IUI wasn't successful for you    We've had a few ups and downs on here this year but seem to be on a positive roll at the moment so long may it continue. 

Nicksy, thanks for your messages hun, I'm waiting with baited breath hear for the arrival of your little one. Hope you still get to enjoy a lovely Christmas lunch!!!   

Zuri, how are you doing? Are you staying where you are for Chrimbo or back home? I'm feeling permanently hung over too, just don't have the pleasure of the night before     

Twinks, how did you get on with the clinic the other day? Sounds (from your ** updates) that you and DH are having a lovely time away, I'm so pleased that you're having some 'you' time together, you definitely deserve after the year you've had. I'm sure 2010 will bring happiness for you   

Hey Clom, what are you up to? Hopefully enjoying your tx-free break and living it up in style


----------



## Lynschez

Cakey - woo hoo       that is just the best news!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I think its a real confidance boost when there is a BFP 

This must be the bfp board


----------



## Züri

I wish it was the BFP board 

oops haha i didn't go back and read the posts on the previous page

Congrats cake bake ! wow 3 BFPs now i know why you said it is the BFP board! i hope it is again in April 

Wiggs yeah staying here for our 4th Swiss xmas just me and husband  oh and dog

then lots of skiing between xmas and new year

I would rather be feeling sick not through booze


----------



## Martha Moo

Cakes

congrats on your  
wonderful news sweetheart

Love 

~E~


----------



## sarashy

]congrats cakey. see told you to stay positive.      .

Will leave it there for today as im not in a very positive mood myself today and dont want to put a downer on everyone. Just    for me girlies, going for a scan in the morning.   they have a heart beat.
congrats again fiona. x

sara 
x


----------



## Lynschez

Sara hun, just wanted to give you big    for tomorrow.

 all is well and there are two lovely heartbeats on that screen


----------



## nickym

Hope you dont mind me posting, just to introduce myself really.  Im going to be giving Holly a hand with looking after you ladies.  If i can help in anyway, please shout. 

Cake bake congratulations on your news !!! xx

Hoping to get to know you all over the next few days when ive had a chance to read up on everything, xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sara sending you lots of      unless you have very good reason not to (and I don't think you have) then keep positive, those little ones are still growing nice and strong. Btw, I think it's perfectly natural to have wobbly days, there are lots of hormones floating around trying to throw us off balance, I know because they've caught me a cropper a few times this week      

Hi Nicky


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps how are we this morning no more wobblys I hope 

I went dancing last night Salsa and it was brilliant


----------



## sarashy

Quick post as at work scan ilk twin heart beats seen this morning 
sx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrates


----------



## cake bake

sara - thats brilliant news, you must be so relieved.   did you get another scan pic?

thanks to all you lovely wonderful girls for your congratulation and support - especially over the last week when i was a total basket case - I still am though!! The week leading up to yesterday was the worst rollercoaster i have been on through all of this tx malarky. I spent all of monday and most of tuesday in tears convinced it was over because of the cramps, they eased off on wednesday which give me a glimour of hope again but by thursday i was a shaking wreck. i had to go for the blood test at 7.30 in the morning and they didn't call until after 3pm - and i hadn't and still haven't gone near a pee stick - not through discipline but shear fear!!  They just said my HCG was very good and i didn't ask for the number, if i had i would prob then want another test and i can't face any more waiting for calls! first scan will not be until after the hols in the new year, so am now just hoping and praying that all will be ok and that its a sticky wee one in there.      Its now sinking in that the worrying just keeps going, there is no reprieve!??

Am really glad that another good result gives us all some confidence that the IVF will work, IUI sucks in comparison!  We all got to believe that the BFPs will keep coming now for Lyns, Kitten, Claire and Zuri       

Lyns, how are you doing sweetie? hope that all the nice xmassy stuff keeps you busy over the next few days? I will have everything crossed for you. are you going to be good with the pee sticks or are we going to have to keep you in line? does your clinic being you in for a blood test?

wiggy, how you feeling? when does morning sickness normally kick in? i'm feeling quite calm at the moment, but it does feel like the calm before the storm of hormones!!    

zuri, how long have you been living away for? we were in germany until july this year and i am  missing the xmas markets etc, it felt more xmassy there than it does here.  enjoy your skiing, sounds lovely. when is it that you are starting up again?

kitten, happy dancing! sounds good, was that with husband? wish i could dance, but i am an embarrassment on the dance floor.

hi and welcome to Nicky and hi to everyone else.  

and again thanks to all of you for getting me through this, you are all so lovely.   

fiona x


----------



## Lynschez

Sara -    brilliant news hun, so pleased for you!

Kitten, I loved Salsa dancing when I went, such a brilliant way to burn a few calories  

Wiggs, how you feeling hun, that sickness settled down yet??  

Fiona, you ok? Has the brilliant news settled in yet  

Hi Nicky, hope you have fun keeping us all in check on here  

 &   to everyone else.

I'm having a bit of a down day today, have a feeling I'm going to be breaking the BFP run on here    AF feels like it's on it's way, and I just don't feel too positive, so will leave it at that  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend x x


----------



## cake bake

Lyns     don't feel like that sweetie, look back at all my posts with AF cramps and feeling down, i thought i was going to break the BFP run too - please don't let that add extra pressure on to you. I know nothing i can say will help you just now, but hang in there and keep positive!!                  go and have a nice relaxing weekend and take care of yourself.


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns look what Cakebake put she thought this to so don't stress hun


----------



## Züri

Hi cake bake

I have been in Switzerland almost 4 years (come 2nd Jan)  yes it is much more christmassy here, markets, lights snow, gluihwein etc.... i still struggle to get into the xmas spirit however 

We are due to go again in March but might just have to postpone it again as my husband needs to have all his wisdom teeth removed which is going to cost a fortune  our last cycle was January last year and we did a back to back frozen cycle last March so we will have not had treatment for a year when the next cycle comes round - really not sure how much my heart is in it anymore to be honest - life has been good this past year since getting off the IVF bandwagon and we have lots of childless couple expat friend here and things just seem different now

As always (wiggs will attest to this  ) I am bloody confused!

I am so pleased for all you BFP ladies and especially for our trooper Wiggs (4th time lucky girl!) this board does seem to get LOTS of BFP's! 

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri     you'll know when the time is right for you hun


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps I had a dream I was in labour and pooed myself 

How are you all


----------



## Lynschez

Monring ladies,

Just a quick 'me' post to say it looks like it's all over.  Been bleeding since yesterday afternoon and it looks & feels like AF has arrived this morning     Very disappointed that I've not even made it to OTD, especially as on the gestone - clinic rekoned lining wouldn't budge!

Hope everyone else is having a much better weekend.

Love to all x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyns, I'm so sorry hun


----------



## cake bake

Lyns sweetie, I am so sorry and really upset for you. hope you and husband are looking after each other.


----------



## sarashy

lyns -        huni. hope u r ok and find the strenghth to go again hun. Thinking of u.
sx


----------



## Clarebaby

Lynns,

I am so sorry to hear your news, be kind to yourself and take care of each other.  Sending you a hug.



Clare


----------



## nickym

Lynschez im so sorry to read your news hun, take care of each other,  

Kitten glad you enjoyed the salsa, i think its fab. Your other post made me smile,   

Sarashy congratulations on twins  

Zuri how nice to be in Switzerland at this time of the year, i bet its lovely with everything all christmassy and all.

Wiggywoo, cakebake hope your well

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns   take some me time hun.

Nickym  

Hi everyone


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All, hope everyone ok.

We have our appointment with the hospital on Friday to chat about our next step - the IVF process. 

Can anyone remember the things they came away from this first meeting wishing that they had asked but didn't think of at the time?

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

Damn that Joe McElderie, every time I hear that 'Climb' song it makes me cry!.  Can't help but adopting it as my new motto song for 2010 and IVF. Couldn't they have done something a little less emotional!!

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Kitten 80

Clare 

I didn't neen to no anymore then they told me infact I didn't wish to no some of the things they said and just got on with it


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Kitten, d/r'ing tomorrow for you isn't it, woo hoo   

Clare, good luck for your apt on Friday, I'm sure that they will tell you everything you need to know but sometimes it's a good idea to get an email address in case you have any more questions. I normally get home and then start to think, what about this and that etc. On the IVF board I'm think that there is a sticky thread with questions for your first cons, if not it might be on the ICSI board.

Lyns, how are you doing hun, still thinking of you and hoping you're managing ok   

Sara, how is life with you? Have you got any more scans booked? I've managed to get one for Christmas Eve, I'll be 9 weeks then so fingers crossed all will still be well.

Cakey, hope all is good with you, have you had any dr's apts or bloods taken? Though I know that some clinics don't do bloods and are happy with a hpt so don't want to worry you if you haven't. My morning sickness started proper at just over 6 weeks, I had more of a feeling of fuzziness in my head before then if that makes sense  

Hi Zuri, Clom, Twinks, Nicksy, Harriet (if you're still reading) Nickym and everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes Wiggy its in 17 hrs  

How are you  

everyone ok


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Wiggy,

List of questions on the ICSI board is just what I was after, very detailed and things I would certainly never have thought of!

Thanks again.


----------



## Züri

Yes Joe McEldry makes me cry too, in pain and anguish       



couldn't find a spew icon but that would be the mot befitting


----------



## Kitten 80

not herd it since x factor so greatful really   I wonted Stacey to win


----------



## Züri

I am glad i live abroad and don't have to be subjected to the torture daily on the radio


----------



## Clarebaby

Ok Girls,

So I am officially the only sad soppy git out there!

Gonna go and put some Christmas songs on too that would make your ears bleed!


----------



## Kitten 80

I love chritmas songs 

I'm wailking in the air


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ha ha I should have known that a mention of Joe would get Zuri going    though have to agree with you hun


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all - sorry not posted in a while we went to london together last week for a romantic week together to help me get through wednesday as that was my baby was due - had a great time together just what we needed.

Sorry not had chance to read through the recent post yet, so hope your all well

I have finally got a response from the hospial today - after DH as been fobbed off few the last few weeks - i called this morning and threatened that if it was not sorted by the end of the day then first thing in the morning i was calling a newspaper with the story or poor service from a private clininc. anyway after arguing with a receptionist on the phone this morning i finally got a call this afternoon with apolgies for the delay saying that there is funding for another cycle    , dont think ill believe it until i have it in writing seems all we need to pay for is the drugs, so have booked in for January all being well if my cycle plays ball and arrives on time which is due on sunday

Thank you for all your support

Twinkle x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Twinkle

Sounds like you are making progress with the hospital.

Well done for getting through what would have been your due date, it is the most painful time ever and people just don't seem to get how upsetting it is.

I found that once the date had passed things got a bit easier and I was able to move on.  I hope that you find the same.

Best wishes

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Twinks  

Everybody I did it I injected my first  Berslin and I had a reaction but seems to have gone now.

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been around for a few days.

Just to let you all know, it was officially a BFN today  

Twinks,   well done for getting somewhere with the clinic - that fight was worthwhile.

Kitten, I also had a reaction to the burserelin.  I found injecting it more straight on, rather that 45 degrees, made the reaction a little easier.  

Sorry it's a short post today, hope everyone else is doing well, esp Sara, Wiggs & Cakey with your embies  

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Lyns so sorry my luv give yourself some time


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Clare, Kitten and Lyns

It was certainly a battle with them, which just added more stress but glad things are finally getting sorted

Clare - my due was last wednesday, have found it really hard lately and not looking forward to christmas knowing that we should of been celebrating with a baby

And to top my year off just found out that my gran as bowel and liver cancer and as only been given 7-10 days left to live  
will be so glad when this year is over
Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Twink


----------



## Züri

So sorry Lyns

Twinks that's great news! glad you fought your case 

Wiggs - ha you've seen my ******** rants on silly soppy boring Joe? I suppose really the X Factor is not for me. I don't really do pop music. So anyway how are you doing Wiggs? how many weeks are you now? can't believe you are finally preggers!!

Anyone heard from harriet? and when are the twins due? must be soon? 

Nicks if you are reading - lots of luck, i know it could be any day soon! can't believe how fast this year has gone and that all those BFp's back then are due or been born! bet it hasn't gone quick for you girls though 

x


----------



## Nicksy

Hello all you girlies, 

Thought I would post on here whilst I am waiting for some movement  

Zuri - Hiya honey, how are you. I can't believe its nearly Xmas again - I remember having the conversation with you last year about how lovely it must be in Switzerland at this time of year! X Factor did my head in this year too - thought it was a load of old rubbish most weeks!!

Wiggs - How are you honey? How is pregnancy treating you? 

Twinks - so glad that you have got the funding for another treatment - you definitely deserve it! Can't believe you even had to fight for it  

Kitten - Glad your injection went ok - the first one is always a bit nerve wracking but you will get used to it. Good luck honey!

Lyns - I am really sorry about your BFN. Take it easy honey.

Clare - Hi honey, how are you? 

Hi to anyone else I have missed. 

Well I am one week off my due date - can't quite believe that a baby will pop out - you get so used to being pregnant and feeling little one moving around that it all seems a little bit unreal. To be honest, I have started fretting in the last few days if I am cut out for being a Mum and whether I have everything ready!! The midwife came yesterday to do a sweep but unfortunately she wasn't able as my cervix is too high up. I now have to get on my birthing ball and on all fours and try and persuade little ones head to turn slightly and push my cervix down. She is coming again next Wednesday for another go   They are happy to do this early as the induction rate at my hospital is high so they want natural labour if poss. 

I just want to add that this time last year I was at my lowest ebb with regards to infertility and I honestly didn't think I would ever be a Mum. To all those that haven't got their BFP and their little bundle, please stay positive because it can and will happen for you. I hope 2010 brings all of your dreams and for those with BFP's -loads of love for very healthy and happy pregnancies. 

Love to you all and have great Christmas's - I might be able to raise a glass by then  

Nicola
xxxx


----------



## Kathryne

Hi there lovely ladies   

I just wanted to take the time to pop on here and thank you all very very much for your love and support this year it really was greatly apprecited.  

I wish you all a very MERRY CHRISTMAS & ALL THE VERY BEST FOR 2010

Lots of love Kat xxxxx    xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Merry christmas Kat  

Nicksy thanks luv I found it easy today so whoo hoo, keep rolling on your ball  

How is everyone


----------



## cake bake

Hi lovely girls. Merry Christmas to everyone too, can't believe its only a week away!  

Lyns, lots more hugs from me, have been thinking about you lots. have you got some nice things planned for christmas to distract you?   

kitten, do you jag everyday? brave cookie! Is it the 29th for your baseline scan? hope the side effects aren't too bad, any hot flushes?? although they are handy in this weather. brrrrrrrrrrrrr

twinks, so pleased about you getting news that its good to go on the funding, but am really sorry to hear about your gran. take care and next year IS going to be a much better year for you.  

Hi Kat, hope you well and have a lovely christmas.

Nicksy, good luck with getting that baby in position and best wishes for next week, am sure you are organised and will be a fab mum! your words at the end of your message are lovely, almost made me cry (hormones!) and I hope you get to enjoy that glass of champagne or wine soon.

claire, have you been to your appointment yet? how did it go? 

zuri, have you got snow over there? sorry to here that joe makes you cry!!! apologies - i voted for him too  

wiggy, how are you feeling? thats great that you got a scan for xmas eve. How many scans have you had? it was a week ago that i got the news from the clinic from the hcg and i finally did my first pee stick in over a year on sunday (was too chicken to do it - too many bad memories but was lovely to conquer my demons and finally see it in writing on the stick). my first scan is not until the 6th of jan because of the xmas and new year hols and by then i will be 8 weeks (hopefully) - is that not quite late? I am desperate to know that all is ok and find out if its one or two!!  I am still all over the place with emotions, one day i'm really happy and excited and the next i am still happy but extremelly anxious and scared of it going wrong. am constantly poking my boobs to make sure they still sore and worrying about every twinge/mild crampy feeling! is it normal to feel like this and worry?

love to all of you and hope we all get our hearts desire in 2010!

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cakebake 

Yes I jab everyday and my baceiline is on the 29th dec   it ok so I can stimm.

I am sure your  little beenie is ok


----------



## sarashy

Hey guys,
Sorry been missing for a while ive been rather ill. Morning sickness huh! I DONT THINK SO!! i feel soooooooooooooo crap and todays my bday n theyve not even let me feel slightly better just for today.

Anyway.

Twinks - Fab fab fab news on the result of ur complaint so glad that u got the right decision. Really hope things go the right way for this time.

Lyns -     for you still. Hope ur ok huni and got lots of nice things to distract u over christmas and new yr.

Kitten - i had buserelin every day hun too. Hope its not making u feel to bad. I think thats the one that pushed me over the edge just before i went off sick. Hope it doesnt do the same to you.

cakey - how u doing darling? Hope everything ok. Jan does seem long to wait for a scan, but i suppose everywhere is different and what with christmas and all. Dont worry about analysing twinges, poking boobs and peeing on sticks im sure u read wiggs n my posts in the early days we were the same. I dont know about Wiggs but im still just as bad, (except for the pee sticks). Hope everything goes to plan at ur first scan, At least ull be able to see a heart beat then. We didnt at our first scan and that stressed me a little even though i knew we were early at 6 wks.

Zuri - ur post about x factor made me laugh and i must say i watch it but not a big fan. I have however re-bought rage against the machine in the hope that they get christmas number one instead.

Kat - Merry christmas to you too huni, hope u have a good one.

Wiggs - How u doing huni? Yes i got another scan booked for christmas eve too. Ill be 9 wks christmas day so only a day behind you. As i said above i feel really ill. just feel sick constantly. Even wakes me up in the night, just keep telling myself its all good as it means my hormones are still there. Hope ur doing ok.

Away got over my little wobble the other day. First day back at work at my considerate work mates made me look after 2 ladies with 8 wk mc's. Just what i needed when i didnt know if my little 2 had heart beats. Plus they had me running round like an idiot all day, so by night time i was stressed and rang the clinic begging to be re-scanned on the friday and not left till the monday. Dont think i could have coped all wknd without know they were ok. Plus my sickness had gone a bit (Just for that day, to stress me a little more) so was convinced i was going to mc again. Anyway as u saw everything was fine. There is only 2 there for defo, not the 3 they thought there might have been, and all symptoms as i say returned with a vengence. I FEEL CRAP, and im supposed to be going out for my bday tonight for a meal ergh the thought of it makes me want to puke right now.

Anyway think i may nip for a nap to see if i can make myself feel semi human.

Hi to anyone ive missed n i hope everyone is ok.
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarshy hope all is well with scan 

When did the effects kick in I feel ok atm?


----------



## sarashy

hey Hun think side effects hot flushes kicked in after bout a week. Weirdo sara arrived after nearly 3 wks. But i did have a ear infection at the same time wHich wasn't good. Probably just me cause I'm weird where hormones are concerned. Menopure sent me weird to. 
Sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh ok prepaiered then, well menapur didn't do anything apart from grow me follies which is good


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone and all the little beanies are ok.

I had my hospital appointment on Friday and have to say that the nurse was totally rubbish!.  Started talking about when we would go in for scans etc before she'd even explained what a baseline scan was!.  All the questions my DH had, I had to answer (which I could thanks to you gals!).  Fortunately we got a handout that explained everything right at the end - just wish we'd had that first!.

So, can start down regging on day 2 (AF due next week) and so feeling a little nervous about the nasal spray - you know when you've taken a tablet or injected - the spray sounds less definite - like what happens if it makes you sneeze and do you have to blow your nose before you start?.

Baseline scan after two weeks of spray and then Menopur and Pregnyl as the HCG shot and then progesterone support (which sounds awful!).  Glad that we can get on with it so quickly as the process seems so long, and sounds like the 2WW will be awful so not looking forward to that.

How have you found the nasal spray Kitten?


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, how are you all??

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry Christmas   

Kitten & Clarebaby, all the best for your treatments   .  Clare, sorry I can't help with the nasal spray as I was on the injections.  I'm sure it's just as effective tho  

Wiggs, Sara & Cakey, enjoy this festive season with your little buns a baking!!!  

Wishing everyone else lots of festive fun  

Lyns x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sorry for being such a terrible FF'er lately    I wish I had a really good excuse but other than the usual Xmas rush and feeling tired, cold etc I haven't.

Lyns, how are you doing my sweet? It's such an awful time, made even worse by the festivities I know     I hope that your DH is still looking after you and that you're being pampered and spoilt    If it's any consolation (and I don't think that it is) more first time tx's sadly fail than succeed   The first cycle is such a learning curve for everyone and hopefully from here your cons will be able to tweak your protocol or do whatever it is needed to get a successful outcome next time.    Have you made any arrangements for follow-up?

Kitten, how are you getting on with your d/r'ing Any menopausal symptoms yet   I was lucky and managed to avoid them but I only d/r'ed for a week before stimms so maybe that's why.

Clare, I have done the nasal spray for down regging and I know what you mean, sometimes you do wonder if it has been taken properly. I would suggest clearing your nostrils before hand and doing a big sniff in as you squirt it. I always had a weird taste in my mouth afterwards which pretty much confirmed to me that it had worked. I often felt like sneezing afterwards and I think that I was told that as long as it wasn't within about 10 mins I was ok. There's probably a sheet in with the sniffer which might give you some more idea's, if not maybe ask the nurse again    Hope AF arrives on time for you    

Kat, hope that you and your DH are both well and have some lovely plans for Christmas and New Year. I'm sure that skiing must be on the agenda sometime     

Nicksy, I keep an eye out on ** for an update, it can only be days from your due date now surely?? You know that we're thinking of you and wishing you and your little one a safe delivery    

Twinks, I'm so pleased that they are going to pay for another tx for you, it is, after all, the very least they could offer in the circumstances. Oh, I like your style of getting them to swing into action    going to a newspaper, genius   

Zuri and Clom, if you're reading I hope that you both have wonderful Christmas' and I'm sure that you all will both get lots of lovely pressies that you deserve    
Zuri, hope your DH is better soon, can't be fun having to nurse him   

Sara, I'm so pleased that your scan went well and you saw those little heartbeats flickering away    I hope that you managed to enjoy your birthday despite feeling so [email protected] and having had a tough time at work   Did you have anything nice for your b/day?? I've had quite a lot of aches in my lower back, hips, buttocks and legs, have you had this at all? From what I have read on here it is ok to have that but none of my friends / family have ever had it.  

Cakey, I know that I'm a bit late in replying but everything that you said in your last post is completely and utterly normal - well I say that presuming that I am normal and that's debatable    My first 'proper' scan was at 7 weeks and we were able to see the heartbeat. Whilst I did have a scan earlier it isn't recommended as there is no guarantee that a heartbeat will be there which can cause a lot of un-necessary panic. For the record I'm still poking my (.)(.) constantly and trying to remind myself not to do it in public    somedays they are more sore than other. Week 6 I was feeling really nauseous and irritable, week 7 like my normal self and energy levels were back which meant more panic and now week 8 back to feeling nauseous etc. There is no winning, I hate feeling so sick and tired all of the time and as soon as it goes I want it to come back    We have another scan at 9 weeks which is on Christmas Eve   

I suppose I had better get on with tea, it's the last thing that I want at the moment but I should do something remotely useful today!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Wiggy - had to say something to get their **** moving. Not really sure i would of cantacted newspaper though but it certainly made them move and make a decision

We have awful weather these last few days, snow then it freezes at night then we get more snow which again freezes, main roads arent bad but side roads are awful 

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Clare I have Injections everyday ouch   hope you get on ok with spray

Wiggy Only a few symtoms but its just like exstream PMT so not that bad realy, you ok my love

Everyone els ok


----------



## sarashy

Hi girls,
Well my bday went from bad to worse. Ended up in hospital sunday night with hyperemersis and a urine infection. Nice not!!! Went to the gp and told him i had an infection last wk and she said yes u have n did nothing about it. well went from bad to worse. Couldnt stop being sick so ended up in hospital. Couldnt find a vein to put a needle in as i was so dehydrated so i have lovely needle marks ready for christmas. Anyway im out now with anitbiotics. Nobody mentioned the babies at all, not impressed, good job i have a scan on thursday or i think i would have been going mad. Still feeling a little sicky and (.)(.) still sore so taking these as good signs that twinnies are ok.

Kitten glad the dr'ing is going ok. wont be long n ull be onto stimms.

Clare - glad that u can start tx soon. Again sorry dont know much bout nasal spray as i had injections to.

Lyns - merry christmas to you to huni. Hope Dh is spoiling u rotten. 

Wiggs - ive had a few twinges here n there. Not sure if to do with urine infection though of babies trying to make room. Not only that still lots of wind   which is rattling round my tummy. Not long till our next scan 2 days yeah> Dont know bout you (im sure your the same) but i cant wait to see them again.

cakey, zuri, clom, kat, twinks and everyone else ive missed hope   brings everyone the  that we all   for. Hope everyone has a fab christmas and New yr.
Sara
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Sarshy hope everything is ok soon   don't really need it after what we go though


----------



## cake bake

hi girls,

sara, poor you, that sounds absolutely awful but good to hear that you are now on the mend again. are you getting some more time off work? those twinnies are putting you through it, they will owe you lots of nice pressies in years to come    Hope scan goes well and that you get to relax and feel well over xmas.  

hi kitten, hows the extra strength pmt going? any hot flushes yet. i got them bad at night, but luckily didn't turn in to pmt queen since i was on a 12 week stint!

Lyns sweetie, really nice to hear from you. Hows you and husband doing? Hope you have a lovely xmas (without too many wobbles) and that you get to the New Year ready and fighting to go again. Wiggs is right that next time they will get it right for you and next year will be good.    

Claire, not long till you start! i was on injectables that lastest 4 weeks at a time so i got off lightly without daily jags or sprays. i know what you mean though about the nasel spray, i would worry too, but you got to trust it and the clinic - they will check that its been working and all will be fine. 

Twinks, hope you not snowed in anywhere! have the clinic given you dates for starting again. got everything crossed that next year is the one for you.      

Wiggs, I'm going to accept your conclusion that i am normal too then! it is a shock to start all this worrying after the BFP, when for so long it was a case of worrying to get to it, i never gave the days and weeks after a second thought before. am fine about waiting to 8 weeks really, although it does seem like forever away, xmas should help and then we go on hols for 6 days over new year - although am nervous that flying is irresponsible!

hi to everyone else - got to run my dinners ready.

F xx


----------



## nickym

Wishing everyone going through treatment over this xmas period my very best wishes. all the   coming your way.

Lets hope 2010 is a great year for everyone

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Merry Christmas Eve eve

I am ok today feeling good no pmt anger just bloated


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Kitten, pleased to hear that you're doing well   

Sara, you poor thing you have been through so much    I hope that you're on the mend now, and at least you have your family over the next few days to make sure that you are well looked after. Can I ask, what exactly is hyperemersis? I've heard of it but never been sure what it is   Hope you're scan goes well tomorrow and that your twinnies are doing well     

Cake, where are you going, anywhere nice? Is it a long flight? If it's any consolation each time I have had et I have flown back home either that day or the following day and am flying up to Manchester on Saturday. My sil flew to the Caribbean for our wedding when she was 25 wks pg, I think that as long as it is before 28 wks you are ok but if you're worried it might be worth checking with your clinic or gp.   

Where abouts in England is everyone? We're due to go up to Manchester at the weekend and just wondered how bad the weather was up there? We've managed to escape the snow and ice this year, thankfully  

As Kitten has said, Happy Christmas Eve's Eve


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to you all hope your all ready for christmas.

I have finally recieved the letter from my consultant this morning agreeing to fund another cycle. It reads:- I am sorry to have taken so long to formally write and confirm that we would be able to move forward with another cycle of IVF with ICSI and the unit will fund this due to the conflicting advice thay you got when you came through following your review appointment. i do not waant any couple to go away from the unit less than happy, and if we have compaound the confusion, i think the only way that we can redress thisis by providing another cycle for you. 

It still reads differently from the face to face consultation we had with him where he said they was at fault but at least there paying for another cycle which is the main thing. 

Speak to you all soon just off out DH taking me for a meal for my birthday

Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas and a wonderful New Year, I will be making New Year's wishes for all of you.

Kitten, glad your coping with the symptoms, hang on in there.

Lyns, hope you are ok.

Those with Beanies, take care this Christmas.

And to all, here's to 2010 being our year!  

Clare


----------



## sarashy

Quick post as still at clinic both babies are ok and growing nicely. 2 2/1 cm big now n hearts beating nice n strong. Hope everyone ok 
sx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone  

Sara, that's fantastic news, such a relief for you, hope you can enjoy your Xmas now   

Twinks, I think that the fact they are offering to fund another cycle is an admission in itself but I suppose there are legal reasons why they don't actually say it outright. Hope you had a lovely birthday  

We had our scan this morning and all was well, the little thing (for some reason can't say the B word) has now got arms and legs which I thought was amazing. Having seen just embies at day3/5 for so long I can't believe that this ever-changing thing is inside me and starting to resemble a human. For so long I expected the nurses to call and apologise saying that my bloods were mixed up and I didn't really have a bfp but now, well for today, I think that I might actually be pregnant. I had a message from my friend and she signed off saying "Claire +1 due in July" and our EDD is 31st July, it will be so lovely to have someone to share it with, haven't told her our news yet though don't want to jinx myself. 

Hope everyone is ok and not going too crazy in trying to get everything done today


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, hope you all had a lovely christmas day!   

I having a lazy day eating lots of chocs (with some fruit to keep some good / bad balance!)

sara, wiggs, great to hear that the scans went well. I getting nervous about mine and its still ages away, are the early scans done pm your tum or is it more of the dildo cam?

wiggs, I off to dubai for 5 days, will be taking it easy and am looking forward to some sunshine. its for husbands 30th birthday so it was planned ages ago. thanks for reassurance about flying. 

lots love to all, F xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello to all just popping on to say Happy New Year  to you all wishing everyone all the best for 2010 and hoping we all get our dream

Twinkle


----------



## sarashy

Happy new yr girlies. Hope 2010 brings u all ur dreams. You all deserve it. 
Hope u all had a lovely Christmas. 
Best wishes and lots of baby dust to all of u. 
Love sara x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Happy New Year to All, hope you all had a good NYE.

Got AF today so off to hospital for my FSH blood test now and then start with the nasal spray for down reg tomorrow.  Got baseline scan booked for Jan 18th - feels like a long way off and a whole load of sniffing!

Hope my symptons aren't too bad, don't like the sound of hot flushes they already think I am ancient where I work as they are all in mid twenties and I am approaching 39!.

Take care all!


----------



## Kitten 80

Happy new year peeps 

Clearbaby I am sure you will be fine I didn't get so bad apart from head aches wish you all the best


----------



## Züri

Hope you all had a great xmas and Happy New Year to you all

Sorry i am absent these days. Not really got much to contribute anymore  

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Its ok Zuri Its bean quiert on here as our lovely lady's got there BFP  .

But I am still on board stimming now and boy can I feel them grow ouch


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning ladies  

I hope that everyone had a lovely couple of weeks and is starting off the New Year with re-charged batteries (I wish   )

Cakebake, how are you doing? Are you off to Dubai yet or have you been? Is it this week that you have your scan? Such a nerve wracking time but so reassuring and comforting to see that little heartbeat flickering away on the screen   

Sara, how are you, are you still suffering terribly with MS? What happens next with you, are you waiting for your 12 weeks scan? Mine can't come soon enough but I know that I'll start to worry and panic over something else as soon as that hurdle is crossed    I'm seeing the midwife on the 20th and it will be such a relief to finally talk to someone and find out if everything that I am feeling, physically and emotionally, is normal.

Zuri, hope your Swiss Christmas and New Year was good, though not sure I liked the sound of some of those skiing conditions   I hate the sound of ice under the skis, it makes me freeze (excuse the pun) and I can't go anywhere  

Clarebaby, yay for your AF arriving on time    How's the sniffing going, have you got the hang of it yet? It's not too bad is it.  

Kitten, how's your stimming going, from your last post I'm guessing that you're getting a few twinges from them now, hopefully that means you've got some good ones growing there. I feel that I have to say that my lack of posts over the last few weeks are nothing to do with having had a bfp but solely down to having a busy Christmas and New Year which I have spent at home and away. 

AFM, am I the only one pleased to have a DH that's gone back to work today and is happy to get back to a normal week?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh, how could I forget    there is a lovely birth announcement from Nicksy on the Birth Announcements thread. 

Harriet, does that mean that you are now next?? Hope that all is well with you and your little ones.   

Kat, I'm not sure if you still read but if so I hope that you and your DH are both well, I imagine that you've got a skiing holiday coming up soon, if you haven't been already that is!


----------



## Clomidia

Hi everyone!! Happy New Year!!!  

You’ll have to excuse my typing – I am doing it one-handed as I’ve got my dog under my arm! 

I'm so sorry it's taken me so long to post - I will try to catch up with you all, but apologies if I've missed anyone... 

Twinks, I’m so sorry about your baby’s due date; but delighted you have won the battle with the clinic to get another cycle funded. Good for you for sticking to your guns and I wish you loads of luck with your next cycle.  

Wiggy, hope all is going well with you and your precious bubs and I'm still thrilled for you that you finally got to enjoy Christmas with a growing bubs in your tummy... Hope the next six months fly by for you

Kat, how are you lovely? 

Lyns, I am so sorry about your BFN. I know how hard it is (as do so many of us on here, of course) but it’s especially so when it’s so close to Christmas, and when there have been other BFPs on the board. Feel free to rant, rave, cry, or just chat any time you want. We’re all here for you. Take care of yourself. 

Zuri, honey, hope all is well with you – are you really going again soon? I’ll be cheering you on sweetie, if that’s what you decide to do. And it’s always lovely to hear from you, even if you don’t post very often. I think you and I are in a similar place right now; I have no inclination to put myself through all those drugs and hormones and scans and pokes and prods and tears and.... oh I could go on, but yet every now and then I think it might be worth it, when you see other people getting their BFPs ... oh it’s so hard to decide, isn’t it? Well, I hope you’re enjoying the holidays in snowy Swiz anyways luv  

Harriet, how are the bubs coming along? Can’t be long now til your due date! 

Nics, I hear your baby is here?! Congratulations! It feels like so, so long ago when you got your bfp (of course I will always remember it). I wish you many happy days and years with your family. 

Kitten, glad everything’s going well with your cycle – keep us posted! 

Cakebake, many congrats on your bfp!! Woohoo! 

Sarashy, also big congrats on the twins! Woohoo, that’s great news. I am so jealous    And I too think that pic looks like 3 but we’ll take your word for it!! 

Clarebaby, welcome to the thread – I wish you loads of luck with your upcoming IVF. I do think you learn so much more from IVF, but IUI does at least prepare you somewhat for the process. But I will be honest and say, if (and only IF!) it doesn’t work, there’s nothing else like it. It’s a killer. I’m only really starting to get over my 2nd one now, and that was back in Aug/September time. It’s a real roller-coaster of a time. But I hope to goodness you don’t have to go through any of that and get a bfp first time!  

As for me; things are really busy with my new job here, and I’m working flat out (I used to be part-time before, hence being able to pop on here so much!!) There’s been lots of new babies and loads of pg announcements over the last few weeks, so I had a bit of a rough time coming up to Christmas. Plus of course, our first IVF due date is around now, so it got us both thinking. It was a sad time. We have lost five lovely embryos this year... 

But that said, we had a great Christmas and New Year, and have made plans for the next few months, a holiday in May hopefully, and a break away for Easter if we can. We haven’t made any real decisions about going again, although my sister has offered to donate her eggs (she’s 12 years younger than me) – such a wonderful, generous gift but we have decided it’s either our own eggs/sperm or none, so we will look into adoption next... 

So that’s where we are; hoping for a miracle here... waiting for AF as usual.... 

Girls, I really hope 2010 is going to be the best year for all of us!!    
Cx


----------



## sarashy

Well its a snow day for me. Just walked the mile and a half to the motorway and theres no chance. Feel sorry for my patients whos operations will now be cancelled, but im sorry i live 25 miles from work im pg and im not risking pranging my BMW for anybody.

Anyway onto baby things. Hubby is just trying to take a pick of our latest scan pic so hopefully ill be able to add that onto the end.
Sorry as Wiggs said the reason ive not been on is being busy over christmas and new year and also spending half my life with my head down the toilet at the min.

Clom - nice to hear from you huni. Your post made me cry, i am a hormonal wreck  the min though. Glad that you have moved on even if it is only a little bit and made decisions as to where to go next.   for your ivf attempts. Glad the new job is going well. Where are you thinking of going on holiday? ive just had to cancel mine. but worth it. Yes the scan does look like 3 but you will see from the next pic it is defo only 2.

Twinks - have you got a date for starting again hun?

Wiggs - how you doing hun? Dont know if i answered your questions before, hyperemersis is excessive morning sickness, that lasts all the time and you cant keep anything down. Still being sick but not as bad. How are you doing? Hopefully not much sickness for you? You still (.)(.) poking? and peeing on sticks? I must admit i have still pee'd on a few and also doing the poking when the sickness wears off a little i think argh!!! and the worrying starts again. Whens you next scan? 

Kat, lyns hope you both had a nice christmas and new year.   that this is both ur year.

Zuri - Are you going again then hun?  that it works for you this time.

Kitten whens your next scan darlin?  that all those twinges are follies growing nice and big and strong.

Cakey - how are you doing sweetie? Whens you first scan again? i think your being very patient at waiting ive been a nightmare and ive had one nearly every 2 wks.

clare - glad ISH (not totally cause would have been nice if didnt have to do it) But Glad that AF started on time then you could get the ball rolling. Hope the sniffing is going well. How much longer till you start stimms?

Well this pg things seems to be catching and i hope its the same on here. 3 more of my friends have now announce they're pg after me so looks we're having a baby boom. Sad to say none of them have quite struggled like we all have to get there which seems a little unfair.
Anyway, my last scan with the ivf clinic is on the 14th, was supposed to be christmas eve but ive been going there that long the girls didnt want to discharge me so im having one more with them. I then have my booking scan on the 19th which will be nice as it means ill only have 5 days between till i get to see them again. Sickness still bad and cant eat much but im taking it all as good signs.
Hope everyones ok and not suffering too much in this weather.
    and      to all in 2010.
will try and post pic in separate post then i dont lose all this
 sara
xx


----------



## sarashy

Twins at 9wks x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

Hope everyone is coping with the return to reality after the Christmas break.  Can now really focus on this year and what is coming up.

Sniffing is going ok, but I don't like the uncertainty of it as I worry that I've taken enough.  As someone said previously I do taste it at the back of my throat so guess it is going in but would rather take a tablet!.  No side effects yet though, perhaps a bit early (only day 4 of sniffing).  Baseline scan booked in for Jan 18th.

C - thanks for the warning re what a tough time this could be, I am trying to approach it with a level head but I'm sure that once the embies have been put back in all of that will go out the window.  Sounds like you have been through a really tough time, good luck with whatever you decide to do next.

Sarashy - great pictures, sorry to hear you are so sick, take care.

How are you Kitten? how much longer for stimming?

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats a brilliant pic my darling had a   it was so beautiful.

I have 2nd scan tomorrow I have 9 follies so far needed to up dose so they grow nice and big. 

Hi Clare how are you sweet, I don't have sniff but have bloomin sore legs


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, 9 is a great number, I would be v. chuffed with those follies, hope they grow nice and juicy for you. Which meds are you on, what have they increased you to?

Clare, I'm not sure that I ever had any specific side effects from sniffing. No hot flushes or anything, a few tears once the stimms started but I think that was mainly due to the pressure that I was putting on myself than anything else. You've probably been told this before, and it's not easy at this time of year, but drinking plenty of water to stay hydrated should help keep any headaches etc at bay.

Sara, you poor thing, this excessive morning sickness does not sound good at all.   Hopefully you will only have a few more weeks before the worst is over. I read somewhere (probably on here but not sure which thread) that after about 10 weeks the placenta takes over and therefore the symptons can ease off. I have good and bad days, the bad days I'm miserable and feel like I have a permanent hangover (sick but hungry, thirsty, headachey, tired and fed up) and the good days I'm worrying why I'm not feeling so bad! Yes, lots of (.)(.) still going on, they are particularly sore at the end of the day, you can imagine how painful it was at midnight on NYE when everyone was hugging me, ouch! Most days there are plenty of tears, sometimes over nothing in particular and I think that DH is getting fed up with me and wondering why I'm not happy and excited, I am but after years of putting up barriers I just can't relax, there is too much at stake. I think our bfp was an exception rather than rule and I can't imagine we would ever get here again so I spend most of the time worrying, though I do have flashes of excitement. Our next scan is on the 14th too, unfortunately it was the only day that me and the cons could do within a 3 weeks period (due to holidays) but DH is off island that day so I'll have to go by myself   I'm contemplating asking my mum but haven't decided yet. I don't like to be fussed over and she likes to fuss! We have a nuchal scan booked for 15th but I think that I'm going to cancel it    are you having any of those tests done?
Sorry girls, I got into a bit of a ramble there!

Clom, I think that you are absolutely, 100% doing the right thing in putting yourselves first and planning non-tx related things for this year. You do get to the point where it just gets too much and you need to find your pre-tx life again. We did the same when we went trekking in Sept, I thought sod it, we're going to do this and tx can fit around us and not the other way around. We had such a great summer that I remember being tears (again!) at just the thought of starting it all over again. As you know each bfn takes longer to get over and I'm sure that if/when you decide to cycle again you will be in the right frame of mind for it.
How lovely of your sister    such a generous gesture, though I can understand why you're going to look at other options. Donation is such a minefield isn't it and not the sort of thing that you can decide on over night. 
I'm pleased that work is busy for you if it means that it is keeping your mind off of those pg announcements, it's tough, especially if it's a face-to-face   

Right, it's 10.45am and I suppose I should get on and do something. We've managed to escape the snow this year but it was a little frosty this morning and the forecast isn't looking good for the rest of the week


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wiggy I am on Berslin, Gonal f , and I can't remember the name for the trigger   but they upped gonal f to 225 I was onn 225 for 4 days then 150 for 2 days .


----------



## Wiggywoo

I stimmed on Gonal too! It's not too bad is it, the pre-filled pens make it sooo much easier. My first cycle I started with 225 then after my first scan I had 5 follies so they upped it to 300. I think that I ended up with either 7 or 8 eggs that cycle. My next cycles I was on 300 all the way through and responded well. Hopefully you will be the same, you've certainly started off well. I wasn't sure by your post if you are reducing back down to 150 after 4 days or staying on 225? How long have you been stimming for now?


----------



## Kitten 80

I am back up to 225 and have been stimming for 8 days today tomorrow second scan


----------



## Clomidia

Sarashy, cute pics! Definitely two there alright! Thanks honey, I didn't mean to make you cry.... sometimes I wonder about posting such 'down' comments - I know we should be supporting and encouraging each other, and I try to encourage others, but it's harder to encourage myself, iykwim    I don't know where we're going to go on hols, probably camping somewhere in the UK, and we're going to France in August (again, with tent!) Hubby was made redundant last year so money is less than it used to be, so we are hoping for a hot and sunny summer so we can have good camping holidays!!  

Clarebaby, I hope I haven't been too negative about it all. I just found that I was ok while actually doing IVF, and even afterwards, the first time we got our bfn I thought it was just bad luck, and we were ready and keen to go again, but a few months later it really hit me... and then I was all over the place, and then we were almost immediately into another cycle, and when that didn't work, well... I've had better years, put it that way    But as I said above, I do worry about being negative sometimes about ivf - and I am sorry and do not want to put a downer on things - as you can see from all the bfps here lately, it is hugely successful, especially for those of us who have been disappointed with IUIs.  
As for sniffing, I never had any side effects either! I used to hold the bottles up to the light and try to see if they were actually reducing    But I did take the well woman pg multi-vitamin towards the end though, as I got so so tired. Funnily, second time round I flew through all the drugs etc and felt fine - perhaps because I only had two eggs my body wasn't as worn out!! Did you have an antral scan before you started sniffing? Any ideas how many eggs they are hoping for? Hope it's a big batch!  

Kitten, wow, you're stimming already - that time has flown by! I was also on Gonal - 300 - and found it so, so easy to use. 
Good luck with your next scan tomorrow hon, 9 eggs is brilliant so far!! Here's hoping they keep growing big and strong. I would think you're nearly ready for EC at this rate - I only stimmed for 8 days on my last cycle, and 9 on the previous one! You could be PUPO by the weekend!!! 

Wiggy, thanks honey, you're such a support to us all.   I wanted to give you a big hug when I read your comments about worrying, and not really believing it's happening. You WILL get your baby, sweetie, in fact of course you already have it! and right now you are giving it all the love and support and nutrients it needs, I bet it can't wait to meet you    You will make a fantastic mum. 

Right, must be PMT, I am getting weepy now too ...  
Cx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi clom

I just got a liitle frightend then   not looking forward to sedation at all but I am looking forward to being pupo, So you think 9 is good at this stage I wonder how they are, oh well only 20 hrs and I find out


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, Happy 2010 to you all  

Sorry not been a very good FF over the 'festive' period - to be honest I've not been a very good anything    Had a wobble over pretty much everything, DH just went out over the period and got constantly trollied, and I hate Christmas!  Oh well, it's all over now and back to normal - I hope  

Sara, what a wonderful pic, I too had a little    Hope you are keeping well  

Wiggs & Cakey, hope your little beanie's are growing well and not making you too sick  

Kitten, 9 follies is fab    Sedation really wasn't that bad, and EC was over quite quickly for me (well, only 4 eggs, but you know what I mean  )

Clare, hope your d/regging is going ok - how long til your scan?

Clom, hope 2010 is your year hun  

Lyns x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Sorry in advance for short post

Lyns     

Kitten, hope the scan goes well today, let us know how you get on


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Bless you Lyns sounds like you've had it tough, Christmas is such an emotional time anyway (apparently cos our emotions are all linked back to our childhood and these neurons are responsible for making us have really high expectations that aren't normally met once you are an adult!).  Anyway enough of the science!, it's basically a rubbish time to have to handle disappointment.  I really hope you are feeling more positive now it's 2010 and we have a whole year of opportunity ahead.

Kitten, good luck for today.  I am still sniffing and have no side effects as yet, baseline scan is on the 18th.  Still can't really believe I am doing IVF, always hoped that we wouldn't get to this stage.  DH has had to sell his employee shares to fund the treatment too, were hoping to have them to fall back on for rainy day, but there you go.

Best wishes to all.

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello guys 

Clare I never thought I would be doing IVF let alone ICSI   but there you go hun  

Wiggy , lyns I now have 14 follies the biggest 19mm and lining 8.3 so all good so far 1 more scan and the EC monday


----------



## Wiggywoo

FANTASTIC response Kitten    do your clinic usually do day 2 or 3 transfers? If day 2, this time next week you will be PUPO       
Don't worry about EC, I find it the best bit


----------



## Kitten 80

Day 3 but they wont to take them to blast if they can so probably next friday they will be put back?


----------



## Wiggywoo

My clinic count the day after EC as Day 1 so depending on how your clinic do it then blast could be Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Kitten 80

Probably friday then


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, that's fab news hun.   All goes as planned for you.

Clarebaby, I didn't have any side-effects of note whilst I was d/regging, so maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones in that respect too   

Wiggs, thanks for the  .  Still haven't heard from clinic yet about a follow up which I don't think is helping as I have so many questions going round in my head.  Problem is they're in the process of moving from St James in Leeds to Seacroft, so whenever I ring they keep saying that they haven't got the clinics sorted yet  . Ah well, I suppose it wouldn't speed up our next tx anyway.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

Lyns x x


----------



## Clomidia

Lyns, I'm so sorry to hear about your Christmas .. and I'm also sending you some     too. It is so tough, isn't it? I remember last Christmas was especially bad for us as my nephew had just been born, and we were going through our last IUI... which had obvious results... it was a hard time. But this year was better, despite the two failed IVFs, and we just muddle through somehow.  
I hope you get a follow up appt soon, and they have some answers for you. 

Kitten, that's a brilliant batch! I am so jealous    Fingers crossed you get a great number at EC, and they fertilise well, and you'll be PUPO next week... exciting times  

Clarebaby, good luck for the 18th... honestly, once you start stimming the days FLY by and you will be at EC/ET before you know it  

Hi Wiggs   

Hey to everyone else... hope you're not all as snowed in as we are!


----------



## sarashy

Just a quick post as dh having a stress bout me still being on the comp. Just wanted to say to kitten wuhoo! What a fab number of follies hope lots fertilise for u. 
Clare- good luck for the 18th. 
Hi to everyone else
sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Ar thanks guys you make me   thats the sort of comments I need not what I have been getting from MIL


----------



## Wiggywoo

Don't listen to your MIL, it should be law that us daughter in laws forget anything they say to us within seconds of it being said    I get stressed because my mil has never asked asked how I am through years of tx nor shown any interest whatsoever, maybe I should see that as a blessing!


----------



## Clarebaby

Don't get me started on MILs, for years and years mine just said 'there's nothing wrong with you' and totally dismissed our inability to conceive as an issue and was just really patronising.  

On failing at IUI I really felt like ringing her to say 'see, told you there was something wrong'.

Winds me up something rotten, but have to be careful what you say to DH!.

Here, here to ignoring all MILs!!

Clare


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, i've caught up with all  your news and am thinking of you all but this will be a me post..

got back from hols on tues night, scan was yesterday at 8W. i knew the nurse was taking too long, she couldn't see the fetal pole? or heartbeat, everything else looked as it should. i have to go back on monday for the consultant to do another scan, told very slim chance it was a bad angle but that it really doesn't look good. i can't describe the pain or shock and am at home today - i can't function.  i hate putting bad news on here as none of us need reminders of how tough this is but i needed to let you all know.  

fiona x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Haha Clare, I feel I've opend a can of worms    
When we started out doing our initial tests we told MIL and she asked how my DH's test was, at the time we thought it was ok so she replied all but saying it was my fault then!     We've since had a lot more tests and we both feel it's six of one and half a dozen of the other, it's never been an issue of who's fault it is with us, but it's not worth telling her that. I wouldn't even discuss it with her any more. After our second ICSI bfn she popped in (another rare occurence) and when it was just me and her in the kitchen she said she was sorry it hadn't worked, thing is it was three months later at that point and not something I wanted to be remind about. She didn't exactly say it in a warm way either. Arghhhhhh    I must calm down and get her out of my head  

Lyns, I meant to say how sorry I am that your not able to move any further forward whilst your clinic is in the middle of moving. I know exactly how you feel as we got a bfn in Oct 08 and had decided to do a FET in Jan 09, however, in December the clinic closed for refurb which inevitably got delayed and delayed and I can remember calling each day during Jan to find out what was going on, only to be told to call back. It had to be timed with my natural cycle and I was worried about how far back we were going to be pushed. I can remember struggling to hold back the tears at work each day as I just felt that we were in limbo and couldn't move forward so I do sympathise with you. You are right, there is so much that you want to ask and need to find out and until you see them you're stuck with it all swimming around in your head. I always leave our follow-up appointments feeling positive and hopeful and I'm sure that when you do get to see them it will be the same for you. In the mean time, I would right down all those questions and thoughts your having as it surprising how much you forget to ask once you get in there!   

Clom, how are you doing this morning, still snowed in? 

Oh Fi I have you seen your post      You poor poor thing, it must have been awful lying on that bed waiting for the nurse to say something. I'm so sorry that they couldn't give you good news, I'm sending every    and    to your embie to be strong and keep hanging in there.           Of course your shocked and upset, anyone would be, and home is the best place for you but keep remembering that everything else was as it should be. Did they take any measurements, I'm really    that your little one was being a pickle and not facing the right way. And please don't worry about posting bad news, it's what we're all here for to support each other through the [email protected] times as well as the good.


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh Cakey.

Don't know what to say,   for how worried you must be feeling.  Having been there twice myself, I know how you are feeling.  But they are sending you back for another scan as they are not sure, so hang on in there, there is a chance or they would have taken other action.  

          

Thinking of you, hope you have DH by your side.  

Clare


----------



## cake bake

I so want to hang on to some hope but I can't - I really feel in my heart that shes gone - i always referred to it as a she for some reason. they took measurements but i can't remember what was said. I'm terrified that i will start bleeding and don't know what i'm supposed to do if i do, do i call my gp or go to the hospital?


----------



## Wiggywoo

what you are going through is just too awful for words    Do you have an EPU nearby or attached to your hospital? If so and if you start bleeding I would call them as they should get you in straight away for a scan, if you haven't I would call whoever did your scan today.


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Cakey   that everything is ok.


----------



## Clomidia

Cakebake... oh I'm so sorry to hear your news but I am       that all will be well at the scan on Monday 

Thinking of you xx


----------



## Lynschez

Fiona, hunny,      I really don't know what to say, but you will be so much in my thoughts and prayers over the next few days.      you get good news on Monday, try and hang on in there.  

Wiggs, thanks for your kind words, I#m trying hard to not become that annoying woman that's on the phone everyday    Am going to give them a ring tomorrow tho, see what they can tell me.  I'm being good and writing a list too, nearly a side of A4 already - don't think i'll be popular  

Thanks for the    Clom, right back at you    I'm not a Christmas or New Year fan anyway, so I think it just finished me off this time.  

Hi to everyone else, Clare, Kitten & Sara   for you all!

Just wondered if any of you have had the following: I always had a rubbish cycle, about 28 days, but 10-14 were spent either bleeding, spotting or losing 'old brown blood'.  I usually managed this with norithisterone when I wasn't doing tx.  Since BFN, I bled for 21 days, had 4 days off, and have started again    Should I be concerned or do you think it's just all the drugs getting out of my system?  Poor DH thought he was in for a bit of making up


----------



## Lynschez

hit the wrong button - doh!  Anyway, anyone got any ideas?

Fiona, again, I'm really    for you hun x x x


----------



## Blib

Hello

I have just registered and havent really got a clue about chat forums but if anyone is on line would love to hear from you.  I have been trying to get pregnant for 7 years now, have experienced a chronic pelvic pain condition throughout .Just registered with the fertility clinic at Princess Anne Southampton and am totally confused and scared at what lies ahead.  36 years old, now not entitled to free treatment.  Do I go for IUI or IVF.  All my friends are pregnant at the moment and I cant stop crying every time I see a baby - why me?!  Is this normal behaviour?

xxxxxxxxx Rachel


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Rachel

Well done for joining up, this site makes you realise that you are not alone and you can always find someone in a similar position to share your worries with.

This particular thread is for us girls that have already had our three or more attempts at IUI and with no success have then gone onto the IVF process.  As such we're not really the right people to ask about pros and cons of the treatments as IUI didn't work for us.  I'm sure that on the IUI board there are success stories and they would say to do IUI.

For me the decision re IUI/IVF comes down to - how old you are, what your and your partners fertility issues are and whether you are getting treatment on the NHS or are self funding.

Try posting this as a topic on the general IUI chit chat board and I'm sure you will get far more responses as you will have a broader audience.

Best wishes 
Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

Fiona,

Just thinking of you, hope you holding it together.

        

Clare


----------



## sarashy

Fi - thinking of you sweetie. Look after yourself huni.   that everything is different on Monday.   
sara x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Morning all,

Fi, I hope that last night wasn't too terrible for you and that you managed to get some sleep. I'm hoping that there is something you can do today to take your mind off things and make the days pass quicker but somehow I think that will be impossible. We're all thinking of you   

Blib/Rachel, first welcome and as Clare has said you will find a huge amount of invaluable support on here. It is such a difficult and emotional time when you realise that you will need to have assistance to get the child of your dreams, especially when everyone else around you seems to have no trouble whatsoever. Getting upset is very normal behaviour so please don't worry about that. We're always here if you want to come and have a rant - we all do it often  

It's difficult to answer your question re IUI or IVF as it's a personal decision. There are lots of pro's and cons for both. I think that the most important one (which Clare mentioned) is how suitable you and your partner are for IUI. Have you had any blood tests taken to tell you how frequently you ovulate and the quality of your eggs? Also, if you have a good ovarian reserve i.e. the number of eggs isn't in decline. This can normally be distinguished from your FSH/AMH bloods but I have to say I'm not very good at deciphering the results.   Your clinic should advise you though.
If your eggs are good and there is a lot of them then IUI could be good for you. That is, if your partners swimmers (we often refer to his sperm as swimmers) are also high in numbers and quality. If this is not the case then you may find that IVF / ICSI is more suitable for you.

In a nut shell IUI is cheaper, less invasive and if it doesn't work you can have another try again straight away. It is pretty much like having timed sex with your partners swimmers being given a head start as they are washed beforehand and inserted into the uterus. After that it is up to them to do the rest.
IVF/ICSI is more expensive and a lot more involved. Part of the treatment is having your eggs removed which is done either under sedation or GA. Though it sounds far worse than it is, in fact I quite like that bit! The eggs are then fertilised with the swimmers in the lab and after a few days the best resulting embryos will be transferred back inside of you - this is straight forward, a little like having a smear. Although from start to finish the process is longer, at this point you know that you have created some embryos with one or two of them inside you which takes you about 5 steps ahead of IUI at this point.
I think (so please don't quote me) that the success rates for IUI is far less than IVF and most people have at least 3 attempts at IUI. 
You may also want to consider if time is a factor for you. For me looking back I feel we wasted four months on IUI as at the time my DH's swimmers were borderline and I don't think that we were really suitable for IUI. Having said that, it was good preparation for our ICSI treatment.

I hope this helps, I have got a habit of rambling on a bit so I apologise if I haven't explained myself very well.

Wiggy


----------



## cake bake

morning girls, managed to sleep good, thankfully it is coming easy to me which is a blessed relief. Have done quite a bit of internet research, maybe not a good idea, but I am pretty sure Monday will not bring good news, if my scan was at 6 to 7w then there could have been hope but not for 8W. I don't know how i will get through this, but i will and i will keep going - got no choice.    Its so unfair that this can happen to us on top of everything we have to go through to get there and i am just waiting to smack the first person (not on here but in the real world!) who says 'at least you know now that you can get pregnant' - i know i should take comfort from that but for some reason i know its going to really make me angry, i think i'm losing it?

apologies for not being very good with personals just now but am thinking of you all too.


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All


Fional - It truly is the biggest slap in the face ever.  There is absolutely no justice, and all the medical professionals say is 'it's just one of those things'.  If the worse happens on Monday it will be bad, but you WILL get through it but it will take time. 

Hope everyone else is ok.  I have a question, I am now on Day 8 of my cycle and finished my AF Day 3, but I have had really sore boobs and have started AF again today (brown though - TMI!).  Is this normal on down regging?, didn't think I would get another period?  

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

Fiona you ok my love sending you huge  

Everyone ok


----------



## nickym

Cake Bake just wanted to post to let you know im thinking of you honey, xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Just a quickie as we're popping out soon.

Fi, still thinking of you hun and really hoping that tomorrow you will see that magical heartbeat. I hope that your DH has been taking good care of you this weekend. I just wish there was more I could do, but we are here for you and sending you all the          and       possible.   

Kitten, are you have EC in the morning? If so and we don't here from you before hoping all goes well and looking forward to hearing about your bumper crop of golden eggs


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks wiggy no tuesday I am in


----------



## Wiggywoo

Fi, thinking of you    

Kitten, how are you feeling, I bet those ovaries are bulging at the moment, hope their not too painful for you   
Good luck for tomorrow     

Ladies, I am back in London tomorrow for a couple of days for another tx of IVIg - should be the last one. I probably won't manage to get online again now until Thursday (weather permitting) so all I can say is that I am thinking of everyone, especially Fi, speak soon


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks wiggy I am ok  

Good luck wiggy


----------



## cake bake

Hi, just back from clinic and no growth, they found it harder to see anything tonight so maybe nature is finally catching on. Am really sad and feel a bit empty but i did most of my crying at the end of last week. Have been referred now to the local early pregnancy unit and they will call me tomorrow to go in for yet another scan (like i need it) before deciding on how they will manage the miscarriage, i think i would prefer to be knocked out rather than the meds option ( a whole new topic i never wanted to learn about). Then once I have my next natural period its over to my wee single frostie - a lot of hope on that wee ones shoulders already!  

To any of you that are reading and its making you scared of this whole process, don't be, i was lucky to get pregnant, thanks to a great clinic but even more unlucky to lose it and even though it was all really hard and stressful i know it was worth it for those lovely 4 weeks of feeling like a normal person and it has given me some hope that it will work out one day.      

thanks to all for your thoughts over the last few days, means a lot to me.     I feel quite calm just now but I think thats relief at knowing for sure now, I'm sure I'll still have some bad moments.

Kitten, all the luck in the world for a great crop tomorrow, enjoy the lovely feeling when you come round and are completely spaced - its one of the best parts of all this!!

Wiggs, hope you have a stress free trip with no travel traumas.

Clare, hope the down regging is going ok, i wouldn't be too worried about whats going on but always call your clinic for even the slightest worry or confusion, its what they are there for.

Speak to you all soon, F xxx


----------



## sarashy

Fi- thinkin of u darlin. Ur being so brave      . Take some time n pamper urself sweetie. 

Kitten good luck for tomorrow huni

hi to everyone else n night night

sx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Cake Bake

Just wanted to send you lots of   so sorry things have ended like this for you, so know what your going through take care of yourself and if you need anything or anyone to talk to give us a shout

Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi 

Fi, so sorry for the sad ending, was praying for a miracle for you.  This is the horrible part now, and I so feel for you but understand what you mean about enjoying the experience anyway.  I have had two missed miscarriages and it is absolutely the worst.  I had a D&C for my first and an evacuation for the second.  The evacuation was much better as I recovered far more quickly from it.  I have not heard good reports about the meds, and you can end up having to go for an evacuation anyway so we thought it best just to get on and have the surgical option.  It was fine as it's under general, had slight bleeding for a few days but think my period came within 6 weeks.

My only regret is that I didn't get any counselling, I think I would have come to terms with it more quickly with some professional support.  As it was my friends were pretty useless and DH did his best but didn't know how to handle the sheer depth of my emotions.  But you have a frosty waiting for you so can get straight back on with it whereas we did nothing for a year (a mistake with hindsight).

Hope everyone else is ok, good luck today Kitten.  Feel like we need a group   after all that.

My clinic said my 'breakthrough bleeding' was nothing to worry about, so that's good and less than a week now to baseline scan - yikes!.


----------



## Kitten 80

Cake bake 

Hi peeps

Thanks for your well wishes ive been in and out of sleep strugling to type now  .

It wasn't bad at all really I woke up afew times when they werepoking and proding down there and the only thing that really hurt was when they put the tube in you hand as they did it twise foe me so double ouch but the pain killers are wereing off now so will go and lay down in a bit.

Oh and have terible wind and that stuff they put up you bum comes out when you botty berp  

I got 6 eggys


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all

  Fiona, I'm so sorry hun    

Kitten, 6 eggs is great, do you know how many embies you have yet??   

Clairebaby, how's d/reg going? Any idea on when you start stimms yet?

Wiggs & Sara, how are you both doing?  Taking good care of yourselves and your beanies I hope  

Hi Twinks, Clom, and anyone else I amy have missed  

Well, I eventually got through to clinic and earliest follow up appointment that they have is 25th Feb, so yet another waiting game    I also went to Dr's about all the bleeding/brown stuff.  After some pointers from a few lovely ladies on FF I asked about the possibility I had endrometriosis, as when I looked it up it seemed I have a fair few of the symptoms.  GP was very unhelpful and said that I wouldn't have been treated with IVF without the clinic being sure I didn't have it - from what I understand you can only diagnose it with a laparoscopy, which I know I haven't had!  He just told me to talk to clinic when I go and see what they say - not the most helpful    

Anyway, hope you are all doing well, Lyns


----------



## cake bake

Kitten, thats great that you got 6 eggies, whats the plan for ET? can't believe you were waking up during the EC, thats scary! hope you recovering well from it, got all my fingers crossed for you sweetie.         

Lyns, sent you a message, except i hadn't seen about you not having had the lap yet. we need to both come up with some good distractions between now and feb - will fly past i am sure - hopefully.  

thanks everyone for your thoughts over this last week. had the evacuation at the hospital yesterday, was the right thing to do. have had very little cramps and not much bleeding. the hospital and staff were excellent and made a bad day bearable. was the best way to do it, made it feel more final and less scary, i can't imagine how scary and lonely it would be to have gone though it at home alone. feel just very flat now, but will try hard to get back to normal soon during this break. the clinic have set up a session with their counseller on monday, i not sure how t can help but i will try. I going to try and not mention it any more on here as we need to all keep positive, but i will prob pm some of you for chats if i need it if thats ok, thanks claire and twinks - i'm so sorry that you know how i feel.

sara, hows your wee ones? has your sickness eased up yet?

claire, where are you at now?

hugs and positive thoughts to all.

F xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Kitten - well done on getting 6, good luck with transfer hope it all goes well.

Cake Bake - take care of yourself and take as much time as you feel you need. i know the others will say the same we are all here for you if you need to talk. Have you had a read of http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=12.0 there are other ladies that have been through the same as us. Hope you find talking to a counseller helpful, and remember to contact whenever you need to. 

Hope everyone else is well

Twinkle x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Fi - good that you are all sorted and that the staff were good, glad that you are seeing someone to chat it through with, but most of all that your next treatment is not too far away.  Please pm me if you want to chat more.

I am still on d reg and all going fine, no real symptoms physically but mentally I feel a bit drained having spent the afternoon with my mum talking about it all.  Trying so hard to find the strength to be positive but it's so hard when I have just put all my energy into IUI and it didn't work so to build myself up again feels really difficult.  But be positive I must, so need to write out some positive affirmations to cancel out any negative thoughts. Got my baseline scan on Monday, so hopefully will start stimming then and should get more on board with the whole process.  I know it's just my self defence mechanism making me feel so neg, but it won't help.

Anyway enough of the warbling on about me!!

Kitten, how are those eggs getting on, do you ring the clinic every day to find out or do you know when they are going back in?

Lyns, know 25th Feb seems like ages, but it will soon come round!  Try to have a 'normal' life for a while!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Pip is on board Grade 1 4 cell nurse said its doing brilliantly as it should be on day 2  , it was a bit painful but what do you exspect 2 days after being stabbed several times inside  .

So I am putting my feet up now relaxing with my pip.

Oh and I found out what was wrong with the others, aparently with icsi they strip the out side cells of you eggs, but not ivf   well 4 of myn wern't eggs bacicly no yokes and 1 was not mature but my little pip was very mature  . 

OTD 28th


----------



## Clarebaby

Kitten,

OMG! How exciting!!

Take it easy now and get those positive thoughts going!

Everything crossed for you!

Clare


----------



## cake bake

woo hoo kitten, one fab wee embie on board, hope you and pip are taking it easy. i would totally recommend wiggys recommendation for watching comedys during the 2WW. I watched endless 'two and a half men' and it def helped.

Claire, I totally know where you are coming from but I am telling you now, throw all thoughts of the IUI out the window, don't care what anyone says but I think IUI is rubbish      . Its a completely different ball game from the IVF, which is much better so don't read anything in to the iui having not worked. the down regging is prob making you feel crap which isn't helping your thoughts. i was so the same, i tried to be positive and it did not come easy, i did ok but was def more negative than positive and for the last week if you look back i was as negative as you could get...and regardless of where i am now i did get a BFP. What i'm saying in a long winded way, is don't beat yourself up for being negative, positive is better, but if you do have negative moments it won't harm your chances. i was (and still am!) negative - its a self defense mechanism too - its hard.

Hi all other lovely ladies, hope you got good plans for the weekend. I going to a friends for dinner tonight and i will smile and i will have some red wine!! small compensation but i'll take what i can get  xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I am just about to watch angels and demons


----------



## cake bake

thats not a very happy film! go get something cheery to watch


----------



## Kitten 80

I didn't understand it   but I have my boans to watch and heros oh and my vampire books to read they are saucy


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls,

So sorry for the radio silence, had a bit of a stressful week but it's over now, thank goodness  

Fi, I'm so sorry hun, the worst news possible and I can't imagine how devastated you must feel. I'm so pleased that you've got the additional support of the lovely FF's that have unfortunately been through the same, I'm sure that they will help you find the strength to get through this so that you can think about moving forward at some point. I understand that you want to keep the thread positive, but the whole point of the these threads is that we don't always get good news and when it's a difficult day you can come on here and get the    that you need. Please please don't block out your feelings to us, we only want to be there to help you, no matter how you feel.    

Kitten, wow 6 eggs, fantastic haul. Congratulations on being PUPO and having a lovely strong embie on board   I wasn't sure from your post if you had icsi or ivf? Are you taking it easy now? I watched Friends pretty much non-stop on the 2ww, in fact I still do, it drives my DH mad, but I love it   

Clarebaby, I completely agree with everything that Fi said, IVF is a completely different ball game and although there is more involved you get so much further and find out so much more about your cycle and your eggs. When I chat to people about our tx I only say that I had 4 IVF's I have completely disregarded the IUI's in my head and don't even consider them to be part of our tx anymore. That said, time has probably helped because I do remember the up's and down's with IUI but I do think it is a good introduction to IVF. It's good to think positive but impossible to feel like that majority of the time. All that we have been through to get this far means that we have so many barriers up that it's natural to have those worrying thoughts. I know I'm repeating what Fi has said but it's all totally normal what you are feeling (the meds don't help at all) positive affirmations are good but don't beat yourself up if some days you just can't do them   
What's next, have you got a scan coming up?

Lyns    doesn't sound as if your GP was very helpful to you   I had endo which was a complete surprise as I had no symptoms whatsoever. On my first apt with my cons he did a scan and said that he thought that I may have it, I think that he might have seen some shadow or something on the scan so he booked me in for a lap & dye. Sure enough there was what he described as 'considerable endo' and he lazered it there and then. I'm not sure if it ever came back, some say that it can return within a year. I thought that endo can prevent ttc naturally and hence IUI/IVF is the next step, however, I'm not sure if has any effect on implantation? There's probably conflicting thoughts on it if we look hard enough    Definitely worth asking at your follow-up though. It may also be worth asking there thoughts on a hysteroscopy which is when they look at your uterus and the lining to make sure that there isn't anything that might stop embies implanting. I didn't have this done until after my 3rd IVF and though they didn't find anything sometimes just having had a look can help. 

Twinks, how are you getting on, much happening with you??

Sara, how are you doing? Is your MS still hanging around like a bad smell? I guess you must have your 12 wk scan in the next week or so, hopefully your symptons will start to lessen then and you will be able to enjoy it    

Clom, how are you diddling? I noticed on ** that you were at the snooker yesterday, my DH plays snooker and even went to Uni at Sheffield though apparently it was a coincidence that the Crucible is there!! Who did you see play?

Zuri, did you have a good time at home catching up with your family and friends? 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone    Dh is just about to make me some toasted sarnies for lunch which is good timing as I'm starving!!!

Wigs


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All, 

Thanks for the encouraging words Wigs and Cakebake, feeling much more positive now!. 

Had my baseline scan this morning and all is well, FSH was 6 (v pleased about that as was 7 in March) and all other tests were ok too.  So start with the Menopure injections tomorrow, watch out legs!.

Fi - hope you are ok, and are managing to hold it together if you're back at work now.

Kitten - hope the wait is going ok and you're taking it easy.

Hope everyone else is ok too.

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good to hear you sounding positive and upbeat Clare, good luck with those injections tomorrow. You'll really feel like your on your way then


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps how is every one 

Wiggy I had icsi


----------



## cake bake

hi all, how you all doing?

are you still keeping sane kitten? no 2WW madness setting in yet?   

clare, thats great that the baseline scan went well and that you are starting injections - in the legs brave girl, i couldn't do them there, had to be the tum which had plenty of wee rolls for absorbing the impact! glad you feeling a bit more positive, just shout any time you need a boost.      

wiggs, glad your stressfull week is over and that you doing well, does that mean its your 12 week scan soon? you are right that i shouldn't hide any feelings away on here and i won't, i just didn't want to upset anyone.

had a reasonably normal weekend, but its the mornings that i struggle with when the sadness feels unbearable. went to counselling at clinic this afternoon, was ok, spent most of it just giving the history of my situation with a few tears, suppose though that it is just good to talk as i do feel a bit lighter tonight. am still getting to talk with my friends etc but i get the feeling now that everyone just wants me to smile and say 'i'm fine thanks' - sometimes i do feel it and other times i still want to scream and fling things (but i don't). still just can't believe it sometimes. counseller said its important not to rush in to next treatment, so i came out and spoke to one of the nurses to find out what to do next so as not to waste any time - guess i'm bad at listening sometimes!  

lyns, any more thoughts on pushing for a laparoscopy? 

sara, hope you doing well.

hi to everyone else,  

F x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi hun well the 2ww is takin its tole I am feeling a lot better pain wise today still would like to see in my belly to see how pip is doing I don't feel pg should I ?

I hope you are ok but it takes time I still cry after 13 years on a certern day about my eptopic I went as far as 4.5 months before it erupted I had loads of pain but didn't no what it was so people don't understand unles they have been there


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around, this is my first day out of bed in 4 days, had the worst cold/flu thing ever!  

Kitten, congrats on being PUPO!!!  Are you working or having the whole 2ww off?

Fiona, people deal with things in different ways and if you feel like planning your next tx is the way to go, then you should do it.  Just remember to take time for you in all of this    Think I am going to push for a laparoscopy - I don't think I'll be content until I know if there's anything else that could be causing me problems, not just with tx, but with the issues I have generally.

Wiggs, thanks for your words too, made me feel better to know that not everyone has symptoms/pain etc.  Will give me a bit more ammo to push for a lap I hope    Hope beanie is doing well  

Claire, good luck with the stimms - I personally went for the tum rather than legs for that.  Tried the legs with the gestone but only once - too painful!

Sara, how are the beanies doing hun? Growing nicely I hope  

Hi to Clom, Zuri and any one else, hope you're all doing well  

Kitten, as for funnies to watch, I've just watched Role models and was     Also, has anyone started watching Glee?  Sooo cheesy but thouroughly entertaining - a proper guilty pleasure!  With that, CSI and 24 starting soon I'm in TV heaven


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten pleased to hear you're feeling better    what sort of pain is it?? Is it left over from the EC or a new pain? Are you drinking plenty of water, apparently it is good for flushing out the follies which can get painful and cause sickness - I think, I never had it myself though.

Lyns, your cold/flu doesn't sound very pleasent, hope your over the worst now   I'm not going to be in TV heaven tonight, my dh's team are playing and even though it's on BBC he has to watch on digital so I either watch or am relegated to terrestrial tv in the bedroom   

Fi, I really feel for you, when I was reading your post I thought that I would probably feel the same, want to scream and throw things (sometimes at people   ) in frustration wondering why life has to be so cruel. Your right people don't understand, the first time they see you they will be sympathetic but after that they want life to go back to normal and it's not as easy as that. After a while it does seem easier to put a brave face on and try to smile. I hope that when you're at home you can be yourself and express your emotions as you need to. Just concentrate on getting through each min/hour/day as you need to, don't think too far ahead   

Clare, good luck for tonights injection    

Not sure who asked, but we had our 12 wk scan at the end of last week and all was fine. We have our first midwife apt tomorrow which I'm stupidly excited about!   Starting to feel more like myself now that the tiredness and ms is passing, thankfully, hopefully it will be the same for you soon Sara


----------



## Züri

WHAT!!!! where have those 12 weeks gone!! blimey Wiggs I can't believe you are past the 12 week mark already, get that bloody ticker up pronto  

sorry didn't mean to rant ....


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi zuri  

Wiggy let us no what midwife says , when you were in your 2ww did you feel pg?


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri     still not ready for a ticker yet    for some reason doing a ticker scares the life out of me     maybe when we get to 20 wks.....   I wish the last 12 wks had passed quickly, at least we had Chrimbo to distract me but it really seemed to drag. After having had scans almost fortnightly I've now got to wait 8 WHOLE weeks until my next one    I'll surely be even more    by the time it comes around   

Midwife apt went well, kept expecting someone to come along and say no, sorry we made a mistake you don't belong here, but so far so good   DH thinks that my more than ample chest is evidence enough    

Kitten, I wish I could tell you some fool proof way that you would know if it has worked or not but unfortunately it's the worst waiting game ever    The cyclogest gave me sore (.)(.) so I knew not to get over excited about that. My 2ww this time was like any other, I had the mildest of mild AF cramps which I doubt anyone else would have felt but obviously I was symptom spotting in minute detail so I just about picked it up, or thought I did anyway    Remember there is no right or wrong way to feel, everyone is different    
Repeat after me 'I AM PREGNANT, I AM HAVING A BABY.......'       

Hi everyone else, just walked to the shop, which wouldn't normally be a big deal but feel like I've been couped up at home for ages so nice to get some fresh air for a change


----------



## Kitten 80

[fly]I AM PREGNANT , I AM HAVING A BABY [/fly]

I will be saying that next week


----------



## sarashy

Hi girls,
Sorry been a really rubbish FFer recently. Been so ill with morning sickness and constant urine infections, Plus today my labryinthitus (ear infection that causes imbalance) has made a return. Wonderful!!!!
I promise i am going to try and be better n be there for you all more.

Wiggs - how u doing sweetie? i had my 12wk scan last thurs and both babies were very funny, kicking each other and doing back flips. One even looked like it was clapping its hands. Will try and post the pics from that scan after. Also had my booking scan at my local hosp yesterday, everything fine on this but she said the babies measured between 13 n 14 wks which seems sill when i know the actual day they were concieved.  I know what u mean about waiting 8 WHOLE WEEKS now for another scan, 8th march seems an age away. Although the ivf clinic didnt discharge me and said i can have a scan anytime i want (i know them quite well by now). Anyway my due date is 27th July, that will be 40 wks but told twins WILL come early. When have you been given hun? How did things go with midwife today? Hopefully better than mine last wk. Fell out with her big stlye, hope i never see her again. She told me i was silly for considering a natural birth with twins and i should be having a section.

Kitten - Hope ur not going to mad. As wiggs says there not really anyway to tell. I felt like af was going to arrive all the time. How many days post et are you? Hope u find some nice distractions.

Lyns - hope ur feeling better after your cold/flu.

Fi - how u doing sweetie. Hope ur finding a little strength again. I know how you feel with just wanting to get on with it again. After i lost my last twins in july i just wanted to get back into it again as i didnt want to feel like i was wasting time. Big   hun xx

Clarebaby - hows the injections going? Are you on stimms now? sorry forgot where you said u was up to. i Did my injections in my legs had some fab bruises.

Hi to twinks, Clom n Zuri hope ur all doing ok.

Well as i said been pretty ill but i think this is all due to carrying twins and having higher hormones ect. I wont post the pics of last scan unless u want me to as i dont want to seem insensitive to all you lovely wonderful girls. I really hope and pray that 2010 brings you all the wonder miracle that you all soooooo much deserve.
Love and    to all and of course lots of    
sara
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sarshy I am now 7 days past et and I have been ok this weierd tiggerly twinge in the same place all the time I think its pip  .

Please shoew pics I don't mind hun  

Hope you feel better


----------



## cake bake

just a quickie cause i at work.

sara, i would love to see your pic so get it on here! (i knowyou were prob worrying about upsetting me, but it won't - i delighted you are where you should be, especialy after events of last year and it keeps me focused that things will work out!!)

kitten, i had no symptoms till about day before test, apart from the awful cramps which convinced me it was over. but i did have some weird pokey twinges 7 days after ET. dig in Pip!!

hi all, chat more later from home. i doing ok - honest.

F x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, hello PUPO lady, have you been doing you 'I am Pregnant' mantra today?? I always found the shower was a good place to do it, I guess being starkers at the time I felt a bit more in tune with my body.     

Sara, sorry to hear that you've been so ill and still are    if it's any consolation the symptoms must be a comfort that those little ones are growing nice and strong. On the days that I have when I feel 'normal' I start to panic and want to feel ill again      I had a fairly energetic couple of days and thought that this is it now, back to normal, but this morning I couldn't even open my eyes, it was so strange I just could not get up. Fortunately it was my morning to do volunteer work so they're really good about things like that. We met our m/w yesterday and at first DH and I didn't think too much of her, she was all smiles with not a lot of substance about her, iyswim. Once she got into the swing of all her questions she was fine but I don't feel particularly comfortable when she answered some of my answers, felt she was a bit wishy/washy. I guess it comes from seeing so many (male) cons that get straight to the point and talk business and facts when you see them that I'm not bothered about the gentle gentle approach - let's just get on with it!!!
I'll send you a PM re the home delivery.
Oh, and I would love to see your scan piccy if no-one else minds   

Hi Cake, pleased that you seem to be having an ok day today   

Clare, how are the injections going?    

   to all, Clom, Zuri, Twinks, Lyns and everyone


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone,

Sarashy, nice to hear from you but sorry that your still not well, hope things get better as you get into second trimester.

Kitten, feel for you being on the 2WW but get that mantra going! when is your OTD?

Wiggy, believe it yes it is for real! you wait tilll your bump starts showing and then it will feel real but it is a long wait till then but that's nice knowing that you are and it still being a secret unless you want to tell everyone you meet!

Lyns, hope you're feeling better today, lots of Vitamin C for you!

Fi - think it's good you are getting on with next treatment,  

Hi to everyone else too!.

As for me, I had a good scan on Monday and am now very happily injecting my Menopur in my legs! yes, that's right I look forward to my injections (guess this makes me a bit weird!).  Just feels exciting being onto this next stage and knowing that I am getting my eggs ready for 11 days time!!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Not weird at all Clare, I used to enjoy my injections too, I suppose it made me feel that I was doing something good to make a difference to our tx.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello lady's

Claire my otd is the 28th 

can anyone put my mind at rest , you see I don't no what my limmits is for lifting I lifted a 4pinter home from the shops and worried over that .


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, 1 week down, only 1 more to go      Sorry can't help with lifting question as I'm not really sure how much things weigh. Go with what you feel comfortable with, but absolutely no straining whatsoever     

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

oh no I wouldn't I didn't strain with it its just they are not very persific are they


----------



## cake bake

kitten, i think the best thing to do with things you are unsure about is to ask yourself 'if i do this, will i blame myself if it doesn't work out/worry if it was wrong to do' if in any doubt err on side of caution. i sure you didn't lift too much.  hope you not going too mad yet!


----------



## Kitten 80

slightly


----------



## sarashy

Photos not best ever as im rubbish at taking pictures of the scans and hubby busy.
sara
x


----------



## sarashy

ok so for both these pictures the babies wouldnt sit still. so not best ever. The one that shows the most of the baby is the cheeky one that was kicking the other out the way, hence only having arms n head on that one. 
Wiggs know how u feel bout it not really feeling real yet. I finally put a pic of my scan on ** the other day which made it slightly more real and as i say below im now finding it hard to hide the fact that i am. I was only 7 1/2 stone when i got pg so didnt have much room to expand into.
Finally admitted defeat yesterday and bought some maternity clothes as im going on a course this wk and have nothing that even remotely fits me anymore. Wiggs how you doing with this?

Kitten - argh not long now hun. hope ur keeping sane and staying away from those test sticks  . As fi says if ur going to feel bad about doing it later, dont do it now. I had 2 wks off work as have quite a manual job and just sat and did pretty much nothing. even got DH to carry washing up and down stairs. After the mc in July which i blame going back to work to early for i wasnt taking any risks.

clare- good luck for scan tomorrow.dont forget to let us know how u go on.

Fi- glad ur doing well huni. Hopefully not too long and ull be back on with it again.

Hope everyone else is well.
sxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

they are beautiful hun, I have had 2 weeks off I have been doing pretty much nothing I have been for walks and done some light house work and I mean light I haven't strained myself in any way so I should be ok what will be will be.


----------



## sarashy

Good good so what days otd? Fingers crossed n   for u lots sweetie. Xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello hun its thursday whoo hoo


----------



## Wiggywoo

OMG Kitten, it's not far away now is it. I really hope that the next few days go quickly for you    Are you peeing on a stick or blood test?

Clare, how long have you been stimming for now? Have you got a scan coming up? Hope all ok  

Love the pics Sara    

Hi everyone else hope all ok


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Have a scan tomorrow to see how those follies are doing.  I feel absolutely fine, haven't noticed any side effects at all so far and even DH was brave enough to comment that I hadn't been particularly hormonal!.  He obviously did this from a safe distance just in case!.

So EC is next Monday morning, so will be still coming round this time next week.  Well exciting!.  

Hang on in there Kitten, everything crossed for you for Thursday!    

Clare


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi All

just popping on to say hello to you all, hope your all well

Kitten - everything crossed for your OTD

Clare - Goodluck for EC

Wiggy- how are you?

Hi to Zuri, sarashy and Fiona and anyone else i have missed

Sorry its a quick one, still working should of finished at 4.45pm never finish on time and always seem to be working all hours at the miinute. Although ** is usually a distraction and may get work done in half the time if i didnt keep popping on it

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks guys I will be peeing on a stick


----------



## cake bake

woo hoo kitten its getting close,  how are you feeling about things? are you going to be good and hold off on the pee sticks till thursday?               

sara, that is one (or rather 2) of the cutest things i have ever seen. that cheeky little one is just adorable - made me smile lots!

clare, good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope it goes well and that you got lots of big yummy follies.

hi wiggy, twinks (how you?), zuri and everyone else.

i saw counseller again tonight, helps for sure, got a lot of pent up anger i think but i getting there and am ok. am only mildly  

xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Had my scan and think went ok but nurse didn't sound too positive and then started back tracking, so have been left tad confused.  I had seven follies:

11.8, 10.6, 8.0, 9.4, 10.7, 13.4, 7.6

This is on day 8 of stimming, and EC was scheduled for next Monday although today she said we'd have to wait until Friday to see if it could go ahead then.

So think it's ok


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lady's 

Sorry this a me post my sort of AF has turned up most of the gel has come out which is making it look worse then it is but we have had our cry so if its a negative then at least we are prepeared and start again.


----------



## cake bake

kitten, i'm really sorry. big hugs. its all so unfair. take your time being sad and be kind to yourself and husband (but also feel free to shout too). i'm at work so can't chat, but i'll come on tonight to see how you are doing.    

claire, 7 at roughly same size is good result so far. don't be upset if it means things get put back a few days, gives them a chance to grow and mature and with all being sameish size it means it is likely that they should all reach a good maturity. i had 4 at nice size and 3 stragglers and got 5 fertilised in end from a much worse position than where you are currently at. lots of water, protein and the old hot water bottle and you'll be fine, be positive, you're doing great!


----------



## sarashy

Kitten - big big      . Hope ur ok darling. Thinking of you.

Clare - all sound good sizes for day 8 hun. cakeys advice is good. hot water bottle, milk n brazil nuts apparently.

hope all else is well
sara
xx


----------



## cake bake

kitten, just wanted to give you more hugs.      we all here for you when you need. x


----------



## Lynschez

Kitten    sorry to hear your news hun, but don't give up hope, there's plenty of stories on here from ladies who have had simliar experiences and gone on to have a BFP   

Clare, I'm with everyone else, your follies sound absolutely ideal to me!  As Cakey said, it may just mean EC being put back, but that's nothing major hun  

Sara, gorgeous pics of your beanies, I'm so chuffed (and a little jealous  )  Hope you're feeling ok    your comment about maternity clothes made me giggle - I think you're going to be needing a serious shopping spree my girl!  

Wiggs, how are you feeling hun?  You got your bump yet??  

Fi, pleased you seem to be having good days    mildly   is a fair assessment of me most of the time    Do you feel ready to try again yet or are you taking a bit of time? 

Twinkle, Zuri, and enyone else  , hope you are all well 
Lyns   x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

I will be ok you no me get back on my horse

hope your all good


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi girls,

Sorry for radio silence, I've been away for a couple of days without access to FF   

Kitten,    I'm so sorry hun     I've just caught up on the posts and was really hoping that there might still be some hope but I'm guessing that as you haven't been on in the last few days it's not good news     I'm so very sorry hun and if there's anything that I can do or help you with please do get in touch     In the mean time there's no rush, take plenty of time to rebuild with your dh   

Clare, your follies sound fab hun   
In truth the nurses/cons never know how long you will have to stimm for, especially the first time. I don't think that I have ever stimmed for the same amount of time, normally varies between 12 - 15 days for me. It is best that they keep an eye on those follies and you have EC at the right time, rather than trying to rush them, you don't want immature eggies. If they had never mentioned EC on Monday then you wouldn't have thought anything of it. I've never known when my EC is until about 2/3 days before. 
As Cakey said you are doing really well, keep up the protein, water and heated pads and I'm sure that next week you'll be enjoying all the pampering after EC. 
Let us know how you get on today      

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks Wiggy no Its not good I got BFN and taken it hard but I must go on and rebuild myself and start again later this year.

Hope you are ok


----------



## sarashy

Oh kitten I was hoping things would have changed for u to. Did u have any frosties I can't remember? Thinking of u hun, we been through a lot together what with iui aswell. Hope ur ok as can be. Make sure u do something nice n pamper urself a little. Hope dh is lookin after u. It's hard isn't it when u put so much time effort and emotion into something but I'm sure ull pick urself up dust urself of m say come on I can do this again in time. Ivf is so difficult hun don't do anything u don't want to. 
Big 's
love sair x


----------



## Clarebaby

Kitten, so sorry to hear your bad news.  Hope you are ok.          

Best wishes
Clare


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Kitten, so sorry hun      x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hey peeps 

Yes I am ok NOW but do have a few wobbles now and then but each day gets better and getting myself ready for next tx I will not give up and my friend has said if I need here eggs or tobe a surrogate she is there   I love her.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Kitten, I'm so very sorry    but it does sound like you have some wonderful friends around you at the moment which is comforting to hear. What a kind and generous offer, bless her  
It is natural to have good and bad days, and to have wobbles on the good days too so don't beat yourself up if you get a bit tearful or you're not feeling particularly talkative or socialable. Remember you have been through an awful lot and unless people have been through it themselves they can never fully understand. Take things at your own pace   
Let us know if you want to think through some question's etc for a follow-up consultation. I think that there is a list on here somewhere.
  

Hello to our other lovely ladies


----------



## Kitten 80

Was woundering that all I no is that I shall be getting a letter to discuss what they are going to do next time, which nurse said they will up the dose and it should be 4-6 months which seems far but not really I have a holiday anyway in may so I am looking forward to that.

My friend has been there everyday since the start and her mum has lost a baby so told her its like the same and I will be up and down so she is prepaired and she took me out for a girlie noone  mensioned it and we had a brilliant time.


----------



## Clarebaby

Take care of yourself Kitten, def sounds like you have some good people around you.

I am paranoid as usual! been for another scan today, was useless nurse again who had to scan me twice as the first time she managed to add all of my measurements on to the record of the lady who had been in before me!!!.  At least she got to do me again, they will be v confused when they come to look at the other lady's record next time, poor girl.

Anyway, potentially 9 follies, endo was 7.6 but should be ok by time it's needed.  BUT I have had really sore (.)(.) all weekend and that shouldn't happen whilst sniffing!.  Nurse was surprised but had no answer for me, even though I only get sore boobs when I am about to get my AF, she says as long as I'm sniffing I can't have a period. Really worried that will start bleeding really soon and then it will have failed before it's started.    

Any ideas anyone


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Clare, I'm sorry that your feeling confused, it certainly doesn't help when you have an incompetent nurse to do your scan either      I'm inclined to say that it's probably all of the hormones reacting and if you normally suffer from soreness then maybe your more susceptible to it. I'm trying to remember how my (.)(.) felt but I can't say either way with any certainty I'm afraid. I don't see how it can be a sign of your AF as you haven't ovulated yet. Is there anyone other than the nurse that you can ask.
Sorry I can't be more helpful   
Did they say when EC will be?

Kitten


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Wiggy,  

EC is Wednesday at 11.30, will be glad to get on to the next stage, had enough of worrying about this stage!

Such a worrier!    thank god for my 'IVF Companion' hypnosis CD else I would have gone mad already, 2WW might send me over the edge!


----------



## dsh

Hello everyone 

I havent posted on here before, but i used to post on the iui general chat board, Im after some advice really My dh and I have been ttc for three years and had tio abandon our 1st IUI last october as I over responded to the drug doses. We have sinced moved clinics but thats a long story  anyway, we had all of our tests at our previous clinic and they all came back normal expect dhs sperm motility is below average. Anyway at our new clinic they have re-done some baseline tests and i had an interbal scan today, the nurse seemed a bit concerned and wants me to go back for a saline scan as they think i might have a polyp or a fibroid, she said that it might just be blood and mucus but they arent sure.

Im so scared, i dint understand if I do why didnt the previous clinic pick up on this when they did my HSG and my scans for IUI?

What do you guys think, am I just over reacting. Sorry to post like this but I just really need some advice.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi dsh,

Sorry to hear that you've come away from your scan feeling worried and scared. Unfortunately I'm not able to help but didn't want to not respond. How long ago did you have your investigations and tests at your previous clinic? I'm not really sure if these things can appear or if they are always present? T
he only thing I can add is that my usual cons has never mentioned anything about fibroids to me, however if he is away his replacement has commented on a possible fibroid when he has been scanning me on a couple of occasions. This is with my satellite clinic and the clinic that actually carry out the tx have never mentioned it. I have no idea if I have a fibroid or not but it does seem that some are more thorough than others with scans.
I can completely understand that you are scared but it does seem that you are getting better care at your new clinic and that they are doing the best for you. Fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about and won't prevent you from carrying on with your next treatment. 

Clare, it must be your trigger shot tonight then? Enjoy your drug-free day tomorrow


----------



## dsh

Thanks for your reply wiggywoo,

I managed to speak to another nurse at the clinic after I had posted earlier. She basically said that they can pop up at anytime. I have to go back on day 21 so that they can give me an aqua scan, basically flooding my uterus with saline to see if the growth is attached. 

Im really worried about it as the timing hasnt been great. it has taken us three years to get to this point, i got made redundant three weeks ago, luckily i have a new job, that I start in april, but I was hoping to start our IVF before i start there as I dont fancy explaining the situation to my new employers, time off etc. And also we wanted to do the cycle in between me leaving this job and starting the new job. 
It just didnt help that the nurse who did my scan wasnt sure what it was , as she thought it maybe blood and mucus, but she couldnt tell.
We had left our previous clinic as we were treated more like a number than people and also a lack of information. I just dont want to go through the same with this clinic. 
Sorry to off load, i just feel like i have no one to turn to.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Don't worry about offloading dsh, that's what we're here for   We've all had reason to rant at some point  
I know that it's no excuse but until they've done a thorough investigation the nurse was probably reluctant to give a certain diagnosis, though it would be helpful if she could have been a bit more encouraging and supportive.
Although for an entirely different matter I have asked a question of two healthcare professionals recently only to be given a vague answer from each, all I want to know if what I have felt/experienced is normal or not, and I guess you are looking for the same. Just want to know if whatever it is is treatable and in what time frame.
I totally understand your situation regarding your new job, it's so tough with employers, trusting people and trying to fit appointments in without raising suspicion. It seems you have two full months before your new job, when were you hoping to start your cycle, do you have to wait for AF to arrive? I really hope that you manage to get started before your new job to keep stress levels down.


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, just a quick one as husband is shouting for the computer   

clare, DO NOT worry, my boobs were exact same and sore for a couple of days before EC and mine usually only get sore on run up to period. They stayed that way all through the 2WW, so get used to it and hopefully they will just stay that way for a long time. 

kitten, glad you got good friends around to look after you just now. it is really tough what you are going through and it will be wobbly. glad your girls night helped, i got one on sat night that i am really looking forward to.    

hi wiggs, lyns, sara - will chat more later, but hope you all doing well.

 to dsh, sorry you are having a rough time just now. speak to you more soon.

F xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Cake Bake you are my hero!

Thanks, so glad to hear that someone else has experienced the same.  It has made my last few days so stressful worrying about it, imagining getting to EC and them saying the eggs have all gone and me getting my AF.  So thank you thank you thank you!.  Will be able to relax now!.  They are agony already, so God knows what they will be like for next couple of weeks!.

Took trigger shot at 11.30 last night, DH brought it up to me in bed (where I'd been since 9.45!).  Have EC at 11.30 tomorrow, and there may well be nine eggs to go at.  Fingers crossed!.

Hi to Everyone else, hope all ok.

Clare


----------



## Züri

hi girls long time no speak

No chance of keeping up to date with personals but hope you are all OK

So... I am starting again very soon - pill on first day of next period which is likely this Friday then Down reg shot on 16th   I have no idea if I am ready for this or in fact i even want to do it i am just going along with it now, i mean there really never is a right time is there? funny this time round I am in a strange place where i am even panicking about it being a positive, especially after finally getting a dream job and finally earning some cash!

hmmm life is a confusing for me right now

ah well 

xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri!!    You dark horse you, I thought that you were still on a break from it all    I had read about your new job, sounds fab, but your right if we planned these things we would all have been pg years ago so we just have to go with what we're given and if it works for you (I have a good feeling btw   ) then I'm sure that everything will sort itself out. These things have a habit of getting sorted in the end. 
I met with a FF'er last week who goes to my clinic in London and we had a very long chat (in fact I think we were the first to arrive for dinner and the last to leave!) anyway, we were chatting about how some times people can come back after a break, or even have a natural bfp at a time when they aren't as emotionally involved. I'm sure we all know of instances when this has happened and I'm really hoping that this time it could be your time.
Don't worry about the worry and panicking, it never goes away whatever stage you are at!!! I worry about what I'll be worrying about in the future       

I'm doing some fact-finding on pram/pushchairs etc at the moment, I think it would be easier to choose a new car!! OMG what a mine field!! I thought that maybe I was a bit early in doing this as we don't plan on actually buying anything until we have reached the mid 20 wks, but I think it will take me that long to know what I'm talking about!

Lovely to hear from you


----------



## Züri

hey Wiggs. I thought i told everyone i was starting again in March? well it's classed as March but the pill and down regging starts in Feb. I had actually forgotten about the pill so it came as a shock when i was told start pill this Friday, in my mind i was mentally prepared for March. Anyway what will be will be, I am not really thinking about it at all this time and I am really unsure of ho i feel about the result. Strangely I am unsure if i want this, you know i ramble on all the time like this i never know what my mind really wants but this time i am feeling quite contented in my life i am sort of thinking maybe a baby is not a good idea... arghhh i dunno i am just my usual rambling confused self but I know i have toi give it a go as I am 36 in 5 months ! eek and i know deep down we want this but just wish we had another ten years before we had to panic about it all

So how many week are you now wiggs? i still can't believe its happened for you! so exciting, will you find out the flavour? hope you are a traditionalist like me and don't


----------



## Wiggywoo

You're right you did say March, but for reason I hadn't actually figured that that is next month!   I think you're right to just go with the flow as much as possible. 
I do understand how you feel, last summer we had a great time, trained for the local marathon (just the relay though) and did our trekking trip on Mont Blanc. I even bought new camping gear to use this summer!! I guess it will be a little while before it gets used now   I found that we had rediscovered our lives without tx getting in the way and I was so upset starting the pill again. Mainly due to the fact that I didn't want to have to go through it all again and though I'm a little younger than you my DH will be 40 next month so I was feeling the time pressure for him. 
I'd spent quite a lot of time with family and friends who had new babies too and my SIL was forever saying to me 'be careful what you wish for' when she had her twins both screaming at the same time!! But, having said all that I know that I will feel differently about my own, I already do, and we'll just have to see how we can fit a baby into our lives and the baby fit me and my dh into their life. I'm sure we'll find a way, no doubt with the baby winning!! Our cat has us wrapped around her little paw so goodness know what a baby will do to me    

We're just over 14 weeks at the moment and in that no-mans-land of not having regular scans and waiting ages for the next one - 16th March. I've got a midwife apt in two weeks where they will, hopefully, listen to the heartbeat so that is a comfort.  
I don't want to disappoint you but I think that we will find out what the baby is     I think that we'll keep it to ourselves as I know that it's nice for everyone else to have a surprise but I feel it will help me bond with baby, and also I am useless at thinking of boys names!! I wouldn't go to the extent of buying anything gender specific, in fact I prefer the neutral stuff. I won't be disappointed either way, I think I'd just like to know.

Did you see that Harriet had her two little ones?


----------



## Kitten 80

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo Peeps 

I am back on form as I always was see didn't take long


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Kitten, good to hear you sounding like your normal self    Hope today is at the least an ok day  

Clare, sorry I didn't send you a good luck message before EC, I hope that everything has gone well and that you're now enjoying a lovely recovery. I'm sure you've got plenty of golden eggies there waiting to meet their men   

How's everyone else, Cake, Lyns, Sara, Zuri & Twinks ??

Just back from having a lovely lunch with a good friend, was a really good catch up but am feeling bloated now, my eyes and head are just not registering when I'm full until it's too late and I'm completely stuffed


----------



## cake bake

Hi all,

Clare, hope you got a lovely collection of eggies today and are relaxing tonight, although given that you are a worrier like me I can imagine that you are probably anxious as anything to get to tomorrow morning and see how they are doing. got my fingers crossed for you    

Kitten, glad you are bouncing back again, you are really lovely and positive and i hope you don't need to wait too long to go again. in the mean time enjoy normal life for a bit.  

Hi wiggs, is good that you are eating up! are you still in a muddle over prams etc?

Zuri, thats great that you have started again, got everything crossed for you, is totally your time! know what you mean though about sometimes thinking about whether you really want this. sometimes i think i'm really happy with my life if it weren't for this nightmare of having a baby, and yes i do want one but sometimes i wonder if i am so determined because it is a challenge that i want to win!

I'm still having ups and downs, jsut feel really low a lot of the time and can't be bothered with much. it should have been my 12 week scan today so i am in a bit of a strop about that. am also feeling crap cause i have a big meeting at work tomorrow and as my boobs have not gone down yet (still at a massive DD!!) almost none of my good work shirts fit    So I'm going to just go and order some bigger size ones of the internet, hope there are still some good sales on.

F xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Cake bake   sorry your feeling low hun,I have been ok as I have been so busy at work had no time to think about it


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals  
Can't believe it's been nearly a month since my last post - eeek! sorry lovely ladies, the weeks are flying by and I'm finding it hard to keep up!  

Kitten, I'm so so sorry about your bfn. We've all been through the rollercoaster, and I'm glad you're feeling better now, but do take it easy. Have you had your follow up appt yet? Do you know why you only got 1 embryo from 6 eggs? Thinking of you xx 

Cake bake, I was so sad to read about your ms. Sending you loads of hugs and positive thoughts, I have no words of comfort or wisdom, I just hope you feel better soon. 

Claire, good luck for EC today!!!  

Wiggs, how are you doing? Glad all is going well for you and the Bump! How's the pram-shopping going? No, I didn't know Harriet had her babies - are they all ok? Do you know where the announcement is? 

Zuri... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! Wow! You are going again!?! Wishing you loads and loads and loads of luck honey. I think it is completely normal to feel the way you do too, the first time round we always feel hopeful and believe it will work, but after what you've been through last year it's understandable that you're feeling unsure about going again. I really hope this is the one for you   

How's everyone else? Sending you all lots of     

AFM, we have decided not to do IVF again this year.  We need more of a break, and I'm terrified of another bfn if I'm honest. I know I'm 37 now, but we've been through so much over the past 2-3 years, never mind the not-knowing the previous two before then... I just can't keep doing it. I'm not saying we'll NEVER do it again, but part of me wonders, what with my age and my [email protected] egg supply, there's a good chance it'll be too late by this time next year... I'm not sure if we're doing the right thing, but we're doing what's best for us right now.  We're both happy as we are, yes, we'd love a baby of course, that never goes away, but we're getting by. In fact, I think I'm finally starting to see my way out of this horrible IF haze - one of my very old friends rang last night to tell me she's expecting No2 - and I was honestly really pleased for her. Felt really happy to hear her news... usually I'm fighting the bitterness, and the sadness, and the frustration, but this time I just thought 'good for them', that's their life, and this is ours. Yes it's sad, and I can't see me going to the Christening with a spring in my step   but I'm getting there. Slowly. 

Sorry, didn't mean this to be a me-me-me post, just been thinking of you all, and wishing you all your well deserved bfps and your happy and healthy babies xxx


----------



## Züri

Clom lovely to hear from you - the stage you are at I think I am at but we sort of committed ourselves mentally to this cycle but if it doesn't work then that's it and I think we can happily move on - its a peaceful calm place isn't it after the years of torment 

xxxx

Oooh and i love your cure new pup, think we might do something similar should this not work


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Well, they managed to get 6 eggs yesterday and have just had the call to say that 5 have fertilised.  Going to wait to see what they do overnight before making the decision on whether to wait to get to Blastocyst - yikes.

EC was ok, but was quite painful last night feeling more bruised than I expected to be.  Felt quite relieved to have the eggs out of me as has been quite painful over last few days and I have been stressing about them.  Feel like they are in a safe place now!.  Kinda wish I had a surrogate to take them on for me, as my miscarriage history is making me v scared about taking them back.

Clomidia - glad you have made a decision that you are happy with and you can have a normal life again, enjoy the stress free place that normal life is!

Zuri - good luck with next treatment, you'll probably get BFP because you aren't desperate for it!

Cakey - hate all those milestones, you can't help but think about where you should be right now, really hope the next treatment works for you and youhave new milestones to look forward to.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Clom yes I do no why I had only 1 emby its 1 because drugs were not high enough and 4 out of the 6 were no yokies and 1 was not mature.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, a great haul, and a fab fertilisation rate,    Do you hear from the clinic today or tomorrow to know if you are having a regular day 2/3 transfer or waiting til blasts?
Sorry to hear that you were feeling bruised and uncomfortable afterwards   Hopefully by now it's eased off, but if not don't be afraid to call a nurse to check that you are ok. The last thing you want is for ET to be delayed because of a post EC complication -doesn't happen often though, so hope I'm not worrying you.     
Let us know how you get on, very soon you will be PUPO   

Cake    so sorry, I guess there are going to be difficult times coming up as you would have reached various milestones, I just hope that it won't be long before you can be celebrating them for real     On a slightly different subject, I'm a DD in normal life and find that Bravisimo (online) are good at underwear and clothes which are designed for larger (.)(.) but without being massive everywhere else. Though I do find that means that sometimes it draws attention to them which you may not want. Hopefully you will revert back to your normal size soon and that you won't have that extra reminder but I thought I'd mention it in case it's any help in the meantime.

Clom, lovely to hear from you hun, was just thinking of you the other day and wondering how you're getting on. Sounds as if you have made some good decisions for you which can be a relief and make every day life easier and clearer.    Loving the pics of your new pup btw  

I'll post a link to Harriet's birth announcment, I saw it on her ** the other day.

Kitten, will you be going back to have a follow-up consultation to discuss what they will do different for you next time and why they think you will have a better response with increased/different meds. Should they have stimmed you for longer to get those other eggs up to scratch or would they never have made it? 

Zuri, hope your AF is going to behave herself and not mess you around so that you can start on time. Is it this weekend?
Hope the new job goes well   when do you start?
I've booked to go and see Stereophonics next month when we are away for Dh's 40th, I thought of you because I know that you get to see loads of different bands where you are. Have you seen them before? Just wondering what to expect.

Having a few days rest from pram hunting and yesterday afternoon I actually went out    just for a coffee, nothing exciting but bearing in mind that the last few months I have been permanently camped out on the sofa not interested in seeing anyone or doing anything it was progress!! I've arranged for someone to come around to give us a quote on redecorating some of the house, I'm not sure DH will be impressed as he is more than capable of doing it himself but he works such long hours at the moment that if he did find the time to do it, it wouldn't really be fair. 

So that's me, speak soon ladies


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Quick post  - More good news, all five are doing cell and dividing nicely (mostly grade 2s too!).  So are waiting till Monday for Blast!!!

Excited now!.

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

well thats a def bfp for you this time then


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Ladies

Just after a bit of advice please-because, as always happens, i have received my protocol through when i cant call clinic to query it.... 

I have PCOS and have had 3 rounds of IUI-all negative, so we have now moved onto IVF-i dont ovulate due to PCOS. When i saw Cons a month or so ago she gave me Provera to make me have AF then on first day of bleeding from this i had to start taking Microgynon, which i guess is a little like the pill-sort of simulating a cycle so that i could start DR on day 1 of AF after taking these......

I have just received my protocol through this morning and it basically only talks of 'stimming' with Menopur and Cetrotide no mention of DR I wondered if this had happened to anyone else-or maybe i have read it wrong? I am also panicking a little now as, if this is correct, its a lot closer than we thought it was....I went to the docs last night as i have ben feeling a little rubbish lately and he said it sounds like i am depressed and this wouldnt be the best time to start any kind of fertility treatment as depression can have a very negative effect on fertility treatment     What do i do!

Thanks for your help ladies.....


----------



## cake bake

Hi girls, hope you all doing nice things this weekend. I going to go for a run and tidy some drawers etc before going out with girls tonight for dinner and drinks, very much looking forward to it. feeling a lot better now that the '12 week' milestone is past. think it was because i worked out that date from the minute i was pregnant with a view to just praying i got there to then relax. got no other milestone dates in my head apart from the big one in august but i will do everything possible to try and be up duff again by then hopefully! wiggs, ta for tip, will check out bravissmo, but i am quite shy of them so i like hiding them, even though my flatter chested friends say they would love them, but i quite petite so they do look like big hooters on me.  

Lyndsey, I can't advise on what they are doing with you, but all i can say is that you HAVE to call your clinic and have them explain everything to you until you are 100% confident and relaxed that everything is right. don't let them fob you off until you are happy, and don't feel like a pest, the only way through this is to understand. if you are confused and unconfident it will add to any negative thoughts. I really sorry that your GP said that, do you feel depressed or is it only related to the whole baby thing and ivf that is getting you down? Does your clinic have a counselling service that you can use, from what i understand most are supposed to be linked with something. Are you private or NHS? My private clinic has a service that i used after the miscarriage but she also helps you get through the ivf etc too - worth checking as i know that she also covers nhs clinics.  

Clare, you are my cycle twin!!! I had 8 or 9 follies, got 6 eggs and 5 fertilised too!! Although only 4 of mine developed well so i went with 3 day txfer as they only went to blast if 5 min were doing good. thats great news that you are going to blast, keep positive thoughts well in your head and enjoy your weekend of freedom from the 'kids'. 

Wiggs, glad you getting out and about and some normal life again. got to admit i jealous about the pram shopping, i saw a lovely one on sale in this cute baby boutique window the other weekend and it was reduced to 300 quid including matching car seat. normally i never look (as baby shops make me sad) but for once i was able to look and smile and think 'soon'. I must be getting better!

Kitten, works been my saviour too, i took that promotion that i thought i was going to have to turn down when pregnant, so thatis going well and keeping me busy. still not got my payrise from it, so looking forward to that getting back dated and having a good shopping day! Should use it for the FET but stuff it!

Clom, thanks for kind thoughts. i think its great that you are being strong about doing whats best for right now. i worry about my age too (36) but there is not a lot we can do about it unfortunately, especially since we did start trying years ago at sensible ages! there is plenty of success rates for our age so we not past it yet. sometimes i think a pup would be better!! but my cat would be too annoyed and she has been my little delight through all this, they can always make you smile - even if mine has just come in from outside and jumped on a pile of fresh laundry! aaaaaghhhhhhhh

zuri, hows life in switzerland this weekend? hope the DR is going well and having little effect on you. its great that you are sounding very calm about this cycle, long may it continue!   

F x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

I don't really no what to say lyn I have no idea.

Cake bake I have my refural though its the 12th may


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, all sounding good and encouraging, lots of luck for a smooth transfer tomorrow, it's awful having to wait those extra couple of days but it is for the best, you know you will have the best two transferred to give yourself the best chance. How many embies will you have transferred? 

Lyndsey1111, Cakey is right you must speak to your nurse or clinic tomorrow for clarification on your protocol. It's important that you understand what you are taking and why.
I always take Microgynon at the start of a new IVF cycle and you are right this is a contraceptive pill. I think that the main reason that we take it is to calm the ovaries down and also to help the clinic plan the cycle as they are able to control the start date of your AF with it. I usually take it for just over two weeks which is the minimum as I HATE taking it, it makes me feel lousy, but I know that some take it for a lot longer. Again your right in saying that Menopur is a stimming drug, but I'm not entirely sure what Cetrotide is I'm afraid   I suspect that it is a form of down regging.
In the large there are two types of IVF protocols, the long protocol and the short protocol.
The long sometimes starts with the OCP (not always though) then down regging and finally stimms are taken with a reduced dose of down reg. The trigger shot to enable ovulation follows when the clinic are happy that the follicles are at their optimum and then EC takes place 36 hours later.
The short protocol is similar but it misses out the initial down regging phase and goes straight into stimms. However, it is important that a down regging drug is taken whilst stimming as this prevents early ovulation. 
I have just done a quick google of cetrotide and it does mention that it is used to prevent premature ovulation. I suspect that you are on the short protocol and the cetrotide is your down regging drug. 
HOWEVER, please don't take my word for it, please call your clinic tomorrow to satisfy yourself, and find out roughly when to expect EC. They won't be able to give you an exact date as they won't know exactly how you will respond to the drugs and when your follies will be ready, but they should be able to give you an estimated time frame.  

I'm sorry that you haven't had any success with IUI and that you're feeling down in the dumps, certainly going through tx like this doesn't help (and I also think that the time of year is another factor to consider, I'm always miserable in the winter time.) Don't beat yourself up, you've been through a lot and are still continuing to do so. Sometimes there's never a good time to start tx because the whole reason why we're having to do it doesn't exactly make us jump with joy. But only you know if the time is right for you.    

Cakey, your run and drawer tidying sounds very therapeutic, sometimes it just what we need a good old pounding on the pavements following by some organising, you sound like my type of person   

Hi everyone else, better go as I really want to go for a walk this afternoon and I think that DH is close to nodding off on the sofa if I don't kick his   into action    I'm such a lovely wife


----------



## cake bake

ugggh, lots of white wine is not big and not clever........I got a hangover! But it was fun getting it!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, I'm so sorry for being a rubbish FFer just recently    Just been feeling a bit down about everything after the brush off I got from the Dr about endo, then my mum's been ill and i've been soooo busy at work - anyway, excuses, I'm back and promise to try and do better  

Cakey, I too have a white wine hangover today, must have been the weekend for it    Pleased to see that you're feeling better about things, the drawer tidying sounds a good form of therapy too  

Kitten, pleased you already have your referral, gives you something to aim towards doesn't it? Hope you're taking a bit of time to pamper you until then  

Wiggs, pram shopping sounds fab, hopefully the rest of us will be coming to you for advice soon    How is the bump? Growing well I hope!

Sara, how are you doing hun?  Are those twins growing nicely 

Claire, sounds like everything is going great for you, lots of luck for ET tomorrow   

Lyndsey, I'm really sorry I can't help much, but I agree with the rest of the girls that you really need to get in touch with your clinic tomo to get sorted, hope you get some answers  

Clom, sounds like you've made a really good decision for you, I rally hope things work out as you planned   

Well, as for me I'm just waiting for the 25th to roll around so I can go armed with my ever-growing list of questions    

Lyns x x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello oh yes lots of pampering Lyns my hubby is taking me out this weekend to nando's my favorote and I will pamper my self on holiday and on my birthday


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all, hope your all well.

Just a quick pop on to see how your all doing. Sorry i havnt been on much lately work is abit mad at the moment, trying to get my caseload at work down to a reasonable amount, although when i do they seem to give me more aaarrrggghhh

Speak soon i hope

Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone,

I'm PUPO!!!! yeehah!!

Transfer was yesterday, out of the five that fertilised and were doing really well up to Saturday (after Wednesday collection) we got just one blast (scary!), there is one more egg still developing but very slowly so don't know yet whether we will be able to freeze it.  So just one embie on board and hoping that it is enough.  Else we will probably have to do the whole thing again, but hey hasn't been that bad and I haven't had side effects from any of the drugs so would def do it again.  Though would be way more worried about waiting for blasts.

Lyns - sorry you're down, sounds like you've got a lot on your plate.  

Cakey - Bravissimo are fab, I used to work there and the philosophy is about making you feel comfortable about them and not wanting to hide them, by getting a proper fitting and wearing something that suits your shape you automatically feel more confident.  They even do clothes that are designed to fit big boobed women - tailored shirts, etc.  They have loads of shops now, so hopefully there's one near you where you can get a fitting.

Hi to everyone else, hope all ok.

Clare xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, congrats on being PUPO       You're almost one week down, one week to go - yay!! 
Going to blast is basically a survivial of the fittest for the embies so that the embryologists know that they are transferring the best embie(s). Each time we have gone to day 5 we have never had full blasts, each time it has been a morula (stage before blast) and an early blast and we got lucky last time so I hope it's the same for you   
Unfortunately some don't make it to day 5, but I really don't think that they would have made it if they were transferred and the fact that your little embie has made it this far is really encouraging. Just keep thinking positive and believing   

I'm a massive fan of bravissimo but we don't have a shop over here, so I went to get measured yesterday and will now order some new bra's online    The colours and designs are so lovely, whereas over here all they can offer me is frumpy old lady bra's  

Hi Twinks


----------



## Züri

Wiggywoo said:


> Zuri, hope your AF is going to behave herself and not mess you around so that you can start on time. Is it this weekend?
> Hope the new job goes well  when do you start?
> I've booked to go and see Stereophonics next month when we are away for Dh's 40th, I thought of you because I know that you get to see loads of different bands where you are. Have you seen them before? Just wondering what to expect.


well I started the pill on thursday last week and go for my down reg injection on the 16th so it's all go.

Funny I am off to see Stereophonics tonight - what a coincidence eh? 

Hello everyone sorry I am rubbish with personals these days 

x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hey Wiggy,

Yes, it's great that already well into 2WW.  You probably know this, what day is the first day when you are talking about transfers? My EC was last Wednesday so does that count as day 1 or is that day 0, so was yesterday day 5 or 6??

My blast was a 2BB, think that's quite good   but not perfect.

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sounds fab Clare, mine have never been developed enough for grading, with the exception of one which was so [email protected] that they thought it was better to put in a less developed embie, the morula, with the hope it would continue rather than a badly graded one which they thought was likely to come to nothing. (I think that it was something like a 5DD but I maybe wrong.)
My clinic count EC as day 0 with the following day, day 1. Therefore your transfer would have been on day 5. Take it easy, I think that implantation can take place anytime from day 6 - 11       

Ha ha, what a coincidence eh Zuri, you'll have to let me know what they're like. Have fun


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone, hope you're all well  

Claire, congrats on being PUPO!!  It only takes one and if that little one made it to blast then it sounds like you're well on your way    

Kitten, I love Nando's too - enjoy!!!

Hope all you other lovely ladies are good   

Lyns x x


----------



## cake bake

woohoo clare, congrats on being PUPO, will be keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you. a blast has a really good success rate so its fab you got one on board, and at least you won't then have the worry of twins when you get that *** (not saying it as i not wanting to jinx you)!

hi lyns, good to hear from you even if you feeling a bit down. are you going to push for the endo to be investigated on the 25th? i have recovered from my hangover, was a 2 day one as i no spring chicken. think thats me got the getting drunk thing over with and i'm going to try and be healthier in prep for next cycle.

will defo check out bravissimo, part of me is reluctant to spend though in hope they go down again. but then again its not long till next cycle hopefully and then the drugs etc will just pump them up again!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Clare PUPO  , hope I get blast next time  

Cakebake I got told you could still get twins becase they hatch after blast  

Everyone ok, I am bored as work has gone quiert


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone, 

Kitten hope work picks up, is it your online business or other work?

Zuri, how were the 'Phonics then??


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi hope you are all well.

Just popping onto say EC is friday at 9.30am

Twinkle


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Just wanted to say thank you to Cake Bake and Wiggywoo for your replies. I did call the clinic and they said i dont need to DR as i dont have cycles (so nothing to stop!) Cetrotide is a DR drug which will be taken alongside the Menopur. I also feel a lot better in myself and now have the attitude what will be will be, i am trying to keep as calm and stress free as possible!

Thank you ladies, wishing every one of you all the luck and   in the world.

Lyndsey


----------



## Wiggywoo

Lyndsey, you're more than welcome   By all means stay on here and keep us up-to-date with where you are at. Wishing you all the best   

Twinks, WHAT     did I completely miss something, err, like d/r'ing and stimming    I'm so sorry I didn't realise that you were cycling again. I hope that all goes well this time and that they will consult you as to whether you need ICSI/IVF, though after last time I can't imagine that they wouldn't.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Wiggy

I mentioned when i started dr but have been a bit quite about stims - ive had 13 days of stims thought EC would of been today but they decided to reduce what would of been my last dose on monday into half the amount so injected 150 gonal f monday and tuesday and back this morning for scan - i have around 15 on each side so do the trigger shot at 9.30pm tonight. Dont know about you ladies but when im sat waiting for scan always have a nosey through my notes and it does state *See Notes Re ICSI* so we'll wait and see what is said after ec. They was cheeky enough to send me an invoice so they got a 8am call telling them 'I dont think so' receptionist said oh yes i can see from your notes your not paying but no-one passed it on. 

feeling rather nervous now i know the day

Thanks Cakebake for keeping my going through pm this last 2 weeks
Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

So, totally feel like I am about to get AF.  Have had cramping all night and have that familiar dull ache in my back this morning.  Today is day 10 (since EC) so I guess it could be implantation cramps but feels just like AF.

Do progesterone tablets keep AF away until you stop taking them or will it come anyway?  I normally have a really short cycle so 10 days after ovulating would make it the right time for AF for me.

Can anyone remember how early on they felt AF pains that actually turned out not to be?

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

Doh! today is 8 days since EC not 10!


----------



## sarashy

Hey clare,
I had pain all through my 2ww. Dont know if this was because i had very pain egg collection or it was my twinnies bedding in. Dont give up faith till the   shows her face.

Hi everyone else hope ur all doing well sorry been a rubbish ff er  resently still being really ill which is not good when im trying to work full time.

promise ill catch up again soon.
sara
x


----------



## Züri

wow Twinks! that passed me by too! i didn't realise you were so far in to your cycle! but know what you mean re keeping quiet, I know this time round I will be a lot less vocal - I have my down reg shot on Tuesday and it all feels a bit like a blur that we're doing it again! anyway lots of luck! and wow 15 on each side! keeping all crossed for you

Wiggs they were great, we were right at the front with oodles of space (swiss gigs are ace - small venues and easy to get to the front) anyway their encore was fab lots of old stiff but not listened to their new stuff and to be honest its the old stuff I went for, they were awesome back in the day and am glad i got to see them at V99 at the height of their success

when do you go? and where?

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

Wiggs you ok my love, my online buisness is slow but we do sell when we do stalls, my day job is slow 1 day then fast the next.

Twinks wow so your nearly ready   you get loads of eggys  

Sarshy hope you feel better.

Zuri I hon


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sorry for not having picked up on your d/r'ing when you mentioned it Twinks    and I can understand keeping a low profile too    But 15 on each side is sounding good, you must be feeling a bit sore by now though     Good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes smoothly for you   

Clare, easier said than done but try not to fret over any symptoms or non-symptoms, everyone is different    My progesterone has always kept AF at bay and it usually started a couple of days after I stopped them, not sure if that is the case for everyone though. Hopefully you'll body will be producing it's own progesterone to keep AF at bay very soon        

Zuri, I can't wait, we're going to see them in March in Manchester, we're up in the gods as I wasn't sure that I would be able to stand all night, so not sure how much of a view we will get but will be awesome just to hear them and take in the atmosphere. 

Sara,    hope it passes soon and you start to feel more human again, we're supposed to be glowing in the 2nd tri aren't we     I wish!!!  

Hi Cake, Lyns, Clom and Lyndsey


----------



## Twinkle2008

Wiggy - its ok dont worry, the dr drug was giving me major headaches so was trying to stay focused on other things so it didnt get me down to much, which was the point i thought sod it and booked a week away for me and DH at end of march in a log cabin in yorkshire, just the 2 of us. 
To be honest i am feeling sore and tender these last few days and feeling fat, worked from home most of today so i could slump on the settee in my jogging bottoms for comfort, hoping that my late afternoon appointment cancelled but no such luck   Hoping to get a good number tomorrow as the sizes yesterday were measuring between 1.4 and 2.2cm and the like them to be at 1.8cm so hoping since yesterday the smaller ones have caught up, although not sure what the larger ones will be now   

Thanks for all your comments and thoughts, ill try and log on tomorrow and let you know what its gone

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Twinks wishing you lots of luck today xxx

Wiggs the mates i went with on Tuesday night are also going to the Manchester gig too (he's a bit of a fan  ) but he wanted to see them in Zurich too as we get the small intimate venues here and he knows Manchester will be huge

Hi everyone else

Clare hope your 2WW is not driving you too mad

Kitten what is your online business?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri its a alternative fashion buisness.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Afternoon all just a quick pop on as really sore and uncomfortable at the minute, we had to stay in longer as they was concerned with the amount of pain i was in, i had heavy sedation and apparently i was complaining about the pain before i even woke up, woke up in tears as the pain was so intense. But hopefully on a good note they collected 30 eggs - so now the hard part starts, the waiting until the phone call tomorrow morning to tell us how many have fertilised and when ET will be either Monday or Wednesday if they take them to blasts. 

Speak to you all soon

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

f***in hell Twinks 30 eggs!! my god, well done

can you share please! 

When you say sedated are you awake through the EC? i was put right under like a GE for mine, it sounds odd that you were in pain during it but were sedated and you were unaware? sounds weird and scary, hope you're not in pain now! i assume having 30 eggs might be a factor to why you had pain, what dose were you stimming with and what were you stimming with? you should hopefully get plenty of frosties from that crop

x


----------



## Clarebaby

Wow Twinkle, 

30 eggs, that's amazing, hope you aren't in too much pain now.  I was sore for a couple of days and I only had 6 eggs, I was totally unaware of the process under GE too.

Fingers crossed for fertilisation and having enough to get some to blast and have lots for freezing!.

Will be nervous for you waiting to hear the news tomorrow morning.

Now put your feet up!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Zuri and Clare

It was heavy sedation so i was in a deep sleep, cant remember anythin until the pain when i started to wake, they gave me some strong pain relief so starting to feel better, just on settee trying to get some work done although not much of that happening. 

Been adviced to drink as much water as possible as appantely my ovaries are very dehydrated and they wont do ET if im unwell, (they say my health comes before a positive pregnancy) 

Zuri - i stimmed for 11 days on 300 gonal F then 2 days on 150 gonal F

Ill keep you all posted

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Wow twinks thats amazing amount hope they all fertalise then you will be a mother to 30 babys  , keep your feet up hon.

I was on 225 gonal f 4 days then 150 2 days thenback up to 225 4 days


----------



## Wiggywoo

Blimey Twinks     30 eggs and you're online by lunchtime, not sure which I'm most impressed with    What a fantastic haul, everything crossed for lots of action in the lab tonight and a good phone call tomorrow     I think that with all of those eggs I think that ladies can be at risk of OHSS (or something like that) hence the need to drink plenty of water to flush out all of those follies. I can see their point about health before pg but I'm pretty sure I'd be saying to hell with me, I just want to be pg!! 

I was on 300 gonal f for 12 - 14 days and collected between 7 & 14 eggs on that dose, just goes to show how we even differ ourselves each month doesn't it let alone the differences with other people......


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Wiggy - were only about 30 minutes car ride from the hospital so not far to travel. i thought the same about my health dont care as long as i get pregnant, sat trying to drink loads but to be honest ive never been one for drinking large amounts, can easily go all day without having a drink. At least my bathroom is downstairs so dont have to keep walking up and down stairs. 

      that most of them fertilize and we have some luck

Twinkle


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, sorry i not been around most of week.

am still grinning at the thought of 30 eggs!!! is that a record on here            for a great fertilisation rate. good effort twinkle30 (your name is now changed!), get lots of water down you as you need to be in good shape for ET and enjoy your few days of freedom. i loved the days between EC and ET, apart from the nerves that all was going ok in the lab, it was lovely to know that you were completely removed from the process for a little while.

clare, my lovely, can you remember back to my 2WW? I was in tears convinced AF was on way, i couldn't believe how sore the cramps were. It is IMPOSSIBLE to tell, they could be from increased blood flow to the area or it could be AF - no way of knowing i'm afraid,  my clinic told me to take some paracetomal so that i wouldn't feel the cramps and it would help me stop worrying so much, easier said than done i know, hang in there sweetie, its tough but you'll be fine.    How are they today?

Hi to all, sorry for short post, am late home and am desperate for my bed.

F xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Just had the phone call ladies out of 30 eggs collected 28 was mature and were injected, 14 have fertilised, but because they have collected 30 and now saying im at risk of OHSS they have refused to do ET and are going to freeze the strong ones tomorrow and take the rest on to see if they make blasts. They want me to have 3 bleeds before i can have transfer. Although i have told them i feel much better today they still wont to do. Ive demanded that the doctor call as im not happy feel like there throwing everything they can at me at the minute. 

At the end of the day there the ones that prescribed 300 gonal (i ahd 14 collected on 225) 

Ill update if the doctor calls, feeling really         

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

oh Twinks this is s annoying! they should have been reducing your stims way earlier when they saw so many follicles. My Dr here is sooooo careful about OHSS and stims deliberately low to reduce any risk, i do think far too many clinics are a bit reckless with getting too many eggs and then this happens! 

I am so annoyed and upset for you because I really can understand the frustration of maybe having to wait another 3 months before having the transferred back

But if it's any consolation it happened to a friend of mine in Oz, she had to wait 3 months after OHSS and she is now pregnant - it's just the waiting that's unfair now

x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Zuri but there isn't a maybe of having to wait 3 months thats a definite my clininc dont believe in any further treatment withn 3 months of each cycle. 

What annoyes me is that they have taken the decision themselves without speaking to me and asking how im feeling. each month is like a lifetime let alone 3 months and then there the fact the Frozen transfer the sucuss isnt as high as fresh

  feel like everything is getting in my way

Twinkle


----------



## cake bake

oh twinks, i can imagine how frustrated you are! one one hand its brilliant you have got a good stash fertilised and should go on to have a good stock of frosties - one of them (or more!) will be your baby! on the other hand i agree with zuri that they shoudl have been more proactive on controlling your stims and they shoudl have prepared you earlier for the possibility of OHSS and a delay. is it a 3 month wait between treatments no matter what? or just for OHSS? it should ba based on how you recover! get on at them twinks, and if the reason is just policy, fight!!  so annoyed and frustrated for you.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Fiona

Just got off the phone with the consultant as demanded he call, 3 months is standed for any reason failed treatment, ohss etc, they say its so your body can get to normal and recover from procedures and drugs. He is now saying that over the next week i could become really poorly and seriously ill so much so that i had to ask what to look out for. if thats the case shouldnt they be monitoring me!!!! he said my estrogen level is 22 thousand (but didnt say what he would like it to of been) 

just feel like im only on earth to be caused heartache and pain

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Twinks I am so sorry honey feel really angry at your clinic, another f**k up!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

whats going on here Twinks so sorry hon  

Its not been a very good few days on ff


----------



## Clarebaby

Twinks,

So very sorry, they don't understand how long three months is when you are in the process, and you have every right to feel v p***ed off.  Don't know what else to say really, other than at least you have a great crop of frosties to go at.

Know it feels like the end of the world right now.

Try to look after yourself, and get those fluids down you.

              

Clare


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks ladies

Ive took DH to work then took my temper and frustration out on cleaning the house, so now have a lovely clean house 

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

I always take it out on house work and then every thing shines


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh Twinks, that is just so bl00dy unfair     I can understand you feeling frustrated and wound up, I know I would be. As soon as they collected 30 eggs yesterday they should have given you information about what to look out for with potential OHSS. 
AND, why oh why did they prescribe so much Gonal when you had such a good, healthy, response last time? When will that clinic ever learn    
I'm feeling you're (and everyone else's p'd offness, if that's a word) and can't hlep but feel that they've been irresponsible - again.    
Arghhhhh so angry with them, I suppose the only thing for it is to make sure that you are in the best possible health so that as soon as you get the green light for ET you can do so straight away.
I gather that a pg can make OHSS even worse and that's probably why they are worried about doing the transfer even if you're not showing any signs of it at the moment - doesn't help matters though I know    

On the plus side you have some fab sounding embies there     Oh and you have a sparkling house, wish I could say the same for mine   

Hi everyone, fffffffffreezing today


----------



## Twinkle2008

Morning all hope your all having a lovely Valentines Day.

Nurture just called they have frozen 5, (3x Grade 2 and 2x Grade 2/3). she is taking the others through till wednesday to see if any make blasts stage but doesnt hold much hope out. 

On a brighter note me and DH are having a lovely day together he is actually off work today as he works most weekends, so were having a nice meal together and even may get the drink out, (not sure if thats a good thing dont usually drink)

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello Lady's 

I had a loverly meal and a movie with Dh.

Hope you all had a lovely day 

How are you all


----------



## Clarebaby

Ok, so now really panicking. Have just been to the loo and I have started to bleed.  I am day 12 post EC so is surely to late for implantation (ET one week ago today).  Guess this could be start of AF and progesterone has not done the job.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare     how awful and what a worry for you   it doesn't mean that it is the end and lots of people have bleeding throughout pg. Did you notice what colour the bleed was, did it look like old blood? Maybe call your clinic, they may suggest to increase your progesterone?


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Wiggy,

Looks to much like AF to be implantation but will see how it goes though, not test date till Friday so not writing it off just yet as have just read about someone else who had bleeding before and went on to get BFP.

Hanging on in there.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps

Clare don't give up easy said then done as thats what people were saying to me but there are a lot of women that bleed and get BFP   GOOD LUCK HON.


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks,

Good news is that bleeding seems to have stopped, was literally a 'one toilet visit wonder' (sorry TMI!).  Rang clinic and they said to try not to worry.

I hate this 2WW, with IUI I always knew within a week that it had failed, it's a killer not having your normal symptoms to rely on.

Test date Friday but don't think I will be able to stay away from the pee sticks till then.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, step away from the pee sticks     it is difficult but you won't believe the result anyway!


----------



## Kitten 80

I have had enough next time I will be pg   and I will not take a NOT PREGNANT fo an answer


----------



## Wiggywoo

Good for you Kitten, you go girl    

Clare, forgot to say that I'm pleased the bleed has stopped, fingers crossed that's all the red stuff you will be seeing for a very long time       

Twinks, how are you doing?


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Wiggy

Feeling pretty rubbish at the minute not physically just mentally apart from an occasional stomach i doing fine, just feel really low about it all at the minute and cant help feeling it'll never happen. I'm at the office all day tomorrow and know my boss will politely ask how things are going to which ill more than likely break down again. And to top it off I'm seeing a learner on Wednesday that is 20 weeks pregnant at the age of 17 with nowhere to live and no money, just life can be so unfair. 

Clare - glad the bleed as stopped 

Hope your all well


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ahh Twinks, it's such a tough time for you    it must feel like one thing after another at the moment. You deserve a turn around and I'm sure that it's not too far away. I know it must be difficult to keep positive at the moment so I'll do it for you until you feel a bit better. Hopefully the next few weeks will pass by quickly and you will soon begin to look forward to being reunited with your embies   
It doesn't sound as though your case load at work helps matters though, these 17 yr olds just don't realise how precious the life that they have created is       I guess it's a case of plastering on that brave face that we've all learned to adopt and wait til you're home to be yourself. It is ok to shed a few    but I suppose that depends on the relationship you have with your boss. Remember, you are human, you have been through A LOT, and you're not exactly getting away from it at work either so it's perfectly natural to feel as you do


----------



## cake bake

girls sorry i been rubbish at getting on here. will catch ups oon but just wanted to send lots of hugs to twinkle and clare just now....                                  

and lots to the rest of us too, as we all need them. x


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, sorry not been on, had internet problems   

Claire, pleased the bleeding has stopped hun,   all will be good on Friday and the best of luck staying away from the pee sticks  

Twinks, so sorry to read what's been going on with you, I can't begin to imagine how frustrating it all is for you    we'll all be   that when you and your embies are reunited it will result in a BFP  

Kitten, I love your PMA, I'm going to follow, I will not accept that I will not get pregnant next time round  

Cakey, how you doing hun? Have you started planning next tx or still taking time out?  

Wiggs, how's that bump of your's doing?  Is everything sinking in now  

Sara, haven't heard from you for a while hun, hope you and the twinnies are doing good  

Hi Zuri, hope things are good with you at the moment hun  

I'm just sitting out waiting for my appointment now.  Had niece and nephew to stay over the weekend, both 5yrs old - hard work or what, but great fun!

Lyns


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening all hope your all well

Sorry not get long DH is just about to dish dinner out although i have no appetite to eat at the minute, just wanted to say a nurse at the clinic called this afternoon the consultant wants to see us at 11am in the morning (apparently between his appointments) 

Not sure what for she couldn't say, ill update tomorrow

Twinkle


----------



## Lynschez

Twink, hope all goes well tomo, hopefully you'll at least be in line for an apology for the way they've treated you


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinks, hope your meeting with the cons goes well today    Hopefully they have something positive to say   

Back later, better get my @rse into action


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Yes Wiggs how is the bump  

Twink hope all go's well today hon  

Hi Lyns hon how are you today 

I am full of beans the sun is shining and the weather is not hot but plesent


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi all just a quick post to update you as I'm suppose to be working

Had the meeting with the consultant who was 20 minutes late   and basically don't know anymore than we already did, he just said that he made the decision as he didn't want to make me ill and be in hospital for 2-3 weeks and that it is a very hard decision to make. (DH said that what he gets his huge salary for  ) 

Anyway he apologised for making the decision without prior talking to me and that he should of consulted me before but still thinks he made the right one. He did seem very concerned about my health and was asking lots of questions about if i had any symptoms. He wanted a nurse to take some blood to check levels of different things, to which i said i didn't mind but didn't have time to hang around for a nurse, so he did it himself. Both me and DH could tell he hadn't done it for a while as he fiddle with the needles. All the nurse struggle to get blood from me and so did he but he managed to get 3 lots that he needed and at the minute i have no bruising so i am impressed with that. 

He as been that if we want we can have transfer on second period  

Speak soon 

Twinkle x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Twinks, great news that you can have ET on your second AF rather than third   It sounds to me as if they took your comments about going to the papers seriously last time and they're being careful not to upset you again - which is only right    Hope you're feeling ok about things, each day that passes is a day closer to having your embies back      

Clare, hope everything is ok and that you're staying away to keep your mind off things, the last few days are the worse aren't they    . Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks    

Hi everyone else, Lyns, Cake, Sara, Zuri, Clom    

Had my midwife apt this morning, this m/w was sooo much better than the one at my last apt. She was so reassuring and I felt really confident and relaxed with her. We listened to the heartbeat which was fab, and she has booked me in again for 18 wks. I have asked for some extra reassurance apts which she said wasn't a problem, any time I have any concerns whatsoever to just call or pop up. Hope she doesn't regret saying that to me       DH said they'll be giving me my own parking space I'll be there so often!! Seriously though feeling so much happier and relaxed now.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello peeps 

Wiggs thats great news that everything is ok and the sound of heart beats is like a lullerby   I bet 

Twinks thats good about ET I feel like its dragging to my appoint ment hope they can say I can start asap like they did befoure


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Twinks, it's been so hard on you, but at least you got an explanation and now only two months to wait which is much better.    

The last few days of this 2WW have been truly horrid, am a bag of nerves and have constant butterflies and feel sick.  Have managed to stay away from pee sticks but will probably end up testing at about 6am in the morning as don't seem to be able to sleep past then.  DH is going to wait to go into work until we have done it, so at least I won't be alone.  We are planning on going away for the weekend if it is bad news, don't think I could face being at home moping about.  Thanks for getting me this far though everybody, your support has been invaluable.

So about 13 hours till I know the result!!!              

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Your going to get A BFP Ifeel it


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Kitten, keep those positive thoughts coming!


----------



## sarashy

Hey ladies sorry not been on comps broke n dh not off till wknd to fix it. It's really hard to do this on an iPod. I'm off work next wk so promise I'll be on n try n catch up proper with where u guys r at. 
Just wanted to say fingers crossed to clare for tomos. Lots of   coming ur way huni. 
Sara x


----------



## Lynschez

Hey everyone,

Clare, lots of luck   ,    &    for tomorrow, BFP coming your way hun I can feel it  

Kitten, I'm doing ok thank petal, hope you are too.  Just counting the days til my follow up next week, whatever we do it's a constant waiting game isn't it? 

Wiggs, brilliant news about the scan, I bet it was just amazing to hear the heartbeat  

Twink, good news about the earlier transfer,   it all works out for you.

Sara, Zuri, Cakey, Clom   hope you're all doing ok


----------



## cake bake

hi all,

clare, i'm so nervous for you, i remember how awful that last sleep is, but its all going to be fine               i got a good feeling for you and will be praying hard tonight that you see that magic line or word tomorrow.              

wiggs, thats great that you are feeling more reassured. can make such a difference when you get a nice nurse/midwife that understands that we are not normal   and need that extra bit of care!

hey, Lyns, thats great that is not long to your follow up. how you feeling about it all and going again? I want to but don't want to?  how about you kitten, although with your fab positivity i know you'll be raring to go again!

hi sara, glad you doing good and look forward to catching up with you next week. 

Twinks, hows you today? i know its not turned out the way you want just now, but i hope you can stay positive and enjoy your freedom before the next step. we will get there - i know we will.  

i'm doing really well just now even if i am getting really annoyed that i have no idea whats happening with my body, am absolutely clueless as to where i am on my cycle if i am even having one. its been 6 weeks since that horrible day and it is amazing how time heals, i still have crap moments and get frustrated but i am determined to be positive - got no choice. although i am nervous about going in to the FET, does anyone have opinions or thoughts on natural vs medicated? its such a long shot with one frostie though so i not getting hopes up about that cycle.

love and hugs to you all, f xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Fi, you totally hit the nail on the head, I want to but don't want to    Going to push for them to investigate endo first tho before proceeding to another tx, think I need to know one way or another so that I can give next go everything.

I can't comment about medicated v natural FET, sorry, but I'm sure whatever you decide will be for the best and   that it comes through for you, all it takes is one hun  

Lyns x


----------



## Clarebaby

BFN for me girls, can't believe it's going to change by tomorrow, having my first drink of the year.  Me and DH have shed loads of  

but we have had many dissappointments along this v long road and know we will be ok. Just hate seeing my fantastic bloke cry.

Love you all

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

That's the drink talking.  This is the biggest cross for anyone to bear.


----------



## Clarebaby

OH MY GOD!!!!!

Scrap the above, tested again today and it's  

Have done 3 tests and they all say the same.  Needless to say feel like    for getting it wrong last night and shedding all those tears (and drinking all that wine - oh no!).

BUT


----------



## Kitten 80

OMG indeed thats like the 7th thing I have predicted in a month starting to freek out.

Congrats by the way   see never underestamate my power   and   for testing early there is a reason why they say don't test till the day you no


----------



## Züri

Clare fantastic news, wow just goes to show re testing to early! great news

Twinks lots of hugs for you xx

hi everyone x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Zuri hows you


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, so pleased for you hun      As I was reading your messages from last night I did wonder whether you're first test had been with your first, early morning pee. At this stage it does make a difference, as you now know!!! Are you getting in touch with your clinic, do they do bloods?

Hi everyone else, supposed to be working so better get my   back to it


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals  

Flying visit as usual    Just wanted to say big congrats to Clare - wow, what a rollercoaster you've been on!  

Twinks, been reading your story and I'm so so sorry that you've had to cancel your ET - I am sending big hugs to you and your dh  
And no, you're not the only one who gets sh1t thrown at them, but I know it certainly does feel like it at times. I am really hoping and praying this is the one for you... the weeks will fly by til ET - you will get there    

Zuri, been thinking of you - how are you getting on with d-r? Or are you stimming yet? 

Wiggs, Lyns, C-Bake, Kitten, and everyone else, big hello from me, been thinking of you all and sending  

I do keep popping on here to read your updates, but I'm never sure whether to post or not, as we're not doing IVF again. Or IUIs. Or anything else. So I'm kind of in limbo, just plodding along, hoping and praying for that miracle


----------



## cake bake

clare, if ever there was a story to persuade us not to test early - its yours!   I am so over the moon for you and your husband, its brilliant news. Don't beat yourself up for the wine last night, will have done no harm i'm sure and probably at least helped you sleep last  night! Enjoy every little moment now and I  hope you stay on here to keep us company, and to remind us of what not to do when we get near test date    

Hows everyone else doing, lovely to hear from Clom and I for one hope you stick around to say hi sometimes - we are all in this together and it helps, even if we not in treatment just now. I feeling all emotional - must be clares news!   xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clom good to here from you hon, you no you can just chat to us weather your in treatment or not


----------



## Lynschez

Claire, Congrats hun, well done you!   

Hi Clom, feel free to post here as long as you like hun  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a fab weekend  

Lyns


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All and many thanks for all the congrats!

BFP hasn't quite sunk in yet particularly after Thursday night's disaster with my early test.  Trying not to worry about next few weeks, but after four miscarriages it's hard to be that confident.  At least I know that I am doing all in my power to keep this little one safe.

Don't do bloods at our clinic so am just waiting for scan now on 5th March, I will be so scared.

Anyway, best wishes to all and thanks again for your support.

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, how are you doing    Are you still POAS?? I don't think that I stopped for about a week, much to my DH's annoyance at the cost of them!! (I don't want to encourage you of course     ) I don't think that a few drinks the other night would make any difference, I know of a few people that got pg naturally and were drinking as they didn't know. It happens, you'll be fine.

Cakey, I forgot to say about your FET. I was due to have one this time last year, mine was with my natural cycle just with the trigger shot so that the exact timing of ovulation was known. I think that it depends how regular your cycle is, if your's isn't back to normal then they may want to do it with meds? A friend at a different clinic to mine had an FET but her's was medicated, she wasn't given the choice so I guess it depends on your clinic too. (My friends was a success btw   )

Always lovely to hear from you Clom


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Wiggy,

No, am staying away from the sticks in case it says something different!.  Will test again before going to my scan on the 5th in case I need to get ready for bad news.

Does anyone know how accurate the tests are that tell you how many weeks you are, not sure if I'm brave enough to use these every week to see if levels have gone up?

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

Just answered my own question - the max that test tells you is 'more than 3 weeks'.

Never mind.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, tbh I don't think that the CB digital ones are that accurate after the first week. I have read on here (quite a few months ago mind) of some that should have been quite far on were still saying 1 - 2 weeks, yet everything was fine. The company don't publish anywhere what the hcg levels that they test for are which is annoying! Gotta DH is hasseling me for the laptop


----------



## Clomidia

Thanks gals   

Had a little cry over the weekend, felt so stupid. We were clearing the wardrobe out of our spare room and I got all emotional as it should have been our "baby"s room, and now it's an office.    
DH and I were talking about it and I felt such a wally for    but it seems like it never goes away, does it, this pain that we carry around? (unless you get a bfp I'm guessing!)


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh Clomidia,

Feel so so sad having read your last post  

Hoping Wiggy will see your message because she always knows the right thing to say.  All I can say is that my heart goes out to you, and I certainly don't think you were a wally for  

Hoping the pain does get easier for you as time goes by, whatever you decide to do.  Maybe it's time to start having some fun and enjoying life again.

          

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Clom   I don't no what to say wheres Wiggs   she will no.


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies. Still no comp dh didn't have time to fix it at wknd so still on the old iPhone. 
Clom - darlin don't feel silly and I don't think the pain ever does go away. Today is the day my last twin would have been due and I've hada little cry, even though I have two new bundles of joy on they way. All we can hope is that time heals and things get easier. But what ever you do don't feel silly for being upset. It's all emotion we need to deal with. Big hugs Hun x

hope to be bk proper soon 
sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sarshy 

How do you feel hon  

Clom I cry every year since my lose and that was 12 year ago


----------



## sarashy

Hey kitten not to bad. Full of a cold n can't have anything n as I say the twins would have been due today but I'm doing my best not to think about it and to concentrate on the two beanies growing, n my god are they growing defo no hiding I'm pg anymore. Although scrubs from work high a multitude of sins, which is good as I'm still having to look after miscarriages which I don't think is really fair on them but what my boss says goes! Ms is sort of going now, sick bout three times a wk instead of three times a day. How r u doing Hun? Ur waiting for ur follow up ap aren't u? What's ur plan after that? X


----------



## Kitten 80

another go at ICSI because 95% of the first go don't work so 2nd time lucky  

Glad the ms has nearly stoped


----------



## sarashy

Good luck huni. Your all still in my thoughts n prayers. When do u go again? X


----------



## Züri

A post goes out to the lovely Clom, massive hugs for you. I have no idea what to say I just know how you feel   I got over those feelings by looking at the positives my situation brings compared to the life all my friends with kids have and it kept me going. I still feel now that if I get a BFP I am going to lose all those positives I talked into myself, it scares me a little really  

Are you definitely giving up on any more treatment? I know your levels weren't great on FSH etc... have you thought about going over to the poor responders thread (PR Girls) and gaining some advice? there are girls on there who have had natural BFP's with the most dire AMH and FSH levels - it's a really inspiring board and many of them have treatment at the Lister - is that where you went? the Lister are very good with poor responders I hear. Also many of the girls over there have gone to the Jinemed in Istanbul and had some fantastic responses and it is MUCH cheaper, I think we may sneak one last go in over there if this doesn't work as i can do 2 cycles in Istanbul plus 17 nights in a 4 star hotel for 1 treatment over here

Also don't give up on trying naturally, seriously from being a member of the PR thread for so long nothing ceases to amaze me anymore, one of the girls got a BFP on NYD after several failed IVF's and poor response - do not give up hope if it's your dream and what you want

And if all else fails would you, or do you ever consider adoption or DE? (I still mull over the adoption route, not sure if I am strong enough for it but I know for some it's the right thing to do and again on the PR thread a lovely lady has just finally got her adoptive little 9month old girl and her story is inspiring and hearing her talk about her daughter after having her for just 2 weeks is touching)

massive hugs xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I hopefully start again in the end of may or June


----------



## Lynschez

Hey ladies

Clom    I don't think the feelings ever go away, I think i'd be more worried if they did    As long as the positive days outshine the sad days I think you're onto the right track  

Hey Zuri, lovely to hear from you, how are things with you?

Kitten, May or June will be here before you know it - then back on the rollercoaster for you  

Sara, nice to hear from you too, pleased ms has nearly stopped  

Cakey, I too forgot about your FET    Have any decisions been made on that from yet?

Clare, try and stay sane, I'm sure all will be fine on 5th  

Printed off my route for Thurs as new location for clinic at Seacroft now instead of St. James - hopefully it'll save me a bit of time, altho still looks like an hour and half drive  

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Talking of printing off routes DH had a look at getting to St Ives 6.5 bloomin hours   so we are going to leave in morning about 1am  

Everyone ok today


----------



## sarashy

Morning ladies sorry not been around much for u guys recently. N this is going to sound bad but I need to get this out somewhere before I drive myself mad. Just plucked up the courage to ring the community midwife, I've not felt the twins move since sunday n Im getting myself wound up. I know I'm prob stressing for nothing but....... Trying to stay calm. Been told to go early preg unit for 1230 so fingerscrossed. See even after uve concieved there's a million and one things to think about n worry and stress over. Hope ur all ok and dong mind me having a stress post.  
Hopefully comp fixed innext two wks n I'll try n support u guys a bit more. I wonder if I'm stressing so much as was due date yesterday for other twins. 
Sara 
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sarshy I am sure they are sleeping   let us no asap


----------



## sarashy

I'm sure they r too. Just got myself in a tiz over nothing I think but u know once u get a worry in ur mind it doesn't go away easily. Luckily midwife being good at reassuring me this time unlike when I lost the last twins. Cheers kit will let u know asap x


----------



## Kitten 80

Good Good I ve also got my own worries and it won't go away, I am a week late this should be the time for 2nd AF after ICSI and I am to frightend to test incase I see those horrid words.


----------



## sarashy

Kit darlin I don't know how u've held on so long. Pee on a stick girl. Any signs of af or pg symptoms? Fingers crossed for u babe wouldn't it be lovely to get that nbfp after all u've been through. Although I so understand ur reservations in testing. Do what's best for u. But I'll be hoping n praying for u. X


----------



## Kitten 80

Thanks hon, not really any signs apart from the obverse no af oh and my boobies hurt which they don't normally not at this stage anyway.


----------



## sarashy

Hey kit just got bk from clinic. Boy what a depressing place early preg unit is. Lots of tears which is understandable but then worrys u more. Anyway both twins are fine my placenta has moved In the way of them so they are kicking the placenta rather than me. Hope it moves back soon as it's very reassuring feeling those little prods.  But both were still fighting each other can try n relax a little now. 
Any on to you have u spoke to dh bout lack of af? My dh would have been buying them for me now he got a little obsessed too lol! 
Sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

yer I did lunch time he has gone and brought one   but I might wait


----------



## Kitten 80

oh and thank goodness everything is ok


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the radio silence, for some reason the last few days my tiredness & nausea returned   

Dearest Clom     I think that anyone with a heart would have been upset to change a room that had always been earmarked as a nursery into something else. Even if you hadn't presented it as such, I can imagine that in your mind you would have known exactly how you would have had things - it's a woman thing isn't it   - so of course it's upsetting to not being able to do that    Don't feel stupid for showing perfectly natural emotions. The thing is with this IF lark is that no matter what the outcome and how we arrived at it we will always bear the scars of all we have been through. Perhaps some will heal quicker than others   Despite being pg I feel completely different to other pg ladies, I know that I worry and panic more than they do, possibly unnecessarily so but as Sara has said today once you get a thought in your head it's difficult to let it go. 
In some ways it sounds like you are preparing to move on, if that is the case, just make sure you do it in your own time there's no rush   

Sara, I'm so pleased that everything is ok    It's great that you've been feeling your little one's move, I've been having some sensations but nothing more than that, though I know that it's still early days for movement. Last week I got myself into a right state as I had it in my mind that my immune tx had 'run out' and therefore my body was going to start fighting my baby. I was phoning my clinic, emailing different consultants for their advice, going to the Dr etc etc. Everything is fine, the Dr checked the heartbeat and so did the M/W when I saw her two days later but it's so difficult when you have convinced yourself that something is wrong. In the end the m/w agreed to more regular checks, I think that everyone I saw had written the word 'anxious' in their notes about me somewhere along the line.   

Kitten, be brave, you won't know until you test     Easy for me to say though  

Clare/Cakey/Zuri and co, how is everyone?

I've double booked myself for this evening and am going to have let someone down, feel terrible for doing it though


----------



## Kitten 80

Its scarery Wiggs

I have had a light dull ache on 1 side on and off its down the bottom ok imagin this V is you lady garden the dull ache is middle right and also a light dull ache on my back bottom right.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, it is scary, I know exactly how you feel about not wanting to see the dreaded -ve on a pee stick when it takes so much to build up the courage to test. Has your AF been this late before? Have you had these aches before?


----------



## Kitten 80

no not this late and I got dates wrong its a day later because I always go from the day I start spotting which makes me 8 days late and the ache thats in my back I get when I ov and b4 AF but not the ache in the lady garden , normally b4 AF I get cramps level with hip bones in the middle of belly.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Such a tough one, and unless AF arrives there is only one way to find out .........what does your DH think? Are you taking folic acid just in case?


----------



## Kitten 80

I am taking Pre conception pregnacare which has folic acid in it hope thats good?


----------



## Wiggywoo

I'm sure that one's fine, in fact it must just have helped do the job   I think that Pregnacare do a pregnancy one too, if that is the case. Good luck if you decide to go for it


----------



## Kitten 80

Well I gess the pee stick will tell if its not then well wasn't exspecting it was I   boobs are really hurting now thoand feel full


----------



## Wiggywoo

Wish I could do the test for you hun    Better dash gotta baby sit


----------



## sarashy

Hey good morning ladies. 
Kitten have u decided to test this morning? Everything crossed for u darling. 

Wiggs. Yes it is early for movement, think I just feel them more with there being two in there. Been feeling then since bout 15 half wks so to not feel them worried me a little. Bug they pug me forward another week so I'm now 19 wks. We're nearly half way there. Where has the time gone. Don't think I'll stop stressing till they're in my arms. U find a pram? I found s nice phil n teds one. Bout the only one that will fit in my BMW n I'm not swapping my car!!!

Hope everyone else ok
baby dust to all
sara xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Mornini Sarshy

DH chickend out and didn't buy 1 so no I didn't   but


----------



## sarashy

I think u are being sooooooo good I defo wouldn't have held out this long I have no will power. 
Sara x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten!!! I swear my heart was in my mouth as I logged on to read if you had posted    

Morning lovely ladies


----------



## Kitten 80

tobe honest I like the feeling that I might be   if I test and its - then its all over, but I do stop and think oh better not do that just incase


----------



## sarashy

Kitten u know how u feel I had a few months like that. Ignorance is bliss n all that. Hope u get the right result. 
Wiggs how r u doing today? X


----------



## Clarebaby

Sarashy - delighted all is well with the twins, how scary and I'm sure you must have been terrified sat waiting for your scan. 

Kitten - blimey girl you have some willpower but understand about enjoying the possibility of a BFP.  Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Wiggy - it can be well into the 20 something weeks before you feel a singleton move, so don't worry.

Hi to everyone else!

I am ok, paranoia continues and can't believe this time last week I was about to write the whole thing off!.  Funny ole game eh!

Clare


----------



## sarashy

clare- Not long till ur sca. Now Hun,   that everything goes well for u I'm sure it will. It's understandable to worry. I'm prime example of mrs worry with my track record. But then I think we all are with our histories and it's quite normal. 

Wiggs - I had ap with com midwife today and I must say between epau and her attitude today my faith has been restored in having the babas at our local hospital. For once she was actually nice, felt the bump n listened to heart beats. Which is the best sound I think ever. How r u today? How many wks have they said u r now? 

X


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, can you let me know now if I need to get up early to log on and check for an update or can I enjoy a few more precious minutes in bed tomorrow morning?? Hahaha   I know what you mean about blissful ignorance I'd like to think that I would wait too, but I would definitely have caved in and tested by now.   

Clare, wow is it a week ago already?? I say that though thinking that the time is dragging for me   How are you feeling, still in disbelief and checking your (.)(.) all the time?  

Sara, pleased all is well and that your m/w is showing signs of human kindness. The heart beat is amazing isn't it, I can't wait until I go back again next week. I called them today actually because I've been having all sorts of cramps and pains and just wanted to make sure it was nothing untoward. She said that it is the uterus pushing over the top of my pelvis and basically shoving everything else out of the way and that it's normal to feel that at this stage - phew!
I'm not really sure I follow the reasoning as to why you're now 19 weeks   As far as I know I am 17wks5days which is only 2 days diff from EC date too. Didn't we have EC at around the same time? (Nov 5th I think?)
I think that I've shortlisted the pushchairs/prams that I want to try out but am waiting until we are past 20 wks, also we are away on holiday then (just in the UK) so am thinking that we will be able to drive to a couple of places to have a look as we won't have much choice over here. I guess the choice is more limited with twins?
I'm hoping that my car will be big enough, it is a 'small' car but then our roads are small and narrow (you know, pull into a driveway or on the pavement to let another car pass type thing) and I'm not the best driver so it's probably not worth spending more money on upgrading to a bigger car for me to then get 'acquire' a few scrapes!! 
Have you got a lot to get at home or changes to make? I'm trying to persuade DH we need new furniture (other than the necessary baby cot etc) but he doesn't agree at the moment  

Better go, dinner's ready, yum


----------



## sarashy

Hey wiggs. Totally agree with ur comment to kitten n I'm sure I'll be on first thing checking what's going on too. 
Yes we had ec on same day so I to don't understand how they can change my dates, hey ho they know best. But I did say to them when they were asking when my last period was that that didn't matter as I knew exact time date and place lol! They where concieved. Ah we '20' wk scan in 8th march whic with new dates won't be 20 wks n I'm sure they'll change their minds again. 
Dh didn't have a choice bout new furniture I just turned up home from ikea last wknd n said build that! Lol. Need to make room in our room for a cot. Lots of friends have offered us baby things which with having twins I can't really say no as I can't afford all new. We got a wk off work together in may so plans are to sort out the nursery then. I too  not buying the pram or anything really un till I get past 26 wks I feel like I'm jinxing things if I do. You think there would be more choice as twins r now more popular with the use of ivf but it would appear not. Hey well I'm happy with the one I've found. Not exactly what I wanted but closest I can get. 
Anyway bed time for me before narcelpsey kicks in again. 
Kitten hope everything is ok for u whatever u decide. 
Sara x


----------



## Kitten 80

You can have a lie in I am not testing till the weekend


----------



## Lynschez

Morning ladies

Kitten, I have never known anyone with so much will power!   you get the right result whenever you do decide to test sweetie

Clare, Not long til 5th hun, then you'll have the reassurance you need  

Wiggs & Sara, you're both nearly half way - where has the time gone?!?!?  You'll have those babies in your arms before you know it

Hi Cakey, Clom, Zuri, hope you're all doing well  

AFM, had follow up appt yesterday, and the news wasn't good.  Basically, responded last time like they'd expect a 40+yr old to, I have a low ovarian reserve    They also don't think I have endo, and are reluctant to do a lap to check cos if I have it and they treat it with laser, then that can affect any eggs that I do have left, so therefore reducing my chances even  more    catch 22 or what!!  Decided that if we try again then short protocol with max stimms from start (600 iui menopur).  Spent yesterday    with DH, and then went to the pub for tea.  DH also said that he's already accepted that we won't have children, but supports me if I want to try again - wasn't quite sure what to do with that information!

Got some decisions to make ladies, help!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Lyns   thats horrible news to be told we are here for you as well honey.

Anyway I am just going to say     because I was starting to let myself belive in miricles then this morning I had a sharp niggle then felt wet and there was a light brown on tissue I new that it was to good to be true but hey at least I can get bladdered tonight at the Ann summers


----------



## Züri

Lyns which clinic are you at? Have you had your FSH and AMH checked? Some doctors are so quick to diagnose failure. Try another clinic, i see you are in Lincolnshire so maybe go and see Care Nottingham if you are not there already - they I think are good with poor responders as are the Lister

have a read through the PR girls threads http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227892.0;topicseen

To me it just seems very premature to be telling you at 28 you have a low reserve etc.... if they haven't done FSH and AMH. I haven't been around a lot so I don't know your story, how many eggs were collected on your last cycle?

Hi everyone else hope you are all well - I do read often in here I just don't feel i have as much to contribute daily 

Kitten hope AF stays away - again I am behind are you on 2WW from a cycle or were you hoping for a natural BFP this month?

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten,    hope the light brown isn't anything too sinister  

Lyns, Zuri has basically said what I was thinking. I would def suggest popping over to the Poor Responders thread even if it's just to have a read through as they have a wealth of information over there and don't take any [email protected] from cons. How many did you get last time and what grade/quality were your embies? 
Maybe your DH thought that by saying what he did he was being supportive by not putting lots of pressure on you? Hoping he's giving you lots of cuddles as well   

Zuri, hi hun, where are you up to now? Still d/r'ing or have you started stimms yet? Sorry I'm a bit out of the loop too


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't think so Zuri pink is now showing and that dull ache and I just feel poo.

Oh Well Wiggs it was a false alarm


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies, I wonder if I could join you.  I have spoken to lots of you on other threads before.  But am now in a position where I can be an IUI girl having IVF.

I had 5 attempts at IUI, 3 natural all BFN and 2 with clomid which were abandoned due to overstimulation.

I had my 1st IVF appointment on Wednesday and will be starting an antagonistic protocol the befginning of April.

For now, congratulations to the BFP ladies, and good luck to everyone else, I look forward to sharing journeys with you all xxx


----------



## Züri

sorry Lyns saw 28 as your age but that's your DH  but anyway at 32 you are still very young! don't take any crap 

Kitten so are you on 2WW from a cycle? I am confused by your tickers?

Still down regging Wiggs - to be honest I don't even feel like I am on the IVF train again, my mind and body is really not in it at all - just going with the flow 

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

No I was 3ww from a natral this month   but ended this morning with a lovely AF  ,I have 10 weeks 5 days till follow up for 2nd ICSI.

Hi Waiting   long time no read


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Kitten - Yes I have been waiting for ages for something to happen, but finally got a go on the NHS.  Sorry to read you had a false alarm Hun xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, that's just flamin' typical of AF isn't it, she wait's til you have plucked up the courage to think that just maybe... and then she rears her ugly head    As if what we have to go through isn't enough  

Zuri, still d/ring, how long's that been? May be it's not as long as it seems in my mind, they like you to d/r for longer at your clinic don't they? Probably not a bad thing to just go with the flo and not get too obsessed about it all. I see from ** your running is still going well, good for you. Have you managed to get much skiing done this year?

Waiting, hi and welcome   Sorry to hear that you're previous tx haven't worked   I hope that your consultant is going to take into consideration how you responded to stims on your IUI's for your IVF, presuming it's the same place? Have they given you your protocol/list of drugs yet? Enjoy your tx free month


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Wiggy, Thankyou.  I have changed clinics, but yes I am on an antagonistic protocol and will be starting on Gonal F, not sure about other drugs waiting to hear from drugs company, and also need to have a set up appt once Af arrives next week to discuss drugs etc.  They are very worried about OHSS which is why I am on the antagonistic protocol and will be being monitored closely.  Congratulations on your pregnancy, I see you too went through a lot to get there. xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Waiting  It hasn't been a journey that I've enjoyed, and I still have a long way to go, but I would do it all over again. It's just the not knowing isn't it, if I had been told that yes you will get there but it will take a number of years and 4 cycles of IVF you would just get on with it wouldn't you.
I thought that I would copy a link to a thread on the ICSI board. It is questions that you might find helpful for your next apt. I know that it is ICSI and you might have IVF but there isn't too much difference.
I have always been on Gonal and the injections are really easy, they come in a very handy pen and there is no mixing or anything that you sometimes have to do with other drugs. At least they are already aware of the OHSS possibility and they can monitor you regularly, possibly coasting you at times.
Which clinic are you with?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0


----------



## Züri

sorry kitten  

Wiggs nope not been down regging long, had the down reg injection 11 days ago and i start stimming I think on the 8th, so it's about 3 weeks down regging in total
x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Wiggy - Thanks that's helpful, though I have to say the clinic gave us a huge amount of information.  I am at Wessex fertility in Southampton.  You are absolutely right, although I have since found out that natural IUI is very unlikely to be successful, using the clomid allowed them to see how my body would respond, we have been given a 40% chance of success and a 20% chance of twinning, so just need to keep our fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, thanks for your words and I wish I was 28 again   Only had 4 eggs 1st time round, but only one fertilised.  I think cos I'm NHS funded I seem to be getting short-changed a bit in the investigation stakes.  Not sure if I can change clinics tho with being NHS?

Kitten, sorry AF turned up hun,  

Waiting, pleased you're with us hun, hope all goes to plan for you in April - it'll be here before you know it  

Wiggs, I think DH was trying to make me feel better, sent me a text earlier stating that he married me for me, and whatever happens he wants me as I am - made me   but in a good way


----------



## Züri

well again i recommend you asking about your AMH and FSH and having a read on the PR thread - 4 eggs to those girsl over there is a god send - its maybe the wrong drugs affecting your eggs? Nicksy on here I think had 10 eggs collecting on her first IVF and only one fertilised and she is now the proud mum of a little boy - it can happen but I think you need to do some research and ask some questions as to what they think went wrong - 4 eggs is good - just wonder why they didn't fertilise, did you have IVF or ICSI? maybe you need ISCI next time

x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Agree with Zuri, I think that I would be asking questions about the quality of the eggs, sperm and embryos rather than the numbers - though I know it's important to all of us to feel we have a good sized crop. Having said that 4 eggs probably fall into a grey area of whether it's a poor response or not, lots of ladies would be over the moon with 4 and it may have just been a short month, that can happen.
I don't know what the recommended protocol and drugs are for ladies they deem to be poor responders, did they even discuss changing to a different protocol or different stimms rather than just going straight to the max dose of menopur? Your probably right re being short changed in the investigations, you may have to put pressure on them in that respect.
On a different note, because I know that I'm firing questions and comments at you here    I'm pleased that your DH is looking after you and reassuring you how much you mean to him, happy   are good


----------



## sarashy

Hey lyns quick one as watching corrie n dh will good mad at me doing this too. But I always responded rubbish to menopur. Only ever got one egg of that. Resonded much better to gonal f and didn't make me feel I'll like menopur. Think I got 12 eggs on the gonal. Don't take no for an answer babes u will get there. They just need to get the right tx for u. I had rubbish blood work too. Maybe ask them to repeat them for u. Hope u get the Hun. 

Kitten - sorry to hear ur news babes. Why does the witch always do this gives u a little time to get ur hopes up then takes it all away. Hope ur getting drunk at ur ann summers party. 

Hey zuri- glad d ring is going well. Not long till stimms now. 

Hey wiggs- how is u n ur now 18 ish cm bean doing. Can't believe they're that big already. I keep looking at the pics at 8 cells n thinking omg!!!! Anyway had another look at pic from epau scan on tues n I'm sure I can see a dingley dangley on one. He's got his legs wide open. The other has them firmly closed. Can find out on 8th march but not going to. Are u? 

Anyway being glared at. 
Sara
x


----------



## sarashy

Ooo waiting sorry missed ur post. Nice to see u again Hun. Or not as it means things aren't going quite as planned. But this is a good forum very suppotive although not quite as busy as iui thread that I could never keep with. Hope u get on with tx soon. 
Sx


----------



## Jillypops

just a flying visit to say   To Wiggy.. I do still pop on to check on you all.. but very little chance to post nowadays

So nice to see this board lively and so       

     TO YOU ALL     

And      to those with the    xxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening just popping on to say hi to you all,

you have all been very chatty so will spend time with a cuppa tea or even a glass of something maybe, reading and catching up on what ive been missing

Twinkle


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, its been a hectic week at work and i never got near computer all week, come on this morning and have missed so much!

sara, totally relieved that all is well with the twinnies, you had me terrified for a bit there and was reading as fast as i could to find out how it all went - i worry too much now for everyone. glad you getting some good support though.

wiggs, stuff them with their anxious notes and please don't ever let that put you off checking on things if you are feeling that way. what we are and have gone through will always make our pregnancies completely different from 'normal' people. i know i will never enjoy a BFP the way others do again until that baby arrives. 

kitten, really sorry your body tormented you like that. its amazing how we keep that hope each month. i was in similar situation. its been over 6 weeks since m/c and i had no idea what my body was doing with no sign of AF whatsoever. usually my boobs get big and sore and i get cramps, am currently feeling nothing and what arrived this morning out of nowhere - ducking AF. i think both of us have just experienced the fact that the ivf drugs can have a long lasting effect on your body and can change everything, my accupuncturist said that it can take 3 months for the body to detox from them. is all such a pain.

clare - hows you doing. hope you are relaxing and enjoying things. really pleased that it not long till your scan and then you will be able to relax more.

waiting - hi hon, i remember you from before, sorry you have had to join us but its a great group on here and ivf is so much better than iui, especially with the support from here - i don't think i could have got through it without this lot. 

zuri - are you doing ok on the down regging? not long till you start, hope you still got that relaxed attitude, hope i can find the same.

lyns - i am so sorry that your clinic said that to you and i agree with everyone else on here that you are getting a totall raw deal that does not sound like it is being tailored to your needs and your body. i would not want to do the same protocol with just the drugs upped. even if you don't want to pay for private treatment just now would you be able to go to a private clinic for a consultation and some initial blood work - could cost a few hundred pounds but then you would get a better idea of where you are at and how they would treat you as an individual. if it was same as nhs then great you know you are doing the best that can be done and have more confidence going forward or you could feel stronger to push them to change your protocol. i am so angry for you - this whole thing is sh*t and i am really annoyed that we are all having to do this!

twinks - how you doing my lovely? are you feeling still hacked off or more confident about the way ahead?  I think you will be able to tell from my ramblings today that i am not a happy bunny and am feeling a lot of anger about all of this!! 

clom, if you are still reading, big hug from me, i totally understand your thoughts and upset. i can almost not look in the corner of my bedroom where i already had planned that that was where cot was going. hope you having a good weekend where you can forget about all this for a bit.

i apologise for all my negativity on this post. i just can't believe my period has creeped up on me with no notice - has never happened before. am pleased in a way that it means i can move forward but at the same time i am upset that i have my period, cause of course i was hoping for a miracle       ! plus it means that i will need to call clinic on monday and quite frankly i am beyond terrified at the thought of doing the FET, its got such a low chance of success and i am beyond angry and frustrated that i am having to do all this. am really busy at work in my new job and even though i am enjoying that its keeping me busy, i have been feeling really resentful that i am even doing it since i should have had to turn it down in order to coast through until the baby would have arrived. my heads a mess just now, i go from doing really well to still wanting to kick and scream. can't stop crying this morning. thankfully DH is away overnight so i got peace to be mental. i just want all of this to go away.

i feel slightly better for writing this down - apologies if i've depressed any of you. x


----------



## Lynschez

Cakey     so sorry you feel like you do at the moment hun, I totally understand those feelings tho, it is totally sh*t that we have to go through this   Pleased you wrote everything down though, I think voicing these feelings help us deal with them. I've decided to go with the clinic this time round, they are changing me to a short protocol, and one of the other ladies on the Leeds board in a similar situation to me is doing the exact same thing, but with a different consultant, so I'm feeling a bit more positive.  However, if round 2 doesn't work then I'm pushing for everything!  I'm wishing you lots of    and    for your FET hun, your little embies made it once hun, so they're plenty strong enough to work  

Hi to everyone else, thank you so much for all your support yesterday, it's brilliant to have that much support when I felt so down   and you all helped pick me up, so again, thank you  

Have a fab weekend all,


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi cakebake

Sorry your feel low hope its helped to write it down and get it off your chest. I know I'm really bad at keeping things bottled up to myself. I understand what you mean about FET success rates thats all i keep thinking about it that it has less chance of working. It just angers me so much that us ladies have to go through all this that want it so much and some ladies don't want children and get pregnant really easy and don't even care for the children correctly. Sorry for the rant   need to think positively. 

I'm still slightly hacked off that they didn't do ET as didn't seem to have any symptoms of OHSS apart from the high estrogen level and my liver function was low from the blood tests that the consultant did when he called us back in. I'm sure ill feel better in a few days time after we pass what would of been our OTD. AF arrived Wednesday teatime, so just another blow to get over, but I'm thinking that at least thats one down until FET either 1 or 2 more to go depending on what the consultant decides to go with. 

Yesterday had a   with a manager of a nursery i go in, she was saying she was 5-6 weeks pregnant and wasn't sure if she was miscarrying, i started to be sympathetic and caring, and suggest that she should of been at home resting, to which her reply was well at least if i miscarry i don't have to have a termination     i couldn't stop myself saying that she wants to be lucky that she was pregnant as some people struggle (didn't mention my problems) i rushed through what i needed to do and left. I did call my boss and explain who was OK that i left the nursery and understand my reasons 

Sorry for my grumbles     hope you don't mind

Twinkle


----------



## cake bake

have been for a run and tidied the house and feel much better now, helped getting it off my chest on here too this morning, so thanks for listening and giving me a pep talk.

lyns, am glad you feeling better about the way ahead - there is no guarantees and lots of surprises, good and bad, in all this and I pray that you get some nice ones this time round.

twinks, we need to get our heads round this FET carry on and get positive, have been looking on the FET pages and its not as bad as i thought. i thought it was 50% defrost rate, but i read that with new procedures it should be more like 70% so thats one good piece of news.  i thinking i don't want to go this cycle, i want a normal one first, don't feel ready to gamble my one gorgeous wee embie yet - i like knowing that he/she is there and waiting and i don't want to risk losing it.    If i had been you in my current frame of mind that woman would have been lucky to escape intact - oops. you did well i think.


----------



## Twinkle2008

Cakebake - me and DH are going away to a log cabin in Yorkshire at the end of March for some us time, so hoping that relax's me and helps get my head back on focus and looking forward. I must admit it took me all my professionalism not to rant and rave at her but did want to slap her   

Any a wobble last night, it was nephews 3rd birthday party, and all i could focus on was that we were the only ones there with no children. had a few   when i got home and brushed it off as AF hormones to DH 

Anyway need to get my   into action I'm still sat on settee in my dressing gown with so much to do  

Twinkle x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi gals  

Thanks so much for your comments and replies - hope I cover everyone here, and HUGE apologies if not. Took a little time out from work to try to catch up but it took me AGES to read everything on here! Oooops... 

Clarebaby, thanks hunny, and yes we do have lots of fun together, and try to make the best of life, but it's always a little bit sad, even the really fun times I guess. And dh seems to be changing before my eyes, honestly, he seems sadder and sadder when he sees other people with children/pg, I really wish I could make HIM feel better, you know. 

Kitten, thanks hunny, and I'm so sorry about your loss all those years ago.  How long til you go again? 

Sarashy, sorry about the anniversary of your loss - but so glad you have two wee little ones coming soon. And you heard the heartbeats!! You lucky things!!! So pleased for you.  I think you're right, time does heal - I still have sad days, but they are outweighed by happy ones, well, most of the time! 

Zuri, you absolute star! Well, thanks so much for being here! Yes, I have thought about the PR thread, but it moves so quickly I can barely keep up - I only get on FF every so often as it is. Plus, I'm not really sure what else we can do - we can't afford to do another IVF privately, even if our odds weren't rubbish. The Lister would be FAB but we'd need to win the lottery first, and even then I'm not sure we want to even go to "that place" again, IYKWIM, hopes getting up, hopes getting dashed, hormones everywhere... yuck, yuck, yuck.  Adoption is definitely part of our plan, we just need to allow a year since the last failed ivf before we can start the process. DE/DS we've decided against, as we want either a 100% "our" baby or 100% "not" if you know what I mean?! All or nothing I guess! And no, we have never given up on getting that miracle natural bfp ... in fact, I am currently "topping up" with cyclogest to see if it helps this month... you never know... I know I am grappling at straws but miracles do happen, who knows what the future holds. I have been watching "Adoption Stories" on the discovery channel though, and although it makes me cry, it does give me great hope. All those beautiful babies are out there, waiting for a home.  I can't believe you're still down-regging - wow! three weeks and counting?? Is that right? You definitely hold the record hun! How much stimms will you be on? 

Lyns, you're so right, as I said above, I do think the good days do outweigh the bad - they didn't always, mind you, but I'm so glad they do now. I'm so sorry about you F/U appt hon, we were also told I have low ovarian reserve, after IVF No 2 when we only got 2 eggs. I felt so terribly guilty about it all - 36 and ready to be put out to graze basically! But as Zuri said before, there has been so much success for people like us, we just have to keep trying. Did you have an antral scan? My antrals were around 7 so we knew we'd not get more than that, I guess that's an indicator of low reserve too. I wonder what happened to all those eggs I didn't release in my 20s though?!? When I was on the Pill?!? Surely I have an abundant supply left now?!  

Wiggs, thanks love, your post made me weep! Bless! So glad that all is going well for you hunny. 

waitingpatiently, good luck - and welcome (although I'm sure you wish you weren't joining us! LOL! ) 

Twinks, hi hon, hope you are ok. Keep thinking about those little frosties sweetie, and I too am amazed you held it together talking to that woman   

Cakebake, thanks love, I know what you mean about where the cot would go.... gosh, this is all so sad. I hope you don't mind me saying so, but you have been through a lot, and if you are not ready to do the FET, do you think you might postpone it maybe? Until you are in a better/stronger frame of mind? Only you can know hon, but you seem to be dealing with the m/c.    And why can't you keep your frostie and do another fresh cycle? Do you have to do the FET first?  

AFM, I'm currently being a bit naughty and trying out cyclogest on a natural cycle - I figured it wouldn't hurt, could only help, and it'd be interesting to see if it does make a difference... plus I have two boxes of the stuff here at home...


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clom

I have 10 weeks 2 days till follow up then hopefully start soon as just want to get on with it you no I really don't want to spend my whole life up and down just want to try our best at ttc and live my life.

Everyone ok today


----------



## Züri

Clom lovely to hear from you xx

It sounds like you are clear in your mind what you want to do next. I understand the financial burden - we wont be doing another cycle in Switzerland at 5+k a time! I think we'll go to istanbul next time - have you considered that route?

I do hope though that in the meantime you carry on with the BMS and get that natural miracle, what a story that would be 

I understand what you mean re the PR thread it does move VERY fast but the girls in there are a great support

Oh and what you mean I hold the record? how long does down regging usually last? In total i'll be dowregging for only 3 weeks, i start stimming next week on similar dose or the same as last time i think 275 combined with 2 drugs, I am doing another drug instead of menopur this time, i forget the name, it begins with P 

Anyway keep your chin up, you know where we all are, here or ** 

Hello everyone - wiggs do you have a bump to show off to u all yet? I am sure you must have  xx

Twinks how you feeling? are you recovering well from the suspected OHSS?

Kitten how you feeling? x

Hi cakebake and clarebaby x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Clom - take care of yourself this journey were all on is a real tough one to get through and if it wasn't for you ladies on here i really don't think id get through most of it.

Zuri - didn't really have any OHSS - blood tests showed high estrogen levels and liver function was low so just mad sure i drank more (although had to time my day better to make sure i had toilet stops  ) just made me frustrated that we've got to wait 3 months and didn't have any symptoms really

today would of been our OTD   oh well break to Yorkshire soon so time for me and DH to be together hoping cycle falls right never know miracle might happen 

Twinkle


----------



## Clomidia

Zuri, I down-regged for 2 weeks and that was longer than most! I think most people only d-r for a week or so! Good luck with the stimms, I think you're having Puregon maybe? I had that on my IUIs! It's a pen-thingy, very easy to use. 

Not sure we'd consider going to Istanbul or somewhere, think both of us would struggle to cope with the stress of it all ( I KNOW dh wouldn't be able for it!) - It's not that we're not desperate to have a baby, I guess it's just that I don't want to lose my marriage in the process  - LOL!!   

Of course, if/when I get that bfp you guys will be the first place I stop by...  

Twinks, I'm doing ok thanks. 3 months will fly by sweetie... I promise. You and Kitten will probably be going around the same time then  
(it will fly by cos I've got another birthday then and I'm not looking forward to it!   )


----------



## Züri

ah over on the PR thread 3 weeks downreging seems normal if not short? strange 

I am on long protocol, did you do short?

It's not puregon it's pryvera or something like that

xx


----------



## cake bake

hi girls,

Clom, I have been digging deep all weekend trying to decide what to do. half of me knows i am mentally not ready but on other hand i just feel i need to keep going or i will stop and walk away from it all. i know what you mean about husband, when i look at mine, i see things in his face i wish i never had to see, combination of being brave for me and sadness that this is happening. 

Zuri, don't worry, i think i hold the down regging record - 12 weeks before my ivf!!! I can't remember what drugs i was on, or even what protocol, which amazes me as i normally know everything about what i'm doing with all this but i just can't remember names eithers. am sure it was a P one too but not the one with the pen.

Twinks, big hugs for it should have being OTD today.       It's a step closer though to next cycle and onwards and upwards. x

called clinic this morning and their recommendation is to do a medicated FET since i am irregular at best of times. asked about doing an ivf again instead of FET to give myself the option of stocking up (sounds callous) but they were quite keen that i should try the FET. In a way i ok with that since it feels a little bit wrong to pass it over when it is there, its just more that i am scared of losing it - its so precious already! so that means down reg injection on 18th, then 10 days later start meds for 10 plus days then over to progesterone, pray for successful defrost and back in to PUPO if i lucky. i glad for the time delay as i dont think i would have been ready to jump straight in on a natural cycle so hopefully i can get my head straight in next few weeks.  downside is that if this doesn't work (and i am realistic that it might not) i have to wait for a cycle to ivf again...............but then i am over 6 months since my 3 months down reg for controlling the endo and i will have to do another 3 months down reg first - aaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

anyways, i fine - honest!

clare, wiggs, sara, kitten, lyns and all - hope you all doing well. clare are you holding up ok?


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Big   to all of you going through a tough time at the moment, people just don't realise what a massive impact IF has on your life.  

Cakey, I think you are doing the right thing getting on with it, know it's tough but the clinic must think you stand a good chance with the FET or they wouldn't be suggesting it.  You never know!.  Try not to worry about what comes after that until it's here.  One step at a time.  

I have my first scan on Friday when I will be 6+2 so not sure if I will get to see a heartbeat as might be too early.  My clinic don't do bloods so I have no idea if all going well or not but (.Y.) are massive and v painful and getting some nausea at various times of the day, so think there will be something there!.

Only thing is, I have lost two babies at 6 weeks and then two between 7 and 9 weeks (having seen heartbeats at early scans both times) so it's the 8 week scan that will be the important one, willl be v scared going for that.


Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Clare I am sure you will be just fine this time hon  

Twinks   you will get to OTD and it will be a BFP so there  

Cake bake do you only have 1 injection for down reg?, hope it all works out this time hon  

Zuri like cakebake I have herd of people down regging for ages I only down reged for 2 weeks.


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, hoping all goes well with your scan hun,   this time is your time sweetie  

Zuri, I d/regged for 3 1/2 weeks, but I was a poor responder too and am doing short protocol this time round.

Clom, apparently I did have an antral scan, with only 7 too, altho no one told me at the time    Having another when I go for nurse consult on 20th April, so will make a point of asking this time round, just incase it's got any worse    I've also seen a thread on here about a 'trial' of women trying a natural cycle but using left over cyclogest and a few have gone on to have BFPs, so you never know    I'll see if i can find it again and post you a link.

Twink,   you get a miracle soon sweetie  

Cakey    it's so hard, but if you can keep on going hun, we're all here for you.  And when you get that BFP from your little frostie it'll all be worth while  

Kitten, Sara, Wiggs   hope you're all ok.


Lyns


----------



## Lynschez

Clom, just found the thread I was on about but noticed you're already on it - guess I was preaching to the converted    Good luck with everything sweetie


----------



## Clomidia

Lyns - just saw your post and was going to tell you I am on that thread 

So far, *amazingly*, my AF is late - the prog seems to be doing what it _didn't _ do for either of my IVFs. I can only assume this is a *very good thing*. 

I started the cyclogest on Saturday, when I woke up with some AF pains and thought she was on her way  I'm having AF cramps on and off, and haven't tested yet (too scared too) but on day 30 today and was expecting AF yesterday. I'll give it another day or two and see how it goes.

It's early days of course but we've had two "natural" BFPs with progesterone support on there since December. Do come and join us!!

Zuri, I was long-protocol - anything with down-reg is. Bleugh! Hated it. I used to dream about a short protocol - so much quicker!! How are you getting on??

Clare, good luck for your scan 

Cakebake, I can totally relate to what you're saying, and can only send you a big huge  for whatever happens


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Only had time to catch the last few posts and agree with the cyclogest on a natural cycle. One of my FF's is now pg after doing this despite 3 IVF's last year. Hope the luck of the bum bullets has worked for you Clom       

Hope everyone is, in the very least, fair to middling. Speak soon as have to go, Wigs


----------



## Züri

girls I need your advice

I am thinking of canceling this cycle  

Basically I started my new job yesterday, this is a dream job, I have never had a job like this that's so well paid - for the past 4 years since moving here i have been based at home slowly going insane, now I have this new life going to work earning money that will once and for all clear our debts in the UK after about a year of working - I loved my first day yesterday and I felt so sad to think if this cycle is a positive i'll only be able to work till December!

As I am contracting/freelance I have no rights so basically they could just say bye bye and not try and work a way round getting me back after 4 months - I couldn't even dream of taking 6 months + away from the job so 4 months would have to be more absolute most time off. Finishing the job in Dec would not be enough time for us to clear our debts with my income but after 18 months it would 

Also having to tell them that I am pregnant after just starting is terrifying me

Basically i feel so happy and excited with this job and terrified of getting pregnant and losing it

Last night had a long LONG talk with hubby trying to decide what to do, we went from deciding to postpone till November to deciding to stick at it to deciding to postpone again and ended up deciding to stick at it again, basically we went round and round in circles and have no idea what to decide

Half of me wants to postpone and enjoy this new opportunity for a while longer other half of me feels gutted at the thought of canceling it now and postponing but at the same time I am, half hoping for a negative but then that's £5k down the drain

We are so messed up right now - we have been in crippling debt for so long this job is a god send - but then is money everything? a baby is more? but a) I am not and never really have been broody but b) knowing our luck this time we will get a BFP when we sort of don't maybe want one right now - and if we postpone till Nov and get a BFN we'll always think we probably would have got a BFP now  

I'm not sure whether I am making much sense here or if anyone can understand what I am saying or where I am coming from but I would really love some thoughts from you girls bearing in mind our situation and how we feel and how kids really aren't the 100% be all and end all in my mind - I do want them and do want a future with them but right now I am still not broody  

sorry for the me post but i have about 2 days to decide and I am freaking out argggggggg


Clom!! wow i am praying for a miracle for you  xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Blimey Zuri, that's not exactly a straight forward question is it     
Ultimately only you and your DH will know what's right for you, and I'm sure that during your mammoth discussion last night you weighed up all the positives and possible regrets. 
Looking back now there are a few things that I didn't do or put off 'just in case' IYSWIM, I don't exactly regret those decisions now because they were right for me at the time, but may be I would do it differently now. Of course, I would also have won the lottery many times over if I had that benefit of hindsight too   
If it were just down to the money issue then many people wouldn't have children if they waited until they were in a better financial position, but it's more than that isn't it. It's your happiness and enjoying what you're doing after all this time   
If you decide to postpone, is there any significance in waiting until the end of the year? I'm just thinking that sometimes jobs can change as different people leave and start and if that were the case then could you think right, sod it, we're going to give tx another go?
I know that you're just coming to the end of the d/r, would you be happy to give up what you have invested finacially and emotionally in it?
It's a toughie and I'm just thinking out loud here


----------



## Kitten 80

Not sure on that one Zuri   , I have put many things off over the years.


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Zuri, that's a cracker... 

I'm not sure what to reply either, and I know ultimately the decision is up to you and dh... but I guess I would try to take a logical approach to it, and then a more emotional one...

So if it were me, I might consider some or all of the following:

a) how much would you lose out on financially if you were to cancel this cycle now ie, do you get a refund for what you haven't done? Is it just down-reg you've got to pay for? (I know this seems harsh, but this is the logical one!) So is it worth cancelling at this stage, or not really going to make any difference money-wise...

b) if you postpone, are you sure you will be ok to go again in Nov/Dec, ie will there be any foreseeable reason why you might have to cancel then? And if there is, how do you think you might feel about that?

c) Could you both manage if you worked for, say, 8 months and had *some* cash behind you, although not cleared all of your debts... ? Could you manage if you were off work with - best case scenario here! - twins, and your dh was the only earner?

d) Is there any chance the down-regging *might* be affecting how you're feeling right now? We all know the hormones can drive us up the wall at times, so are you sure this is how you truly feel, and not part of the emotions of preparing yourself for ivf again...? Just putting that one out there...

e) thinking completely honestly, how much is how you felt yesterday down to the euphoria of the first day in a new job? Are you sure you will love this job when the "newness" has sunk in, and you are settled in the daily grind of work/commute/office politics etc etc

f) If you decide to postpone, are you *sure* there'll be no repercussions on either of you in your relationship - you must be in total agreement that you both fully support this decision (although you guys appear to have an amazing, supportive approach to your marriage anyway, but another "just throwing it out there" thought!!)

g) Just because you don't do ivf now, doesn't affect AT ALL in any way the outcome of the IVF if you do it in November/next year. You must absolutely believe that, that a BFN next time doesn't mean you would've got a BFP this time. You'll drive yourself potty if you blame yourselves for that...

h) Can you *live* with your decision? Imagine the various scenarios and put yourself in them, both of you separately, and see how you feel...

IVF now - if it fails, how will you feel? Possibly, you will be ok(ish!!) because you have a new job to concentrate on, and distract you... But how will your dh feel? Would he even want to go again?

IVF now - and it works - it will change everything and you might not care about the job/the money/ whatever...

IVF later - and it fails, can you live with the result? Both of you? Would you go again?

IVF later - and it works - again, this will change everything, hip hip hooray...

Sorry if I've gone on and on here honey, but just trying to throw a few things into the mix - that you've probably already thought about anyway!! 

In our case, even though I have landed my *dream* position, work-wise, this was not a factor in doing IVF again. If I got pg now, I wouldn't get maternity pay, and I'd have to delay all sorts of things... but I would live with it, because it's what is most important _to us_. That said, I would *never * criticise anyone who postponed doing IVF because they loved their job, because IVF is a hellish place to be in at the best of times, and you deserve to be happy.

And despite all of that, you have to ask yourself, do you really believe you deserve it all? Because *you do*, and perhaps things will change at work, and they will want to keep you, even when you have that baby, they would be mad not to... and you will never know if you don't try...

Ok, enough rambling from me... someone else take over and talk sense please


----------



## Kitten 80

Well I think you have covered it all   I can not think of anything


----------



## Züri

Clom! Thank you  I know non of you can make the decisions for me it's just nice to hear other peoples take on it and what you have just written is good food for thought

I have spoke to my best friend today who juggled her freelancing and a new born baby in the first 4 months then placed her baby in nursery at 4 month to carry on her career, she has told me how hard it was but that if I want to I can make it work (this is my friend on ** Clom/Wiggs who I have posted a link to a video of her on a TV show last night - the going back to work paid off for her  ) anyway I spoke to her at length, and my mum too and you girls and I think we are sticking with it - it makes most sense

My job is here and now and who knows what the future holds but I can't put everything on hold for something short term like this job when long term I want a child

Saying that at the moment my stomach lurches when i think about me/us with kids! I have no idea what is wrong with me, the downregging is likely sending my doolally I have had a migraine/headache on and off for 3 weeks now  ) so maybe my emotions are playing havoc with me - but right now I am sort of NOT wanting that baby, seriously warped I am  

thanks again Kitten, Clom and Wiggs for taking the time to respond, I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Big hugs love, it's a hard decision to make, even for the fertile amongst us I guess    

Be brave, you deserve every happiness


----------



## Clarebaby

Zuri,

Coming in at the end of this one, but I think a lot of sense has been said here and looking at your last post I really think that you should give it another go. 

A great quote - 'Nobody ever lay on their death bed and said "I wish I'd spent more time at the office". '

It's fantastic that this great job has come along but you have to think about the next 40 years - the job won't be there in 40 years.  

Financially it's a struggle for anyone losing an income to look after a child, but you will manage and I don't think this should stand in your way, it's only a few years before they are at school and nursery costs are supported with tax credits, etc.

For me, the decision to go down the IVF route has always been about being able to say that I did everything in my power to give my daughter a sibling, I can't face the concept of being another 10 years older when it will definitely be too late and thinking what if?.  So whatever you decide will you have 'no regrets'?

Trying not to offend anybody, but having (very fortunately) got a daughter already, I do believe that life is good whatever, having a child makes your life different and your pleasures come from watching your child grow, etc.  But you do miss out on the nights out and holidays etc and yes I have effectively given up on my career.  Whatever happens, life can be great and there is no right answer, just think you have to sure that you will have no regrets.

Hope this helps a bit.

Best wishes


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, just a thought, am I right in saying that you've been freelancing from home for the last few years? If you're cycle was successful, when you were ready to return to work would you not be able to do that as a fall back? (If your new employer isn't able to take you back, that is) I'm guessing that you have the technology and contacts that you may be able to pick back up on again?

It sounds as though you got some good advice from your friend today and that you're close to knowing what's best for you  

Clare, it's really good to read your comments. It's tough not knowing how our lives would change with a child and the pleasure that we would get from that. We only know what we have now and what we would potentially miss out on. But like you say life is equally as good but just in a different way.


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, sorry coming in a little late to this one, but just wanted to send you big   .  Everyone here has provided lots of excellent viewpoints and I'm sure you'll come to the right decision for you  

Hi to everyone else, got to run, in-laws are round to watch the football so I'm playing hostess  

Lyns


----------



## Züri

thanks again girls much appreciated

claire I live in Switzerland, no tax breaks and nothing is cheap here 

Yes Wiggs IO have been freelancing from home and the income I have made has been pocket money and no help really, but now I am earning a good whack all of a sudden! so the money will be helpful

I am hoping they will be flexible and allow me to work from home for the first few months - but even working from home in the first few months will be a struggle but we'll see - gotta get preggers first i suppose 

Anyway my mind is made up now and you are all right, I am sticking with it

Just a wobble


x


----------



## Clomidia

Woohoo... good for you!!   

Bye, bye wobble... I can feel a bfp coming on


----------



## waitingpatiently

Come in right at the end of this, but Zuri you've been offered some really good advice.  Glad you've sorted it all in your mind hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo all sorted now Zuri see who needs counciling   you have us lot 

How are you all today


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

Cakey it seems that our twin cycle experiences continue.  Had my 6+2 scan today and although there was a pregnancy sac, the fetal pole was very small and there was no heartbeat.

Have to go back next Friday for another scan but have been told not to get hopes up.



C'est la vie.

Clare


----------



## sarashy

Clare praying for you and don't Want to get ur hopes up but I didn't see heart beat until my 7 wk scan.     for you soooooo much. 
Big hugs Hun 
sara xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, hun, can't really say much but wanted to send you big    and I'll be    for a miracle for you 

Lyns x


----------



## Clarebaby

Sarashy,

Thanks for the glimmer of hope, when did you have your first scan with no heartbeats?

I know that I implanted v late which could be a factor (but feel I am clutching at strawers)

xxx


----------



## Züri

Clare I have all crossed for your next scan xx


----------



## sarashy

Hey Hun I had scan at 5, 6 and the at 7 there was a heart beat. I've got everything crossed for u. Really hope was late implanting n everythings fine xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Clare -   everything is fine at your next scan xx


----------



## cake bake

clare,

i am so upset to hear that your scan didn't go as expected, but i honestly think you are not my twin in all ways yet, it is very early for you at 6 weeks. i was 8 weeks with sac and no fetal pole so please don't think yet that you are going down my horrible path. i did a lot of reading on internet after my first scan when waiting on the second and for 8 weeks it was obvious that there was no hope but for 6 weeks i honestly believe that it is not over for you yet and that it could go either way. i don't want to get your hopes up either, but i don't want you losing hope too if that makes sense. i will be praying and hoping that it was just a bit early for you to see the heartbeat. this week will be awful and long for you, feel free to PM me if you need to talk.  

hi to everyone else, sorry i not been on here this week, am mad busy at work as am now going to japan for 2 weeks tomorrow at really short notice. i should have internet access so hopefully will keep up with you all.

zuri, i think you have made the right decision, i totally sympathise with you as i liking my job lots just now (despite the desperate rush this week) and am scared to make any decisions that jeapordise it - i think its cause we realise that if the baby thing doesn't work we need to make sure that everything else is as good as possible to compensate - but if the baby thing works then we can tell work to bu**er off   

sorry this is short catch up, got to go iron and pack - i hate packing, takes me forever.

F xx


----------



## Clomidia

Clare, I really hope you get good news next week - thinking of you both


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Claire hope all is well and you have heart beat next time


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Have just allowed myself to get upset because the Sainsbury's checkout guy kept asking me stupid questions and then said I looked like I really hated shopping.  No you ****, just leave me alone what right have you got to comment on me and how I am.  Thought I was ok today when I was just in the house, but being out in the real world felt very different.  

There really is very little hope for Friday as she couldn't really make out the fetal pole and the pregnancy sack had collapsed at one end, although she said there was a chance it would come good, she didn't believe it and neither did I.  I don't even feel pregnant anymore, sickness has gone and boobs are not hurting like they were either.

Don't know where we go from here, that was my fifth miscarriage and my third that will need management to get rid of.  Am just so gutted as this was our first time of being on aspirin and clexane and with all the other supplements and everything else we have done I thought we would be ok.  If the clexane isn't going to solve my miscarriage problem, what the hell will.  What's the point of paying for IVF to just lose it.  This is the very reason I have put off doing IVF as I always knew that the keeping them is an even bigger problem for us than getting pregnant in the first place.  Still pleased to have got my BFP though and feel that we have learnt alot from doing IVF.  Just even more now feel that it's my fault and I am letting my husband down, a grade 2BB embie was on board and I couldn't keep it safe.


----------



## Clarebaby

Sorry, this is continued........

Have just seen the **** in my last message and that has made me smile - didn't know it was going to do that when I typed **** !.

Anyway, I am 39 at the end of the month so time is really running out, but will get results of testing on this baby and then hopefully the Consultant will have some other ideas for what to try next or maybe will say there's no point??.  Not ready to give up yet though.


----------



## Kitten 80

I no about **** 

No don't give up hon


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi all,

Been away for a couple of days so sorry Clare have just seen your posts now. 
I'm really sorry to hear that your scan didn't go aswell as hoped.  I really do hope you get some good news at the end of the week.   
Can I ask what the purpose is for the Clexane? I don't really know much about it and thought that it was used as an extra strong progesterone support to give the embie a chance to implant, though I only know of one person who took it and I think that was the reason why she was prescribed it.
Thinking of you sweetie, some people just don't read the 'leave me alone' signs very well do they.


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Wiggy

I tested positive for the antibody - anticardiolupin - which means that your blood is prone to tiny clots - they think that this is a factor in recurrent miscarriage so it's commonly prescribed as a preventative measure.


----------



## sarashy

Hey Clare sorry youre having a bad day huni. Still praying for you for friday.

Wiggs clexane is an anticoagulant so it thins the blood. We use it in immobile patients and people who are undergoing major surgery. Like Clare said it helps prevent blood clots. Hows things with you hun? Had my 20 wks scan today. well 20+4. Both babies are fine, which i was in a flat panic about yesterday after delivering a severely  deformed baby to a 17yr old. Baby didnt survive was born at 25+1 wks. Sometime i wish i didnt have so much knowledge, wish i could wipe out 5 yrs of university. Still being sick which is poo. n had a fall last wk. well faint as my blood pressure very low and fell onto bump but all ok luckily. Are you being to feel blooming yet?

Kitten - not long to ur follow up app now.

Hi to everyone else. Hope everyone doing ok.
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Ahh that has jogged my memory bank now, thanks for the explanation ladies  

Clare, I can't imagine how difficult this week must be for you waiting to get to Friday, but thinking of you  

Sara, oh my goodness, how traumatic for you    Yes sometimes knowledge isn't always power is it. I hope that on the plus side you are aware of lots of positive stories and facts to keep you reassured. Is there anything you can do about your low blood pressure? I am prone to low bp and am often dizzy but fortunately haven't passed out or fallen for a while. Generally things are well, had a panic at the weekend. We were away and I fell ill, I was up all night throwing up. Then in the morning when I went to the look there was some blood so obviously being the manic worrier that I am my mind went into over drive. All ok now thank goodness but need to make sure that when we go away in a few weeks time I take my notes and also know the numbers etc I need to call if anything happens. I can't believe that the last 18 wks have been fine and the three days I go away it all goes pear shaped, typical! I'm 19 wks now and have my scan a week tomorrow. The little bubbles I was feeling are more like prods now and are a lot more often which is keeping me sane! Hope you start to feel better soon  

Zuri, how are things with you hun? Did you decide to stick with your tx on this cycle? Hope all is well with work   Saw the 'phonics last night, they were awesome 

Hi everyone else


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps its so nice to see you to chatting about how far you are so pleased for you and hope I can join in with this kinda chat this year  .


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, i now arrived here, its late and i should be in bed but i wanted to come on and send more hugs to clare. if it comes to the worst clare, see what the tests bring and then think ahead later, i sure i remember you telling me not to think too far ahead.  Can i ask though, did they do anything different for when you were pregnant with your daughter? i know you having it so bad with the mc's- but there is living proof and hope that you can do this. i am heartbroken for you this week, take care. xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Cake Bake,

Wow Japan! how exciting!

Nope, daughter was a natural BFP and a total shock as came when had given up and stopped trying!.  Had no medication and was treated 'normally'.  But I did go into labour at 29 weeks, and then she came at 33 weeks so my body def doesn't like being pregnant.  They say that sub-fertility, miscarriage and prem labour are all part and parcel of the same thing.

I am really grateful for her and now think she really is a miracle, I just worry for her because she has no cousins and I want to provide her with a friend for life.

Thanks for the   and taking time to log on.  Hope you have a good trip and you feel ok being so far away from home.


----------



## Kitten 80

Japan wow I really would love to go there.

Clare you ok honey


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Kitten

I just want to get Friday out the way now so I can move on.  I have no pregnancy symptoms so don't think there is any chance that things will be ok.  Just want to find out whether I will have ERPC or medical treatment to promote the miscarriage.

We need some answers and then assuming they say there's a chance or something else we can try, we will try again.

Hope you are ok.

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Its horrible when you no something is there and not right when I had a ectopic myn was 4.5 months gone which I am surprised I didn't collaps a lot earlier I was ill but thought nothing of it as I didn't no I was pg but when I found out it was horrible poor little might had heart beat and everything I had 24 knowing baby Conna (thats what I named him) was there then I collapsed and nearly died.

So I am here for you


----------



## Clarebaby

God Kitten that is just awful, what a horrendous thing to go through.  Sure there can't be many days go by that you don't think about it.


----------



## Kitten 80

its been 13 years Clare 14th October nan's Birthday.

Thanks for hugs


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten    I didn't realise, that is awful    Sending you lots of      that you will get your dream one day     

Clare, sending you more    

Cakey, wow Japan, can't get more international than that! Are you there for long?


----------



## Lynschez

for Clare and Kitten, you've both through some horrible times, it's so unfair.  I really   all is proved wrong on Friday Clare.

Cakey, Japan - wow, so jealous   even if you are there for work (?) it's got to be sooo much better than here  

Hi Zuri, Clom, Wiggs, Sara   

Well, my drugs turned up today for next cycle - so stored under the bed til May!  Whilst sorting out tho, found lost of utrogestan from IUI cycle, think I might use that as well as gestone as I bled last time - don't think you can have too much support can you?!?!?  

Lyns x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

Thanks guys  

Clare you ok this morning  

everyone ok


----------



## Clarebaby

Ok, so is everyone sitting down?!!!

So scan today and went totally expecting them to say not grown and would start miscarrying soon, so how shocked were we when she said, oh yes there's the sack and there's the heartbeat!.  WHAT!!!!!!!

OMG, still in total shock that by total miracle all seems to be ok having totally written it off.  BUT are not getting excited as have been told to have next week off work for total rest and then go back for another scan next Friday afternoon.  This rollercoaster is mad.

It is 'virtually' the right size for a 7 weeker, so guess it was just the late implantation that made it late developing?, who knows, but we live another week!.

Thanks for all your support over the last week, and please send me more pos vibes for next week! Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Clare - So pleased for you, you have a sticky one there Hun


----------



## sarashy

Clare what fab news. Saw the update from u on my email just now n the comp couldn't load quick enough. Had my fingers crossed while it did. Sooooooo pleased for you, keep the positive vibes huni. Well done. Don't do anything next wk rest with feet up n let dh do everything.   everything ok next wk but I'm sure u won't need it. Told u I didn't see hb till 7 wks. Again well done n everything crossed for u. 
Sara x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Clarebaby

So pleased your scan worked out for you

Morning to everyone

Twinkle x


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo Clare


----------



## cake bake

Clare, am soooo beyond relieved for you - told you that you are not my twin!!! I am so happy that for once one of these situations goes the right way. and at same time, i'll be honest i'm sitting here crying out of both relief for you and feeling bad for self thinking why couldn't i have been luckly too. but i am so pleased that you are in with a really good shot now, I found some stats when i was looking that once you have seen heartbeat at 7 weeks you have over 85percent chance of a healthy baby - so please keep that in mind while taking it very easy and looking after that wee one, I think we are all prob very attached to him/her already having worried for you all week!

hows everyone else? again, hugs to you kitten as what you went through is beyond awful, but you will get your dream soon I'm sure.

japan is both a nightmare and great fun. work is so hard, really long demanding days, but being here is like being in a dream. I am in a place where there is almost no other western people, was out today at this market place that was so interesting but then you realise that you are the only white person there and stick out like a sore thumb! Was also in the most gorgeous department store with a shoe department that you have never seen in your life, shoes as far as eye could see and all beautiful, including a Jimmy Choo and Monolo Blahnick section - woo hoo - i wish!

xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Fiona, will be another long wait to next Friday and much as I like your 85% stat, I have unfortunately been on the wrong side of that stat twice so we proceed with caution!.

Talk about shock though, we were in shock but then my mum almost passed out when I told her, had to hold her up!

Difference is this time, that I am hoping that the Clexane and Aspirin is making the difference and the next time you get your BFP this is probably something that they will talk to you about.  I am sure that you will have your day, so hang on in there hun.    

Enjoy the rest of your trip and don't get spending all your pennies on fancy shoes!!


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, that's brilliant new hun, sending lots of     vibes your way  

Hey everyone else, hope you're all out making the most of the sunshine   have a lovely weekend all


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Clare, that is fantastic news I'm thrilled for you    I know that you are still being cautious, with good reason, but each step is a step closer and I'm sending you all the        in the world that you will have more positive news on Friday.

Fi, loving the sound of those shoes, it's just about the only thing for myself that I like buying at the moment!! Are you back soon? Hope you get some 'play' time too in Japan.

Hi everyone else, sorry I can't hang around we have the family for lunch, there will be 8 of us and the house could do with tidying up. A visit from my mil is a bit like a visit from the Queen and I like to make sure everything is just right    20 wks yesterday, scan on Tues, looking forward to it with caution, just hoping all is ok with bubs.

 and   to all


----------



## sarashy

Hey wiggs. Good look for scan on tues I had mine last Monday and seemed to take forever to which I begn to get more n more stressed as she wouldn't tell me anything and I had seen something horrid at work the day before (won't post what as don't want u like I was). Anyway eventually when I explained why I was stressed she said everything was fine n it was quite normal for it to take 30 mins to scan each baby n get all measurements, depending on sonographer. Hope everythings fine Hun I'm sure it will be. 

Clare again congrats. I hope u've got ur feet up. 

Fi japan cool! Living the thought of shoes. Dovthey do them big enough though  thought japs had small feet. 

Lyns weather here has been nice all wk n now rubbish n cold but not raining thank god for the wknd. Typical as im off. Hope ur having a nice relaxing time. 

  to everyone. Suppose today is a difficult day. Hope we're all doing something nice. 
Sara x


----------



## Züri

Just a quickie. Had day 7 scan today. Stimms seem to be going well this time on first cycle I had 6 follicles today I had 3 on one side and around 10 on the other. I was in shock! Another scan Wednesday then EC possible Saturday or Sunday 

Still not sunk in that I am cycling again

hope you all well oh and claire WOW! Amazing news! Funny I had a feeling this would happen with your scan


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - What woneful luck, good luck for the weekend xx

Clare - How are you Hunni? xx

Lyns - Hope you are well xx

Fi - Hope your enjoying Japan xx

Sara, Wiggs - Hope both the pregnant ladies are doing ok, well done on the scan Sara and good luck for yours Wiggs xx

AFM - Things are starting to happen my drugs were delivered yesterday, and I have a set up appt today, Af due in 2 weeks then I start jabbing, suddenly all feels so real xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

That's great Zuri, all comes around quickly doesn't it, good luck for EC       for lots of lovely fertilised eggs for you.  You better start making some plans to get you through the dreaded 2WW!.

Good luck for today Wiggy, are you going to find out what flavour it is?

Sarashy, glad your scan went well, it will fly by from here on in - will be time to get that bag packed before you know it.  Hope you are feeling well now and can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is ok.  

I am working from home again this week (and watching lots of TV!) resting and trying not to think about scan on Friday, all feels fine though.  This is my 'bad' week, but if Friday goes ok I might start to believe - just a little bit. 

Waiting patiently - not long to go now,  hope that AF comes on time for you.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning all

how are you  

I am happy happy happy and there is no real reason   just that the sun is out.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Sounding good Zuri    hope the job is still going well  

Morning Kitten, oops, it's afternoon now   yes, sun shining here and definitely puts me in a good mood   Just hope the it stays shining for our holiday next week   

Clare, so pleased that you're able to work from home and take it easy this week   Will be thinking of you on Friday, hope I can get online whilst we're away, but if not you know that I will be hoping all is well at your scan      Yes, we'd like to know what we're having, I'm useless at surprises, I always look for my christmas presents before hand too    

Sara, great news on your scan   it must have been a big relief, I feel like I'm holding my breath today until ours later   Did you find out the flavours?

Hi Waiting, it's so exciting when the drugs arrive isn't it, I used to get a lot of satisfaction out of re-arranging the fridge for them, but that could be just me    You'll be going in no time    

Clom, how's things with you hun    

Hi Lyns and Cakey, hope all good with you too. My screen has started jumping around so will post now before I lose it


----------



## Kitten 80

Hope so other wise we wont go Hiking to dangerouse


----------



## Wiggywoo

Where do you go hiking Kitten? We're taking our boots with us but will be sticking to some moderate trails


----------



## Kitten 80

Up in Derby down the gouge lovely couldn't tell you what its called right now but can when I come back


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, fab news on the follies hun, hope they keep growing and you get to ET as planned  

Clare, hope you're not going too  , keep your feet up hun, I'm sure all will be well  

Sara, Wiggs, hope you pregnant ladies are well, scans must be soooo exciting (well, except when they don't tell you things  ) Hopefully we'll all get so experience that soon 

Waiting, not long to go now petal, are you on long or short protocol?

Kitten, I wish I had your energy hun, you're always so PMA and active!  

Clom, how are things petal

Fi, you still in Japan? Bought those shoes yet?  

AFM, a bit of a rant, sorry.  Work's totally done one over on me!  I've been 'temporarily promoted' to cover a job that no one wanted to do for the past 10 months, was only initially for 3 but then it just kept getting extended.  Then yesterday, totally out of the blue, I get told I'm no longer required to do it 'with immediate effect' as the woman who is the grade above me feels she can incorporate it into her job    honestly, drives me   so I'm now back to my old job which bores me to tears, and also pays less!  Just makes me feel so used!!!!  Oh well, I've enrolled in a yoga course, first class starts tonight, so hopefull that'll help me deal with everything  

Lyns


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lyns - Sorry about work Hun, that's a real pain, yoga sounds good though.  I'm doing an Antagnistic which is SP xx

Kitten - Glad your on a high, sunshine is a clever thing manages to put you in a really good mood  

Wiggy - Is your scan today, are you going to find out what you've got? xx

Hope everyone else is ok

AFM - Yes was very excited to have drugs arrive yesterday, had set up appointment today, so just need to wait for AF to arrive then we're off xx


----------



## sarashy

Omg ok so little rant. Anyone see  GMTV this morning? Report on some lottery thing for people to win a doner egg from America! Omg talk about messing with peoples emotions! Think it's also free treatment included but still people may be really be  getting their hopes up and even then no guarantee that it will work. But some stupid woman from American fertility whatever says it's a 60% chance of working. Rubbish what bloody plant does she live on get in the real world. Argh! I was so annoyed. 

Hope everyone ok this morning. And sorry rant over. 

Babies both fine I think. Wiggs no Hun not finding out what flavour we're having. Is it your scan today?  Good luck. Clare thinking of u huni. Hi everyone else. Sorry hard to do individuals on iPhone as can't see rest of screen. Good luck for ec this wk and those starting tx. Sorry memory crap n can't remember who these people were. But hello everyone else. 
Sara xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think people are just insencative on tv  

Hi Sarshy hope your ok and glad babies are good


----------



## Züri

hi girls - had another scan today - in shock - he mumbled 14 ish follicles on right ovary and 3 on left - I had about 8 showing on my last scan on my first IVF this almost double   trigger tomorrow and EC on Sat!

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Wow Zuri did they say what sizes you had


----------



## Züri

Kitten my clinic over here are very different to the UK, short on information, they don't tell you a thing but i saw him measure a few and on screen they were around 15mm I think

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh ok thats weird how they are differant ours wont do it unless they are over 18mm  , so excited for you


----------



## Züri

I think and hope that by Saturday they'll have grown to 18mm + no? but I have no idea the size as he didn't say but i just saw what I thought was 15mm when he was fiddling about on the scan measuring things


----------



## Kitten 80

They should be 18 + by then hon


----------



## Clarebaby

Good luck for Saturday Zuri, will be thinking of you and   for lots of fertilised eggies on Sunday!


----------



## Wiggywoo

Wow, Zuri what a fab response and to say that you were (once) classed as a poor responder    Good luck for Sat     I'll try and log on whilst we away but as I've banned DH from taking the lap top I'll have to be sneaky about how I do it  

AFM, scan went well yesterday all fine with everything they were looking for. However, despite wanting to know the gender, the baby was crossing its' legs, keeping its' hands covering anything and the placenta was in the way so there was no chance of finding out     We weren't too concerned, much rather it be that way round then find out the gender but also a problem. I quite excited about having a surprise now but better get the baby names book out for boys names though


----------



## Züri

wow wiggs i can't believe you are at 20 weeks already! goes so fast! glad the scan went well xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Wigs its going so quick  

Hi everyone


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, what a fantastic response, wishing you lots of luck for the weekend       You've also given me hope cos I had such a shoddy response first time round, I thought that's what I would have next time, but maybe things can be different   

Wiggs, sounds like you've got a shy little one in there!  20 weeks already, where does the time go??  You and Sara will have your babies in  your arms in no time  

Well my yoga class helped me get over my frustrations at work, 30 mins relaxation at the end nearly had me nodding off    fantastic night's sleep followed it tho!!!

  to everyone else, hope you're all ok


----------



## Clarebaby

Well it's all over again, can't believe we've had to go through this twice in the same pregnancy.  No heartbeat today and all over, going for ERPC next week.

It's just sh*t.

Have appointment with DrGorgy at ARGC in two weeks.

Zuri, good luck this weekend.

Love you all, you have been great, thank you.


----------



## sarashy

Clare massive hugs huni. Soooooo sorry for u darlin.   
sara x


----------



## Züri

Clare I am so sorry that's just so so sad


----------



## waitingpatiently

Clare - So sorry


----------



## Züri

Morning girls

Off for EC in a couple of hours - nervous I have too many follicles therefore too many not so good eggs. It's exciting having more than last time but I do believe in quality of quantity

Anyway i'll log back in later and let you know how i did

x


----------



## sarashy

Good luck zuri. Fingers crossed for lots of ripe eggies. 
Sara x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Morning ladies

Sorry havnt been on lately had a rough week, lost uncle suddenly on sunday then my auntie lost her mum on tuesday so as you can imagine she as had a rough time losing her husband and mum within 2 days. Uncle was such a great talented man, and he will be sadly missed by lots of people.

Good luck Zuri with EC today hope it goes well

Clare - so sorry you have to go through this life is so unfair

Twinkle


----------



## waitingpatiently

Twinkle -  

Zuri - Good luck for EC xxx


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, so sorry hun    life is so unfair sometimes  

Twinkles,    so sorry 

Zuri, all the best for today hun, fingers crossed for lots of lovely top quality eggs   

 everyone else, hope you all have fab weekends


----------



## Züri

Twinks so sorry about losing your uncle - i had gathered from ** that you must have lost someone

Well they got 12 eggs (3 more than last time) i am over the mood with 12 but i did think that when he counted 17 follies on Wednesday there might have been more - but I am thankful and grateful for the 12! 

Will not know fertilisation now until Tuesday when i go in for transfer - they don't tell you anything here

x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All,

How are you holding up Zuri, it's a long time to wait to find out how your eggies are doing but   that they will have done well for you.

Oh Twinkle, what a horrible time for you, so awful.  Hope you are ok.  

I am back in the office today for first time in two weeks, have been working from home which has been ok.  Weird being back in the real world today especially as still haven't had any bleeding so know how my little poppet is still in there.  Have another scan tomorrow as two nurses have to sign off that definitely no life there and then am booked in for ERPC on Friday.  

Roll on appoinment with Dr Gorgy and   to find some answers.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Clare


----------



## cake bake

Hi all, not long back and not had chance to get on internet in ages. Will update more later but am still at work.

Clare, I am beyond gutted that you are going through this again. Life is so unfair and it is ****. You know where I am if you want to talk or rant.   

Zuri, am really pleased for you that you got good crop, hope they are all baking away nicely and that tomorrow will go well. 

I am now downregging and on the path to getting my frostie onboard - very scary.

will catch up with you all better later.

F  x x


----------



## Lynschez

Clare,   , will be thinking of you tomo sweetie 

Fi, nice to have you back, can't believe you're d/regging already - where does the time go!?!?!    Wishing lots of    that your frostie is the one hun  

Zuri, hope ET goes well tomo hun    sending you lots of   

 Sara, Wiggs, Twinks, Kitten, hope you all had lovely weekends  

AFM, no news other than the worse toothache ever    Emergency appt with dentist tomo, just hoping nothing major as I have a serious denitst phobia  

Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ya peeps just a quick visit hope you are all ok I am so busy atm love to all


----------



## Züri

I girls

glad someone posted as have been too lazy to go and find this thread in the minefield that is FF 

had ET this morning. Of my 12 eggs 9 fertilized. 6 were frozen on Sunday and the other three left till today. This morning I had a perfect 8 cell and very good but only 7 cell transferred. The other was 6 cell and discarded

so fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. Nice to know I have 6 in the freezer which means 2 more goes with FET. Over here they like to thaw 3 at a time and transfer the best 2. As they were all frozen at fertilization stage (barely 2 cells) we have no idea the quality of them all 

cake bake didn't realize you were starting your FET. You won't have to DR for 3 months again will you? I didn't down reg for my FET last year. I just did a low dose of Gonal F for about a week to thicken lining. Wishing you lots of luck x

hello everyone else x


----------



## Lynschez

Zuri, brilliant news on the embies, wishing you lots of     & hope 2ww passes with no drama  

Hey Kitten, good thing about being busy is time flies, hope you're doing ok  

 to everyone else  

AFM, infected wisdon tooth meant lots of painful cleaning today at dentist & a course of antibiotics - oh the joy!  At least it's better to get it sorted now before tx starts x x


----------



## cake bake

zuri, thats a great outcome, 2 excellent embies on board and a nice back up plan in place. Am amazed at how they do it at your clinic, picking 3 early on and freezing the others, but it worked out well. got everything crossed that this is your time, you and your hubby deserve it so much. what you doing over the 2WW, are you working but taking it easy?           

Lyns, that sounds horrible, hope its feeling a lot better now, ouch!  

Clare, just sos you know, i never wrote poop, sounds so out of context for what i was trying to say. i wrote a naughty word and i guess a moderator caught me - oops!  How are you doing today, been totally thinking about you.     

Hi kitten, twinks, wiggs, sara and everyone - i still catching up on all. am so tired at nights with the jetlag, keep crashing out at 9am!

F xx


----------



## Züri

Hi cake bake. Yes the embryo freezing laws here mean they have to do things differently, however my doctor has a 40% success rate so maybe it doesn't affect things too much. 

carrying on as normal for 2Ww just as I have pretty much for whole cycle. I have done non of the recommended things as I did on last years cycle. No Accu, no hot water bottle, a tipple of port a few nights, no drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts, no extra protein, carried on running and I had a better response. I think this process is stressful enough without adding extra pressure so I think for the next two weeks I'll just carry on as normal. Although no tipple this time 

xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Good for you Zuri, keep chilled out and who knows?      

I had the most horrendous hospital experience yesterday – sorry this is a bit long!.  Mum came with me and first of all we went to the CRM for a confirmation scan, despite me hoping that a miracle would have happened it was sadly not to be.  The pregnancy sack is still complete and measures 7+6, but little baby was barely visible.  Had good chat with the nurse after and she agreed it was best that I go for further miscarriage tests before embarking on another cycle.  

Anyway she sent me to the ‘Antenatal and Gynae’ ward to fill in my pre op forms and have MRSA swabs etc.  Having been warned that there would be pregnant women there, I was totally ok about that and only had to wait five mins before being taken through to the office. 

Then the horror started, these two nurses said (in a not very friendly tone) ‘look, why are you here?, we don’t know why you’ve come so don’t know what to do with you!’ I explained the sad circumstances and then they just went off on one (honest to God, you couldn’t have dreamt it) ‘the CRM are so unprofessional, can’t believe they’ve sent you over here when we’ve got antenatal clinic on, how must you be feeling with all these pregnant women around, we’ll be having words about this’ and they just kept on going on, fact is it was them making it a horrendous experience.  

Then they were going on about the fact they didn’t know I was coming (although the ward receptionist did, they just clearly hadn’t been passed the message), it was so awkward.  

Then one of the nurses took a private call about her son getting a detention and we had to sit and listen to this for five minutes.  She puts the phone down, looks at me and says with a tut ‘kids, they’re not that fantastic you know!’  OMG!!!!.  

After a painful 10 minutes, another nurse came in with another pre op form, looked at me and said to the nurse, ‘you’ve got another one of these on the way, only don’t ask her for her weight as she’s sensitive, just ask a BMI’  so the nurse replied ‘oh great, we’ve got a fatty on the way!’  OMG!!!!.  Mum and I were just in disbelief, was like being in a bad Little Britain.  

Anyway, at last all is booked in for Friday (I hope else it will be Monday and it would be a rubbish way to spend a birthday!) and then I can start getting back to normal.  Am having much better day being back at work today and know that life will be good again soon!.  

Sorry for the ‘me’ rant, but thought I would amaze you all with my story!.

Take care everyone!


----------



## Züri

Clare that is just awful! i am shocked! I hope you are going to complain! not only for your treatment but the comments made about the larger lady - how awful

uerghhhhh

Sorry you had to go through that - making me angry so not sure how you kept it together 

x


----------



## cake bake

clare, that is absolutely shocking, its hard enough without dealing with complete idiots. what c*ws!  i can't believe that you had to go to an area with pregnant people too. i was really grateful that the EPU was away from the maternity area and that i had my own room as i would not have coped in amongst pregnant people, that and the lovely midwife made it a day from hell that was easier to get through, i really hope that you get better treatment on friday. How are you doing with all of this, you seem quite brave just now? I found I was quite brave through to the ERPC as it was a case of getting through it, but then it was harder, i know you know all of this but i just want to remind you to not do too much with work and remember to take some time for yourself afterwards.

zuri, am loving your nice relaxed attitude, i hope it continues through the 2WW and you avoid the loopy stage. is great that you just continued as normal, just shows you really how little we can control all of this.

I am still exhausted and pretty crabbit too - i think its a combination of the jetlag and the downreg drug, or i'm just a grumpy witch! forgot to answer last night about the downreg time - its the implant again so at least i not having to sniff. the plan is that i wait on my bleed which should be over the weekend, get scanned and if all ok its 10ish days of some drug 3 times a day to thicken the lining, then its pray time that my little frostie makes the defrost, pop it in and more drugs for the support during the 2WW. am in disbelief that i am doing this again, i still get a bit angry that i'm having to do it but i'm not going to get my baby if i don't just get on with it all i guess, even if this doesn't work its all just part of the next step for the next go = who dares wins and all that!!

F xx


----------



## Züri

Hi cake bake

for my down regging I only had to have one injection. I hate the sound of those sniff things. Still it's strange you have to down reg for frozen. Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle x


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi

Cakey your d-reg seems to have come so quickly,     for success from this one and that you won't have to start again.

Zuri - I found the first week of the 2WW ok, it was just the second week when every day seemed to last an eternity waiting for OTD, sounds like you have everything under control just now.

I am ok, unless I think about it and then I can't stop the   , .  But, I had such a bad time in 2008 when after natural BFP I didn't find out until 12 week scan that it had died at 8 weeks, I was a mess for a long time after that.  So this time isn't as bad, and after getting my BFP had mentally prepared to take it week by week and not let myself truly believe.  Also, we have investigations booked with Dr Gorgy at FGA and hope to get some answers, last time it just felt like the end of the world and we did nothing for nearly a year to try to move things on.  Will def be better once Friday out the way.

Hi to everyone else! hope all ok.


Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Hello my lovely's

Clare you should get in touch with watch dog that is totally unprofessional and not to mension unsencative   sorry you had to go though that.

Cakebake your not an old witch  

Zuri I had to inject every bloomin day for 5 weeks and 2 of them was double jab my poor legs looked blue  .

Hope you are all ok


----------



## Züri

just a very quick one girls as am at work

I have been is lots of discomfort still with this bloated feeling and research on google says its a symptom of OHSS. I emailed my clinic yesterday asking what they can suggest I take - they just called today saying they want to see me but I am at work today and there is no way I can go in so I am going in at 7.30am tomorrow

If I have mild OHSS does anyone know what the impact on IVF will be? I am surprised if I have got it, I got a good amount of eggs but certainly not as many as normal OHSS ladies! a little worried xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Your probably ok Zuri but if you have got it they might hold off ET for when your better lets just hope your ok


----------



## Züri

I had ET on Tuesday Kitten


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - In case it is OHSS try and take on plenty of fluids, about 3 litres a day I think, in terms of the effect on IVF, so you mean the result?

xx


----------



## Züri

I have read that getting pregnant if you have OHSS can make the condition much worse - hence why like in Twinkles case they postpone IVF -  just concerned if it is i will get worse or it might cause problems with a pregnancy if it worked?


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - I think it's the hormones given off by a pregnancy that make it worse.  What symptoms do you have, I was warned against feeling sick, bad headache, diorreah (sp?), try not to worry but see what the clinic say tommorow. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh sorry Zuri   your ok honey rest well


----------



## Clomidia

Oh my goodness gals, haven't been on in weeks and can't believe ZURI you have had ET already!!!!       
I only quickly looked at this page as I was wondering how you were getting on, so I will have a good read through all the back posts and catch up on all the news... and write more soon 

Zuri, darling sending you loads and loads and loads of              for that BFP
Oh, I think I am right in saying that apparently mild OHSS is an amazingly good sign during the 2ww
I just KNOW it is going to work for you darling

Clare, big big hugs... so so sorry       

Everyone else... big hugs... sorry for not reading up on all your news... will read and write more soon 

Cxx


----------



## Züri

Yay!!!! Clom is back! lovely to hear from you x


Went to docs this morning VERY early this morning 7.50am! i am knackered

Anyway took blood and urine test was fine - I do have extra fluid - nothing was said that i definitely had it but then that's what it is like over here - you sort of have to prise it out of them, they keep the information to themselves and just treat it! anyway over hyperstimilation wsa muttered a few times so I reckon i just have it mildly

Clom I have heard if you have OHSS and get pregnant it can make it flare up more - I have felt it since EC so I am not sure if it is linked or not - she said she couldn't see if i was pregnant or not on the scan today - i am sure it wouldn't be impossible to see though at 3 days past ET! 

xx


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Zuri, I know it sounds daft but I think this is a REALLY good sign!!!! As long as the docs are happy it's mild ohss, you just keep drinking the water and getting some rest whenever you can... 

Eeeek, it's going to be a BFP... I can feel it in my waters for you      

I know I have been AWOL lately, work has been way, waaaay too busy. Hardly ever on ** even!!   

I'm still having my sad days, or sad moments, but dh and I talked last week and we really don't want to do ivf again - of course in my heart there is always hope when you do ivf, and I would love to try again but my head says NO NO NO     We will be making adoption enquiries in the summer and I'm trying - hard! - to tell myself every day that our children will be here in a few short years, and I should make the most of the time without them, do all the fun things we can, and then we'll be ready for when they come...


----------



## Züri

Clom that's exciting news that you will be looking into adoption in summer, you are so brave - it' something I couldn't do

After this cycle and possibly two FET cycles after this - if non of those work then that's it for us too, i have had enough - this time it's been harder emotionally re getting along with my husband, we have had some major rows which are all hormone fueled - i don't remember it being like this last time - however this time I am hardly thinking about the actual IVF and result - i really am carrying on as normal bar the raging screaming banshee that comes out every now and again 

I haven't really been posting on here much either - just the past week or so running up to EC - it's weird how we still need that support network 

I hope you are right re your prediction although I am not holding out much hope 

Take care Clom xxx


----------



## Clomidia

Ha ha, Zuri, you are the far braver one doing IVF again... I couldn't do it   

Sorry to hear you and dh have found it difficult, it is such a tough road sometimes and the pressure on our relationships is just horrible, and so unfair. I have tears in my eyes now, reading your post. Gah, we sure are held hostage by our hormones at times!! I am also thinking of a friend today who is having another scan, I don't want to say too much but her 20 week scan brought some bad news, so she is back in again for another one today...we forget sometimes that all we want is that bfp, but how fragile it is, thinking of her and all our other gals on here who have lots their little angels ...    

Ok, well, I know you don't want to get your hopes up, so I hope you don't mind if I do it for you?    I will cheer on your BFP, on your behalf


----------



## Züri

Oh Clom I hope you're friends scan is ok - sh!t how worrying - it really does never get easier does it even after a BFP

Yeah it's a tough old business - physically (even with mild OHSS) I find it fine - it's just the hormones and emotions 

Anyway I am excited at the prospect of your adoption journey - you really deserve it 

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clom   good to see you back missed you hon  

Its a lovely day today I have huge  smile on my


----------



## Clomidia

Good for you Kitten! 
Hope you have a nice weekend planned. I have just finished work and am planning my first lovely glass of vino... very soon!!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well  

Zuri, 1 week down, 1 week to go - hope you're not going too     all works out for you this time hun  

Clom, lovely to hear from you - wishing you all the best with your adoption journey    not sure if it's something that I could do to be honest - watched a programme on c4 a while back called find me a family - we watched it in the hope that it would provide inspiration for us to go down that route, but it just had the opposite effect   

Kitten, pleased you're in a good place at the moment hun, keep smiling   

Cakey, how's the d/reg going - are you having any horrible side effects??

Clare   how you doing hun?  Hope things went as planned on Friday and you are getting lots of TLC from DH  

Wiggs & Sara, hope you and beanies are all doing well 

Waiting, how are things going with you? Not long to go now is there?? x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Back from holidays   Haven't read back yet, just wanted to say hello to all   

I just read Lyns' last message and Zuri is on her 2ww    Hope all went well with EC and ET and that you're managing to stay relaxed and stress-free like you seemed to be in the run-up to it all.       

Will catch up and post properly soon, DH isn't back to work until Tues so hopefully we'll spend a nice day together tomorrow, if this damned rain ever stops of course!


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening to all hope your all doing well, sorry for being a rubbish FF recently have had alot going off lately

will be a rubbish FF for the next week as well im afraid DH and me are off to yorkshire late tomorrow afteroon (after uncles funeral) for a few days together, really looking forward to it, af was due friday so was hoping it would be out the way but as yet still not arrived although i can feel it nots far away   

Speak soon 

Twinkle


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all ok and keeping well


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Everyone

Hope all ok, and you are remaining sane Zuri! and d reg is treating you well Cakey.

Well, went to hosp on Friday for ERPC and after 3 hours sat in a freezing cold corridor we were eventually sent home and told to come back Monday as they couldn't fit me in.  Great, was v   as had got it in my head that all would be sorted and could move on.  

As it happpened we actually managed to have a nice weekend and celebrated my birthday a day early on Sunday.  Was so weird going in yesterday and eventually getting treated, every now and then I'd think 'blimey, this is not how I saw my birthday going!'. 

Never mind, tis done now.  Have some painful cramps and bit of bleeding but not too bad.  Am working from home today,  I've barely been in the office these last few weeks.  Fortunately my boss is away on holiday so has been much easier to manage than normally would have been.

So have appointment with Dr Gorgy on Tue, and we'll take it from there.  Kitten, where are you at with everything at the moment?

Best wishes to you all, and thanks again for being there


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi I am just waiting for my appointment in may to start again 2nd time lucky


----------



## Züri

Just a quickie as on iPhone at work

Clare so sorry you have had to go through that on your birthday. Happy birthday for yesterday x

have any of you girls ever had OHSS? I gather I have it. Docs don't really tell me much here  but I have been in lots of pain in my stomach last week after ET and EC. A scan on Thursday showed fluid. Over weekend Sunday and Monday I felt lots better but today it's all come back again and felt terribly sick this morning. Got another check up Thursday but god it's horrible  anyone had similar?

X


----------



## Clarebaby

Oh no Zuri,

No personal experience but from what I've read it seems you have to drink loads and through the night too. Eat lots of protein and rest up.

Some useful links if you can read any of it on your iphone.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54639.0.html

http://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/ovarian-hyperstimulation-syndrome-what-you-need-know

Take good care of yourself


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, sorry i also feel like a rubbish FF recently, not been able to get on here much in the last week.

Clare, i am horrified and outraged that you have been treated so badly, am glad you still managed to enjoy your birthday and that its behind you now. good luck with your appointment with the specialist, was it today?

Zuri, really sorry that you are feeling so awful. are you resting up and drinking your water? i hope its not stressing you too much for the 2ww as you are doing so well. really hoping thats its flared up becasue of good things happening inside, keeping lots of positive thoughts your way.      

Lyns, hows you? whens your next appointments? i'm doing ok on the downreg, have been a bit tired and grumpy but no real side effects - just normal!

Kitten, hows my fav happy positive person??

wiggs, sara, hope you are both doing well, what weeks are you both on now?

twinkle, how are you my lovely? you have had such a hard time. hope you having a good time on your lux trip away and that AF doesn't manage to come along at the wrong time! 

me - my bleed started this morning, so its a scan and bloods for me tomorrow morning, if all well then i on the meds and its all go. although its not really at the forefront of my mind just now. one of my best friends has been fighting cancer for the last 2 years and suddenly over the weekend she deteriorated quickly, shes now in hospital and will go soon. i am devastated, especially for her husband and mum.  i hate even thinking of me right now, but husband mentioned on way home that all this is not going to be good for the FET cycle and now i am worried that its stupid to put myself through it when i am so stressed and upset. will mention it at the clinic tomorrow, but i know my friend would be so upset at me if i put it off because i am worrying about her. is awful, makes you really appreciate what your friends mean to you. she was amazing with me when i had the miscarriage despite everything she has going on. x


----------



## Clomidia

Cakebake, I'm so sorry. Sending you big hugs and thoughts for your dear friend    

Zuri, hope you feel better soon love    

Claire, I'm so sorry about everything you've been through and hope you had a happy birthday.. somehow...


----------



## Züri

girls deffo got OHSS 

Just had to make an emergency appointment at docs as wsa in so much pain last night 

got to do 2 weeks of injections and drink more and depending on blood results i may have to go into hospital

BUT!

I am freaked

he basically pretty much told me in a round about way I was pregnant!!!


----------



## sarashy

Zuri wuhoo congrats! Did he do a test? But poo bout the ohss. Hope u feel better soon xxx


----------



## Züri

well i had to give a sample - whether he tested that i have no idea - he just said my symptpms with the OHSS flaring up means it is very likely - he said he was 80% sure and basically was acting like I was

I wont believe it until i have the blood test results however


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - Wow amazing, I have heard that most people that develop OHSS post transfer go on to become pregnant xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Wow Zuri - talk about every cloud has a silver lining - or gold plated in this case!.  Keep on drinking those fluids and look after yourself.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, keeping my fingers crossed for you that your doc is right   As soon as you mentioned OHSS I did wonder........    Hope that the side effects aren't too awful for you at the moment, will he sign you off work? Surely you have to be resting, drinking, oh and peeing a lot?  

Clare, hun, you've been through so much    and it's all so unfair and unjust. I'm sure that Dr Gorgy can answer your questions when you meet with him next week. He was our next port of call had our last tx not been successful. I gather he follows the Dr Beer school of thought when it comes to miscarraige and multiple failures. I have got the 'Is My Body Baby Friendly' book which can make for interesting, if heavy, reading! Have you got it? I mainly used it as a reference book otherwise I probably would have self-diagnosed everything under the sun    The impression I got is that nothing is unexplained it just depends on how far you want to go in terms of tests and treatments etc. Have you been following his thread or the other threads on Immune & Inv's boards? I did quite a bit of reading and research about this time last year and would be interested to know how your apt goes and what you think. Also a good friend is being treated with him for immunes but cycling at her usual clinic, I think it's good that he is happy to do that. I hope that you have managed to enjoy a belated birthday and that your nearest and dearest have been giving you a lot of pampering   

Cake, what a rough time for you too    I hope that all was well at the scan this morning   It must be so difficult seeing such a close friend suffering like this and to also see her close family go through it too. I know that you want to be there for her and to do all that you can, it's only natural, I hope that you have your DH and other friends and family that are there for you too. You can't do it all alone   

Twinks    hope your holiday is giving you the time out that you need   

Everyone on here is having such a bad time of it at the moment   

Hi Kitten, Lyns, Sara, Waiting, Clom and everyone else


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi Wiggy

Yes, have got the book and OMG it's some seriously scientific stuff and a far cry from the Chinese medicine I was doing through IUI.  Have done quite a bit of reading on the immune thread but it's so complicated it's quite hard to follow.  Just hoping for something to pin my problems on, I don't believe it's just bad luck, particularly with my DD being 7 weeks early - seems to be part of the pattern.

Appointment is next Tuesday and they take bloods on the day, about 15 vials!, then it's only a couple of weeks until results, and then back on the immune thread for someone to tell me what the hell they mean!

Take care all


----------



## Züri

Hi Wiggs. Yeah seems a lot of people think OHSS = BFP  signed off for a week and total bed rest. Drinking sports drinks but I don't drink a lot or like water, it's a bit difficult. I have gained 7lbs and look huge and can hardly move. Hate to think what stage 3 OHSs is like if this is stage 2!

so roll on Saturday and testing. Feel weird him telling me he's 80% sure. Would rather he didn't 

X


----------



## Kitten 80

Helloooooooooooooo peeps

I am very   right now just had some more good news lady on other thread got her BFP on 2nd go so looking forward to my 2nd go now  

Hope evetyone ok love to all


----------



## Wiggywoo

Kitten, loads of people I know, well one 'real life' person and heaps of FF's have had positives on their second go   Hopefully you'll be joining them in the near future    

Zuri, I join you on the not liking water thing. For some reason I just struggle to drink liquids unless it's something I like (i.e. bad for me)   or I am really thirsty by which time I gather I'm already dehydrated   Last summer I managed to do better and I did find the more I drank the more I wanted but it doesn't take much for me to get out of the habit. I quite like cranberry juice but not sure if you can have too much  
I can understand you feeling a bit confused about the Dr saying how certain he is that your pg, you want to be excited but then you don't want to get carried away I guess........just typical isn't it, when you want to know whats going he didn't say much and then when he does your not sure if you want to know     Hopefully plenty of bed rest will do the trick for you and I'm sure that your DH is running around after your every whim     

Clare, I know what you mean, just deciphering the test results is no mean feat! And I think that by the time you get to see him as you've already been through so much he presumes a certain level of understanding. Don't be afraid to ask for explanations and why he recommends what he does etc. It's important that you are happy with the course of action that you decide to take. There were a few treatments, well one in particular that I wasn't sure I would have done if it had ever been tested and recommended. I only had level one immunes and NK cells done, which came back high. We could have had intralipids to treat the nkc's but in the end decided to opt for IVIg as I felt that it could cover issues that we didn't know about or hadn't tested for, though it was far more expensive, though not as expensive as doing another cycle had it not worked!
Like you say, from your history it is logical to think that there is something going on, hopefully something will be found that is easily treatable - if you see what I mean!
Along with the scientific stuff like IVIg and a few other drugs I also had reiki and acupuncture this time around so whilst I know what you mean about it feeling a world away from chinese medicine and the like, it's good to get a balance. One of my friends swears blind that the reiki was what made the difference but I can't help but feel that the IVIg must have played a big part. We'll never know!

Right, coffee is getting cold and I better go and rescue my lindt chocolate egg before it disappears, yum yum!


----------



## cake bake

hi lovelies.

just wanted to come on and give you all a big hug. my friend died last night, is horrible typing that. am relieved she not suffering any more but it had been too quick, is too sad. she really was a lovely person and i am going to miss her so much.

managed to go for scan this morning,  even if i was all over the place, all is ok and i on the tablets 3 times day, next scan next friday. thought of delaying it but know i have to keep going.

sorry for short one tonight - but zuri, i am keeping quietly confident for you.  

F x


----------



## Züri

Cake Bake I am so sorry for your loss - I know what it's like losing a friend - take care lots of care of yourself and time to grieve  xx   

Its 4.30am and I can not sleep - I am in agony and just want to go to hospital to drain this fluid - I still feel they re under diagnosing this telling me it's mild - if it is mild then I would hate to have it proper - i am quite a tough cookie but this is flooring me - very upset and uncomfortable


----------



## Wiggywoo

for Cake and Zuri


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everyone 

 think we need a group hug


----------



## Clomidia

Cakebake, I'm so so sorry for your loss   

Zuri, how are you doing today? I am getting worried we haven't heard from you    

(PS once all is well with you, I can't wait to say I told you so   )


----------



## Züri

Afternoon girls 

Well....... I am currently in hospital for a week hooked up to various drips. Broke down in hysterical tears at my doctors and after another scan discovered more fluid and now on my lungs - prob why i am struggling to breathe then! So anyway finally I am taken seriously and am where I should be. When I was checking in I was asking the lady if my insurance was ok due to this being a private hospital and the problems ihad last time, was worried they 
may not treat me as it is IVF based. Anyway she said of course it's all ok you're pregnant so are covered. I replied 'oh am I?' she looked at me in horror went very red mumbled and changed subject! Still won't know until Saturday when they do a blood test. Suppose they have to assume I am re what treatment they can give me

anyway so that's the daily drama from me! 

Will keep you all posted xxxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Oh my goodness Zuri, I can't believe that you were suffering at home with all of that fluid where it shouldn't be when you should have been in hospital  At least you are in the right place now and are getting the care that you (and little one) need   Hopefully with all of your drips and everthing you are now on the way to a speedy recovery. Sending you big hugs in the mean time   

Top up of    for Cakey   

Hi Clom, Kitten and co


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies

  Zuri, how awful for you, I hope you're feeling lots better soon, and   that you get confirmation of a BFP to compensate for it all

More    for Fi, I'm sorry about your friend hun.  Pleased that you managed to make your scan tho and all was ok.  Hope you get to have some time to yourself this Easter weekend and have lots of TLC   

Clare    sorry the hugs are a bit late, but I'm so sorry you had to go though what you have been - what a load of pants!!!  Belated   too, at least you managed to enjoy that.  Hope you get some good answers from Dr Gorgy when you go  

Kitten, so pleased you're on here to keep up the PMA     your next cycle will be here before you know it  

Clom, hope things are good with you hun  

Wiggs & Sara, hope you're having happy and healthy pregnancies and all is well with you  

AFM, no news really, just waiting for appt on 22nd.   turned up this morning with a vengance, so am sat curled up on the sofa with a cup of tea (decaf of course  ), hot water bottle and working though the box-set of shameless    Hope I feel better tomo, out for a meal tomo night with friends, then Lincoln on Sunday as DH's band has a gig.

Hope you all have a lovely Easter weekend x x


----------



## Clomidia

Oh Zuri, you poor thing     
I'm so sorry you're poorly but glad you're in the right place getting the assistance you need (now). Take care of you xx

Lyns, big hug  the oul witch is a pain isn't she?! She caught me by surprise yesterday (early! but at least I'll be done for my week away with dh next week! ) Sounds like a lovely weekend you have planned. Wishing you the best of luck for your appt on the 22nd. I'll be interested to know what they say to you and hope it's positive news

Wiggs, hi honey, hope all is well with you and bump 

Sorry, No time for more personals cos must feed dh before he starts raiding the fridge again...so *Everyone*, wishing you a lovely Easter weekend, lots of chocs and lots of love & cuddles x


----------



## cake bake

where is everyone??


----------



## Twinkle2008

Evening all

Hope everyone had a good easter and bank holidays

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

thank god someone posted, always find it a nightmare to locate this thread if there are no recent updates

so news from me i got a positive on saturday at hospital, still here since thurs and could be here all week

Twinks thank your doctor for cancelling your cycle OHSS is figging awful! i have felt so ill especially sat and sunday until they drained 3 litres from me last night - such a relief. I can feel it filling back up and will very likely need draining again in a couple of days

wouldn't wish this on anyone - only consolation is that i am like this because i am pregnant which i have yet to take in 

xx


----------



## Nicksy

OMG Zuri, just come on to see if there was any news from you. Massive congrats honey, I am soooooo made up for you. I have been checking up on my old friends regularly on here. Much love to you and DH. 

Hi everyone else 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Congratulations Zuri - 3rd april was my OTD last year

Twinkle


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Zuri   shame that it's all happened with the cloud of OHSS hanging over you to take the happy surprise away from you   I'm sure once you are feeling well and back home it will begin to sink in     
How long do they think you might be in for? Will you have to be drained periodically for a while now?   

Hi Twinks, hope you had a lovely time away  

And Nicks, so good to hear from you   How is life with your little boy, I bet you can't imagine your life without him now


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - Huge congratulations, you really deserve this, but so sorry you have been so ill with it, I'm sure once you start to feel better the news will sink in xx

Wiggy - Hey, how are you? xx

Cakebake - Hope your holding up ok  

Twinkle - Hope you get to have your FET soon xx

Lyns - Hope you are well, not long until your appt now xx

Clomidia - Hi, hope your ok

Claire - Hope your ok xx

AFM - Have now been stimming for the last 5 days, and have first tracking scan tommorow have felt a few twinges but nothing major, think EC will be next week some time


----------



## Nicksy

Hi Wiggy, 

I can't believe how far along you are!! Did you find out what you were having? 

No you are right I wouldn't be without him now - I love him to bits. 

Clom - how are you honey? 

xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps sorry been AWOL but so busy lateely but I like it means I am getting closer to 2nd go

Congrats Zuri  

Every one ok love to all


----------



## sarashy

Afternoon ladies,

wuhooo!!!! Zuri congratulations huni. Sorry your excitement has been clouded with the ohss. Hope you get better soon darlin. Cant believe how much fluid they have drained off, have they said how long it will last? DOnt know too much about OHSS.

Kitten- glad your keeping yourself busy huni will sure make that app come round quicker.

Wiggs - how are you doing my pg buddy?

Fi- how are you doing hun?

Twinks - whens you FET?   that everything goes to plan this time.

Waiting - hope u have a nice bumper crop growing in there with some first class follies.

Clare - How are you doing my darling. WHats next for you now? are you taking sometime out?   

Clom - i have a husband like that who eats us out of house and home. Dont know where he puts its as hes like a stick insect. Hope you had a nice BH.

Lyns - Hope the pain settled and you managed to have a nice BH wknd.

AFM - ive had a poo BH wknd, well was ok till sunday night. Had a small bleed when i went to the loo so in true neurotic style i was straight on to the hospital. After they listened to the babas heart beats, felt my stomach and stuck things up my flu (which i didnt think was a good idea as they could disturb something more) they decided they wanted to keep me in. I on the other hand had different ideas. It was midnight (im usually in bed by 9) so was tired which doesnt help with the hormones. So i asked the dr what the were going to do over night n she said nothing observe you and discharge you tomorrow. I said im a nurse im not daft i live 10 mins away pls can i go home. The ward was still busy with all the lights on at midnight so no chance of a rest i just wanted my bed. In the end i was asked to sign a self discharge form. I know i probably should have stayed in but as it turns out i didnt bleed anymore so all was well. I have however decided to take a week or maybe two off work sick as i feel they are pushing me too hard and im sooo tired at the min. even on my days off i seem to run round like an idiot. The hospital didnt really give me an idea as to what the bleeding was, i just think it was my body telling me to slow down. So a week on the couch with my feet up it is.
Hugs to everyone and good luck to those having tx at the min.
sara
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Sara - Thanks Hun.  I think that's exactly the right thing to do sweetie, and was probably your bubbas telling you to slow down xx


----------



## cake bake

woooohoooo Zuri, thats briliant news! Congratulations, so well deserved, especially with what you are going through just now, sounds horrible. on plus side, take it easy while resting and let the lovely fact that you are officially pregnant sink in! How long will you be in for?

sara, that sounds really scary but am glad that all is ok and that you are taking it easy now for a bit. hope you and babies are enjoying a rest now.  

twinks, how are you doing? I can imagine that getting past the milestone of your OTD last year was not easy and that you are probably making yourself rethink everything just now. it won't be long till FET time and me and you are going to have little winter snowbabes - thats what i'm telling myself jsut now - got to think some good thoughts!    

waiting, can't believe you are in the middle of stimming!! when is your next scan? how are you doing with it all, excited but terrified is normal i think!

Clare, hugs for you whatever you are up to just now, hope you doing ok.   

Lyns, hows you lovely? how was your weekend? did you have some nice drinks to take the edge of the pains?

Kitten, really won't be long, am hoping that Zuris good news is another turning point for us all and that we are all on the way there now!

Hi Clom and Nicky (what a cutie you have there!)

Hope I haven't missed anyone. hi and hugs if i have.

i taking my tablets and feeling bloated even though they prob shouldn't be doing anything to me? scan on friday to see how i am thickening up. funeral on thursday, still can't believe it but trying to stay calm and think nice thoughts to get through all this. 

hugs to all, F xx


----------



## Züri

Twinks I am so sorry if y OTD day being the same as yours last year has brought such sorrow  really sorry. Have everything crossed for your FET cycle

Sara that sounds like a worrying weekend, i don't recommend BH in hospital either  been here now since Thursday  by the way what were your HCG levels at 14dpo? I am hoping i don't have twins as if i do i could be in here 3 more weeks   and as my symptoms aren't getting better i am starting to wonder  

Sorry bit rubbish at personals as its quite hard typing at laptop at the angle i am at in bed and can't rest it on belly for obvious reasons like it is a bloated balloon! 

my doc has just been and taken me down to emergency to drain more. Sundays was 2.6ltrs and today was 2.9 ltrs!! crazy! This time however instead of using a 5" needle and anaesthetic he used a 12 inch needle straight into belly no anaesthetic - jesus f'ing christ! I am tough but not that tough! for 25 mins i had to then lay there balancing on my side with it stuck in me and every small movement agony

NOt NICE!

but feeling instant belly relief again

hope i can go home soon


----------



## sarashy

Hey zuri my hcg levels 245 14dpo and 1432 18dpo. Hope u feel better soon huni. Can't believe how much fluid they taken off that's mad. 
I'm a bit more chilled now I've made the decision to go off sick. Hope u get out of hosp soon. 

I've just eaten loads of cold custard the babies seem to love it they're having a party in there. I really pray that one day all you lovely ladies get to feel the lovely little nudges of love if u can call some of the almighty kicks that. 
Sara x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, so pleased to see from your ** update that you are off the drip now. What a hindrance that must have been   
Can't say I like the sound of that needle    does your Dr understand English swear words as I'm sure if it would have been me a few would have escaped my lips at that point  
My hcg levels are on my signature. If you're interested (and bored!) I've posted a link below to a thread on FF about HCG levels. I've also posted a link to a website which collates HCG levels, you will notice that there is a massive range from the lowest to the highest on any given day so a big number doesn't always indicate multiples  Have you had your levels taken?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0

http://www.betabase.info/

Waiting, hope your scan goes well today    Spring is such a lovely time to cycle, start of a new life etc etc  

Fi,    I hope that all goes as well as it can on Thursday   Good luck for scan on Friday 

Twinks, it must be awful for you to get around to this time of year, it's natural to be thinking 'this time last year' I do it all the time about little things so it must be difficult for you not to. You will never ever forget but hopefully it will get easier as the first anniversaries pass  

Clare, how did it go with Dr Gorgy, was it yesterday? Hope you left feeling positive about the future  

Hey Lyns, what are you up to now? 

Kitten, busy is good when the time passes quickly   especially when you have a specific date in mind  

Nicks, we wanted to find out what we are having but the baby wasn't having any of it    Legs crossed, hands down, placenta in the way, the sonographer said that there was no chance of us finding out that day   So many people are saying that it must be a girl because boys will take any excuse to flash their bits    Loving your ** pics, so sweet, I always take a peek when you put new ones up   

Hi Clom, my dear, how are you? Hope you had a lovely Easter and that you managed to nab a few Easter eggs before your DH demolished them   AFM, generally all well but a few concerns as I've mentioned below 

Hi Sara, sorry to hear that you had a scare at the weekend, pleased to that all seems well now   I haven't had any bleeding, touch wood, and dread to think how freaked out I would be if I did. Hopefully there will be no more for you from now on   Things are ok here, energy levels are good and I'm getting loads more done each day. I am feeling extrememly motivated to get the house in order and was sorting out wardrobes etc at the weekend. We haven't started getting anything for the baby yet but will probably start in a few weeks, once past the 25 wk mark. I am still tired in the evening, usually sleeping for a couple of hours on the sofa before bed   I occasionally feel the baby move, and a couple of weeks ago the movements were quite strong which was lovely but now they have gone back to being more like little tickles, certainly not enough for DH to feel from the outside. The placenta is anterior, running down the inside of my bump, so I gather from other threads on here that this means that it is cushioning the movements   Later on when the baby is more active I might be pleased about this but right now I would prefer the reassurance of stronger movements. I called the midwife yesterday to get her advice and she basically said that there was nothing that they could do at this stage now anyway, as long as I'm feeling something most days we should be fine   Not the reassurance I was looking for  

Right, well that short post turned out longer than I thought, better go and give the cat her injection


----------



## Züri

thanks for the links wiggs

I have only had 1 HCG test and that was on saturday and it was 103. He isn't doing anymore - I think the OHSS is proof enough of in creasing HCG but it would have been nice to know. Yours were quite high then? I didn't want it too high as i don't really relish the idea of twins with this condition - I just want to get home and better. If its twins it will linger around for most of the 12 weeks

I still can't believe i am here with a BFP i really never did think it would happen. Can't remember if i posted last night that i finally did a HPT as after all these years i needed to see what it was like to be a positive - having a blood test in hospital and being told sort of takes away the excitement somehow of seeing a positive HPT - it sank in a little more when i saw it 

Anyway good news i i may be coming home tomorrow yee haa can't wait

xx


----------



## Clarebaby

HUGE Congrats Zuri!!!1

Hope the OHSS sorts itself out soon, sounds truly awful and can't believe how much fluid they've drained off - yuck!.

Appointment with Gorgy went well yesterday, have to wait two weeks for test results but he was fairly sure that they would point to something being not right, that we can then hopefully treat.

Hi Everyone else, has taken me ages to read all this through after a few days away!

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Sarshy hope you ok my love  

Zuri how are you sweete 

Hi Wiggs  

Cake bake you ok sweete pie  

Clare glad appiontment was ok

ATM I am not feeling 100% don't no why think a cold might be on its way my body gets everything atm


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, that sounds like a healthy HCG level. My levels were normal for a singleton to start with then started doubling every 24 hours so my ob said he would do an early scan at just over 5 weeks to make sure all was ok and to see how many sacs had implanted. (There is a history of twins in both sides of our families as well.) He did stress that we wouldn't see anything other than that at such an early stage. We decided to have the scan because I'm not one for surprises!
I don't blame you for the HPT's I would be the same, of course you need to see the magical lines appear   I still have about 6 of mine, in fact I was looking at them a few weeks ago   I had never seen a positive pee stick before so I did loads just for the fun of it   
Home tomorrow sounds fab   How has your DH been? Will he be fussing around you at home? I assume he's over the moon at the positive result too   It's funny isn't it, I always felt this one would work for you (and I think that Clom had the same feelings) not sure if it was because you were in a good place generally in life and your emotional attachment to treatment was different, despite all of the different tx's and supps and vits we try I think that there is a lot to be said about our general state of mind and self.

Clare, sounds like Dr Gorgy may well have some thoughts and he's waiting for test results to confirm them, either way I hope that whatever it is it can be treated easily (and cheaply!)    How did you find him generally?

Kitten, dose yourself up with plenty of vit c etc to keep that cold at bay    Are you a hayfever sufferer? My dh is and I've told him to get to the chemist to get everything he needs early. The last thing I need is him with hayfever this year - of course men's hayfever is sooooo much worse than any other kind isn't it


----------



## Kitten 80

I will get some down me and no I don't think I have hayfever


----------



## Clarebaby

Wiggy,

Dr G was really nice, especially compared to some that I have met!.  We were with him for well over 45 mins which I was impressed with.  Most interesting was how he was talking about Sophie, saying that her prematurity was a big pointer that something is wrong - stressed that not normal to have baby at 33 weeks and they should have done more to find out why.

Another 2WW waiting for results now!. 13 vials of blood from me and 6 from DH are winging their way to Chicago!!.

Anyway, feel much better that we doing something positive again, and I do believe that we will solve our issues!.

Clare


----------



## waitingpatiently

Clare - Sounds like your visit to Dr G was very positive, a lady from my clinic thread has been treated under him and just got her BFP xx

Zuri - I can only imagine what it is like to see a positive pregnancy test, I'm sure it is sinking in now, and hope you start to feel better soon xx

Kitten - Hope your feeling better soon  

Wiggy - Such a shame your MW wasn't as supportive of you as she should have been, but I'm sure she's right xx

Sara - Hope your resting up hun xx

CakeBake - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck for scan on Friday xx

AFM - Scan earlier today all is as it should be I have 15 folies ranging from 8mm to 14mm and lining is good, so back Friday for another scan xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yer I hope so it comes and go's


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies  

Zuri, congrats and commiserations (if that's spelt right!).  Wonderful news on pregnancy, but OHSS sounds horrendous!  Hope you do get to go home soon and can start letting the wonderful news sink in  

Waiting, scan sounds brilliant hun, nice bumper crop of follies you've got growing there  

Clare, pleased your visit to Dr Gorgy went well, here's   that you get some answers soon

Kitten, really not long to go now til no.2 petal, will be here before you know it  

Fi, pleased things are on course for you,   all goes well on Friday

Clom, Wiggs, Sara     for you all  

AFM, had a lovely weekend, a few drink, but ended up a bit bruised - long story but involved a bit of alcohol, and a missed piggy back   ah well, at least I can laugh! x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

*Lyns*, pleased you had a good weekend, if a little bruised. I guess if you can remember it that's a good thing   

*Waiting*, hope you're scan goes well today, sounds as though you have some good follies there  

*Zuri*, how are you doing back at home now? Are you on complete bedrest for the time being? Does your cons do scans at 7 weeks to see how many are in there   Sorry, so many questions, it's like a quick fire round   And at the end of that round Miss Zuri you scored 15 correct answers and no passes   

*Kitten*, feeling better? 

*Fi*, thought of you yesterday   I hope that your friend had a deserving send off   Hope you get some good news at your scan today to lift your spirits a little, though I think that would probably be difficult right now. Loads of cyber hugs coming your way   

Hope your body has recovered from having all that blood taken *Clare*   I would have felt quite queasy seeing 13 vials of blood, but then I'm not strong in the stomach depart   

Morning *Clom, Nicksy, Sara and Co *   LOVING this sunshine


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps

Wiggs no not at all bloomin chest infection now what bloomin next   think my amune system is down hope it sorts it self out b4 I start again.

Lyns hope your ok honey

Waiting good luck for scan

Zuri how you feeling 

Fi  

Clare you ok hon

Clom you alright my love

What a lovely day think I will take lunch out today


----------



## Züri

HI girls

Yeah I am home got home yesterday afternoon - still feeling rubbish still 14lbs heavier and full of fluid and look like a whale - to say i am fed up is an understatement - so hard to push past this feeling and be excited for our news although I know I should be!

Got a scan monday - will be 5 weeks and 3 days! very early but its just to see how many sacs if there are any - probably have another the following week - over here there is no limit really on scans. Every visit to the gynae will result in a scan so we are very lucky

Sorry I am a bit lost on everyones news - will try and catch up proper soon

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Zuri hope you feel better soon hon


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - Glad your at home, really hope you start to feel better soon, scan on Monday will be exciting though xx

Kitten - Hope you start to feel better soon hun xx

Cakebake - Hope yesterday went as well as can be expected, hope scan goes well too xx

Wiggs - How are you?

Sara - Hope your resting up well xx

Lyns - Bless you, i've not been drunk like that for a while xx

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Back from scan, all still looking good managed to find an extra 1 or 2 follies, so have 16 or 17 now ranging from 11mm to 16mm, lining is thickening up nicely (apparantly), so I'm back on Monday for another scan, then EC will either be Wednesday or Friday xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Great news Waiting   You have quite a few follies in there, I imagine your ovaries must be starting to feel a little tender, all good stuff though    I'm fine thanks, trying to put off house work this afternoon in favour of doing something outdoors, I can see dust all over the place but don't want to waste this good weather whilst it's here   

Zuri, an extra stone in weight, that's how much I've put on!!! Hopefully mine isn't all fluid though, I reckon most of it is on my (0)(0), they are massive    Seriously though, that must be so uncomfortable for you    Will they drain you again? It must be difficult drinking to flush it out when you feel so bloated.   I had an early early scan at 5wks and saw a sac and a mass which he thought looked like the other one which tried to implant   not really sure what happended to it as I never had any bleeding    Sounds as though they look after you well over there  

Sorry to hear that you're still not well Kitten, have you been to the Dr to take anything for it?


----------



## Kitten 80

No I will survive it lol


----------



## cake bake

Hi lovely girls, its so nice to have a warm sunny day, even here in Scotland!  Yesterday went well, there were so many people which is not a surprise as she was so lovely, the ceremony was beautiful, graveside was horrendous but afterwards was lovely at wake. she honestly did make the most of life and it really does give you a kick up the bum to do the same. thanks all for your thoughts and hugs, is much appreciated. x

zuri, so glad you are home but can imagine how uncomfy you must be feeling. hope you can take it easy for a while until you settle back down. scan will be exciting so have got everything crossed for you.

kitten, rubbish that you are ill.  

waiting, thats some big crop of eggs, make sure you are taking on lots of fluids to keep you flushed through. me and you are going to be on the 2WW together (all going well). can keep each other sane....or not!!

wiggs, glad all going good hon, apart from homeless midwife, give her a nice dirty look from me next time you see her!

Lyns, sounds like you had some fun. hows the bruise? i would love to get tiddly (or more) but i trying to behave just now which is not easy for me.

Clare, thats good that you are making positive steps, although am annoyed for you that its only now that you will get the answers you needed a long time ago. but onwards and upwards, we will get there.  

Twinkle,   just in case you lurking!

hi to all else, sara, clom and all.

clinic went fine today. lining is at nice thickness between 7.5 and 9.5 in places so they said basically pick a day next week for transfer. i am hopeless at making decisions at best of time. husband went for next sat to give me time to relax after this week and sos he won't miss work! so i start the gel? sachets on monday, defrost on friday (not looking forward to that - will be so nervous) and hopefully transfer of my precious little 3 day old snow embie on sat.       please let him (its a him this time!) make it. am feeling quite relaxed about it all though as have not had time to dwell on it and if doesn't work then its just the next step in all this carry on.

hope you all have lovely sunny weekend. F xx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Wiggy - Thank you had a lovely time away really didn't want the time to end, it was lovely spending some quality time with DH spent each night in the hot tub over looking the pond watching the ducks DH even brought a bottle of champagne , although after burying my uncle the afternoon we were going away not really sure how I managed the 92 mile drive to get there, its them sort of times I wished DH drove, but he had a lovely send off I'm glad we delay our holiday by the half day so I could attended, over 600 people turned out to say goodbye, he even made front page on his local newspaper

http://www.ripleyandheanornews.co.uk/news/Hundreds-turn-out-to-remember.6199563.jp (if you fancy a read)

Waiting - glad things are going in the right direction for you fingers crossed, good luck for your scan on Monday 

Kitten - sorry to hear that you're not feeling 100% at the minute, put your feet up and rest 

Sarashy - sorry you have a scared, glad things are ok for you and take things easy 

Cakebake - thanks for your thoughts, getting past our OTD was as bad as I expected, but think that it helped to be away in the lead up to it, although I did find myself saying to DH, this time last year I was pregnant and it was the happiest day of my life. Sorry to hear about your friend, life can be tough at times, good to hear things are progressing with your FET, fingers crossed for you     

Zuri - glad to hear your home, take good care of yourself and make sure DH is running around after you, good luck for your scan on Monday 

Clarebaby - glad your appointment with the doctor went well, 13 vials of blood, don't like the sound of that, not sure id been able to move after that

Lynschez - glad you had a good weekend even if it did mean you got a bit bruised, hope your better now

AFM - 2nd af arrived last Monday the day we went away typical 4 days late , called our clinic on Wednesday to see about things for our FET, nurse said she needed to check my file notes and would get back to me, took her until this morning, left me a message I now need to book a review appointment, so called and got answer phone left a message and still waiting for receptionist to call back, tried off and on all day but got answer phone each time. So it now looks like it will be 3 af cycles before ET, gives me time to get my head round things, feeling really low about things at the minute and cant see the point in being here   .

Take care all, speak soon

Twinkle 

/links


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one as I'm at work, had another scan this morning, and I'm ready so trigger tonight, EC Wednesday and ET saturday xx


----------



## Züri

woo hoo waiting, not long to go

I have been for a scan today - very early but we saw one clear little erm blob  so there is definitely one and not 2 (relieved  )

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo Zuri  

Waiting whoo hoo so soon


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri

I'm so thrilled for you, does it feel more real now? xx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Double good news, Waiting is all ready for EC and Zuri has a little 'blob' on board    

How's the OHSS Zuri, is it settling down yet?


----------



## Züri

Hiya Wiggs

Still pretty uncomfortable and stil big and bloated but the weight is slowly going down which is a good thing - but the fluid could linger around for weeks he says and he says unlikely i'll get back down to the eight and size i was before I got OHSS  so my pregnancy weight starts off at day one! great!

Woke up last night with horrific cramps - wasn't sure if it was pregnancy related - nausea - or something i had eaten, it felt more like something dodgy i ate but i didn't go to the loo - it was pretty horrid - panicked for a while

Waiting - good luck tomorrow!

Twinks glad you had a lovely time away with DH - your new pic is lovely, you and DH look so close - I hope you both get your dream soon x

Sounds like your uncle was a very popular man - just been reading the article - I see he was from Riddings - my brother in law and family live in Riddings  

x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Zuri - thanks picture was taken at a photo session my sister brought us for christmas, they did an amazing job as i hate having pictures taken DH is a natural at them. We have 2 others as well ill try and take a photo and upload them to **.

Uncle was very popular, he used to sing many years ago in pubs and had his own tattoo studio for over 25 years and was known from far, he was lovely to see so many people show up to pay there repect, they played the service outside on speakers as there was that many people they didnt all fit in church. Lots of people showed their respect and support on his ******** wall which was lovely and has really helped the family get over the shock of losing him suddenly. 

Twinkle


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as I'm shattered, but wanted to let you all know EC went really well, out of 11 follicles they got 10 eggs   really pleased, hoping we get some good embies from them xx


----------



## cake bake

hiya,

waiting, thats lovely news, nice good number of eggs. hope you taking it easy tonight and not worrying too much about tomorrow. got my fingers crossed for you. x

sorry all but i'm about to waffle on a me thing. i thought i was doing good about the FET but tonight I am seized with fear and really teary and panicky. I don't feel ready to face possibly losing my little frostie. I know I shouldn't feel so attached to it but I think it was the thought that I still had that that got me through the 2 week wait last time and then through the miscarriage, it was my security blanket and the thought that it might not survive friday is terrifying me, i want to keep it safe in the freezer. i know i sound like a mad woman but i almost feel like phoning the clinic tomorrow and cancelling it. i know i won't but i don't know if i'm brave enough to do this again. FET with one embie is such a long shot and I'm scared of more heartache. going to go and eat some custard and then watch desperate housewives to distract me. sorry for going on. hugs to you all.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Cakebake don't be silly hon its a terrifing thing to go though   we are all here for you hon.

How are we all today my AF is on her way as cramps have started lovely


----------



## waitingpatiently

Cake bake - It's completely understandable to feel like that hun xx

We had the call this morning 9 out of 10 eggs fertilised, we were shocked to say the least, so now keeping fingers crossed they keep dividing ready for Saturday xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo hoo grow eggys grow   thats brilliant news hon


----------



## Wiggywoo

Waiting, so pleased that your EC went well, and 9 out of 10 fertilised, what a great rate    Good luck for transfer tomorrow    Did they mention about the possibility of going to blast if you they are at the same stage and therefore no two obvious leaders?

Cake, I think it's totally reasonable that you feel protective towards your snow baby, most people would. And like you say, it's your security blanket and whatever happens you always knew that you had that fallback. Please don't despair hun, your little one is much better being transferred back inside of you rather than staying where it is      When is transfer scheduled for? For some reason I have Friday in my mind   

Zuri, how are you getting on? Good to hear that it's getting better but it seems you might be having to get some maternity clothes earlier than thought! I had a few cramps in the night, esp when I turned over, I think that they were round ligament pains and I agree they are awful. They have eased off now though I've noticed more cramps in my stomach when I eat, hopefully it's just stretching. If you've got any doubts just ring your clinic though, that's what they are there for. Have you been booked in at the maternity hospital yet? At least you will then have the midwives to call with any concerns.   

Hi Kitten, feeling better yet?

Hi to everyone else, we're away for a couple of days at the weekend, not very far but we have a friend popping in to keep an eye on the cat so I better get back to making sure that everything is clean and tidy and in place for her


----------



## Züri

hiya Wiggs

these cramps were more dodgy tummy cramps that lasted about half an hour - not had it since so think it wsa just a dodgy stomach - had plenty of period pain cramps and twinges as per normal - i get them all the time anyway since i had my ops so nothing new there

All different over here re midwives etc... I don't get a midwife - I carry on seeing my gynae right till the end and he delivers the baby with midwives present to help - if i had not been referred to my IVF doctor then he would have carried on being my gynae all the way through but i now go back to his colleague who he works in the same practice with who referred me in the fist place - my original gynae was the one who did my tubal ops etc... so basically i now go back to him for all check ups and scans - I will go to the hospital to give birth and that's it  my gynae has an ultra sound in his office and  think i get quite a few scans due to this as every check up with him will likely be a scan (judging by my friends experience who had the same gynae) so it's all a bit diff - i need to ask i suppose about midwives mainly for advice and help - but like in the states midwives here don't have as much emphasis on them as they do in the UK - in the UK they have more authority i think

i am 6 weeks tomorrow and it still hasn't sunk in - will it ever?

How many weeks are you now wiggs? and when are you due? I finally understand weeks now - ha its so funny i used to get really annoyed when pregnant women just didn't tell me how many months they were and as soon as i get pregnant i now figure out and understand the weeks and can grasp the timing 

Good luck for EC waiting x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, sounds like a good system you have over there. In a way I wish we saw more of our gynae/ob, the midwives are lovely but some look so young, this morning I wondered how long out of training she was!! We do have a good system here though and I do feel completely reassured with the people that I have met so far.
Was your dodgy tummy down to sickness and nausea? Have you started to go off anything yet? I couldn't stand coffee for a while, and all I wanted to eat was bread for the first few weeks   
I know, the whole weeks thing is a mystery at first isn't it, my DH keeps asking me how many months I am but I don't really know, 25 weeks tomorrow so I guess 5.5 month?    Our due date is 30/31st July, it seems ages away, on one hand I can't wait to meet our baby and start our new life and on the other I am really enjoying this stage of pgy and I don't want it to be over as it will more than likely be the only time I will be pg    
As for it sinking in, I don't know if it ever does fully. My SIL said to me the other day she can't believe she has a son, and he is 3 years old!!!!


----------



## cake bake

hi girls. very quiet cautious message, sssssshhhhhhhhhhhh, snow babe survived the defrost and is 'viable' - clinics words, i don't know if that is code for survived in a sorry state or i am paranoid - the embryologist that called sounded so negative and dour that i had to ask him if he was being negative - he said he just sounds like that normally        

wiggs, zuri, loving your weeks chat, i used to never understand why pregnant woman talked in weeks either, until you are and i think its cause you need to feel like time is moving on and months just won't do the job - too slow!! glad you both doing well.

waiting, brilliant fertilisation rate, is it tomorrow? I've to go in at 10 tomorrow for ET (all going well through the night - still very nervous).

Hi to all else. xxxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Cake Bake - Yes I'm in at 10.30 tommorow, we'll be cycle buddies   xx


----------



## Züri

good luck waiting and cake bake, I am off to bruge early in the morning for a few days (7 hours drive  ) so i wont have any internet access to wishing you both all the luck now and so nice to have a cycle bussy both of you

Cake great news on the thawing x

Wiggs wow 25 weeks! i can't imagine being at that stage, do you have a big bump? 

Not really gone off anything particularly food wise but just off food generally, seem to just want to eat crisps. Switched to de cafe already and don't drink much coffee anyway - difficulty for me at the moment is i don't know what are pregnancy symptoms or just illness/recovering from illness symptoms - I am permanently exhausted and have just been into town for an hour and i was dead on my feet by the end of it walking, i felt so exhausted I could have just laid down on the pavement and slept but I had to get myself home on the tram  I feel this is illness related though but i suppose thats because its expected to think it's that due to being ill

This weekend is going to be tough, Hubbys mate wife and kid were due to arrive last night but their flight was cancelled - i was thrilled initially as i was knackered after my first day back at work but then they decided to drive into france and hubby decided would be a great idea to go and meet them so we are getting up at 3am and driving to Bruge and hoping to get there early morning to spend a day and half with them before they drive back on Sunday, we'll head back Monday - but walking round Bruge sight seeing is going to be a nightmare plus i am still struggling to fit into clothes - a weekend on the sofa is more appealing right now - damned husbands eh!


----------



## Kitten 80

Cake bake thats brilliant news honey Whens ET


----------



## cake bake

kitten, to be there for 10 tomorrow, just hoping so much that it doing well        

zuri, that sounds really exhausting for you, not wanting to interfere but can hubby go on his own? bruge is lovely but if today was exhausting then...? I'm guilty of not putting myself first and just want to make sure you do what you really want to do - even if it is stay on the couch!


----------



## Lynschez

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been around for a while, had a few family issues and time just flew past!

Cakey, all the best for tomorrow sweetie     

Waiting, fab news about your embies, brilliant fertilisation rate, and again, all the best for tomorrow     

Zuri, I'm over the moon for you, I'm sure it will sink in at some point hun, you've been through so much you deserve to enjoy every moment  

Wiggs, 25 weeks!!!! Wow, that's gone soooo quickly   

Kitten, not long til our second goes now hun, are you getting nervous, I know I am  

Hi to Sara, Twinkle, Clom & everyone else - hope you're all doing well   x x


----------



## sarashy

Hey girls sorry not been around much but just wanted to wish waiting and fi all the best for this morning my fingers are crossed for you. 

Wiggs- wuhoo we're getting there. It still doesn't feel real somehow. I know that sounds weird as I look like I've swallowed a football but after so long trying I don't think I'll believe or be happy till they're here. 

Kitten, lyns not long for ur next cycles wishing u the best of luck too. 

Zuri- glad ur feelin better. And as has been said don't do to much. You need ur rest especially at this stage. 

Afm I went to drs yesterday and she actually asked if I wanted to go bk to work. Wel doh! Does anybody with this beautiful weather. But if I don't go next wk I never will n I don't want them o finish me on mat leave this early. 9 wks left to work and counting. 
Bleeding stopped so all good n bk to work I go. 
    and hugs to everybody. 
Sara. 
Xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Cake and Waiting, wishing you both all the best for smooth, relaxed transfers this morning     

Zuri, as Sara has said don't push yourself too hard. I was getting out of breath quite early on and mentioned this to my gynae. He told me that I was only getting a third of the oxygen I would normally get as the rest was all going to the baby. Like you I was reasonably fit before hand and doing regular exercise and all of a sudden I was puffed out just walking upstairs! Sometimes I get out of breath talking if I'm being all animated and excited    Remember your body is looking after the baby now and you come second so if you're tired stop, it's your bodies way of saying that you need a rest. I know it's easier said then done, we always expect so much of ourselves and to be able to carry on as normal. I guess that in the latter stages it's easier and people make allowances for you but early one when it's not visible that you are pg, and you probably haven't told anyone either, we feel the need to try and carry on as normal. I was drawn to the sofa like a magnet in a way that I just couldn't explain to anyone, it was weird   Any that was without the added strain of OHSS.   
Whatever you decide to do this weekend I hope you have a good one     

Sara, good to hear from you, it seems that all is well at the moment despite having to go back to work    At least your count down is now in single digits    Have you ordered or bought anything yet? I want to, I like to be organised but similarly I don't want to be over confident either and I still can't help but think, what it??    

Lyns, good to hear from you too and I hope that your family issues haven't been anything too stressful.   

Happy Saturdays to our other lovely FF's Clom, Twinks, Kitten and Co (I'm sure there is someone else    )

We were supposed to be going to Jersey today for the weekend but despite the aircraft being flying at low altitudes all the flights are cancelled    I'm not too bothered, we were going to be watching some inter-island matches which I'm not really interested in and as we have had refunds on our flights (and hopefully the hotel) then I'm probably happier to be at home. Sshh, don't tell DH that though


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi everybody hope your having a lovely weekend so far im posting by phone so a short post i am afraid but its not long till appointment who hoo


----------



## waitingpatiently

Cakebake - Hope your transfer went well xx

I am now PUPO, we have 2 8 cell graded as good and fair, the fair has slight fragmentation, but the other they said is top grade and the fair one just below.  Unfortunately we didn't get any frosties, but hopefully won't need them    

Going to have some lunch and then go for a nap, this TTC lark is exhausting  , but this is the closest we have ever been to getting pregnant xx


----------



## Lynschez

Waiting, congrats on being PUPO,   the two you have on board bring you your well deserved BFP  

Fi, hope things went well for you too this morning   

Sara, only 9 weeks left to work - wow, what a countdown  

Wiggs, you really made me laugh    Enjoy your weekend at home hun, you deserve it  

Hope you are all making the most of the sunshine, we're laying a patio so just having a sneaky break and then back to it   x x


----------



## cake bake

hi, waiting thats great news, that sounds like two gorgeous little embies on board. congrats on being PUPO!! I remember saying to the nurses after my first tx 'this is the most pregnant i've ever been' - and you get to say that too now so enjoy it, its a nice feeling. hope you resting up this afternoon

And i am also PUPO now too! i was right though yesterday that the embryologist was being cautious. he explained today that only 4 of the 8 cells survived the defrost BUT my little fighter recovered last night and got himself back to an 8 cell this morning and was graded higher than he was before he was frozen - I was gobsmaked that they can do that! just shows what a miracle all this is and how you never know whats going to happen. so taking it easy with feet up and husband running after me. am very cautious about all this and not expecting too much but am just grateful to have frostie back where he belongs for now.

Lyns, sorry to hear you been having a stressfull time, enjoy sunshine and relaxing today.

Hi to all my other lovelies, kitten, twinks, wiggs, zuri, clare, sara (enjoy being back at work for that last wee while - take it easy!).

lots of positive thoughts for us all.


----------



## Lynschez

Fi, that's great news about your frostie - it's amazing what they can do!!!!  I just   that this is a fantastically good omen for you hun and this one is the one


----------



## Wiggywoo

Fi great news that you are now PUPO too    Sounds like your frostie is a little trouper     Do you have a relaxing 2ww planned?  
(I was told to expect my frozen embie to lose a couple of cells and regain them prior to transfer so I guess it's more common than we think.) 

Morning everyone


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Wow, I've missed an exciting few days with everyone getting PUPO!!

Congrats all on your successful ETs, and       for you all!

Clare


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, i just relaxing at home, taken monday and tuesday off to take it easy so as to avoid work stress as much as possible this week. will try and take a few days off next week too, not sure about what to do on OTD. last time i took the day off to go for my blood test and then hung around the house all day going mad waiting, wasn't somthing i would like to do again but the thought of being at work when i wouldn't be able to work?  what did you all do?

wiggs, i didn't know that cells might not survive the defrost but then it could be ok, i thought it either made it or didn't - kind of glad i didn't know though as i would have totally stressed the night before, somtmes its better to know less which is why i haven't gone near the FET pages.

waiting, how are you surviving?

clare, when do you get your test results from Dr G?

Lyns, is it this week you have your next appointment?

Hugs and hellos to everyone else.  

F xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Aaaahhhhh!

Have been faxed the results from Dr G and the quality is so awful I can't read them - the torture!.  They are putting copy in post to me, but what a killer!.

Chill out you PUPOs!

Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

_NK Assay
50:1 result 20.9 (your NK cells kill more than 15% of the target cells in a test tube)
25:1 result 10.4
12.5:1 result 3.6

IgG conc 12.5 50:1 result 10.1 (your NK cell killing power comes down below 15% if a solution of IVIG is added to the test tube)
IgG conc 12.5 25:1 result 10.1
IgG conc 6.25 50:1 result 8.8
IgG conc 6.25 25:1 result 9.3

%CD3 result 87.9 (your T cells as a proportion of total lymphocytes is slightly high)
%CD19 result 3.6
%CD56 result 4.3
% of CD19+ cells, CD5+ result 2.8
.....................................................
T Cells IgM+ 1.7
T Cells IgG+ 1.1
B Cells IgM+ 35.0
B Cells IgG+ 8.3 (you'd prefer the proportion of your DH's B cells that are marked by your IgG antibodies to be at least 30 and preferably over 50 - this result MIGHT rise normally when you get pg, but if you have been pg before, you'd definitely like to see it higher - Dr G will v likely suggest that you have LIT to try and increase it so that your body is better prepared to recognise an embryo which has your DH's DNA - given its quite low, its going to take at least 2 shots (maybe 3))
......................................................
Factor 11 G20210A mutation negative
FactorV (Leiden) G1691A mutation negative
MTHFR gene mutation negative (those are all good - no inherited thrombophilia)
........................................................

50:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml 9.9 (your NK killing power also comes down when ILs is added to the test tube suggesting that you can probably have ILs drips instead of IVIG which will be much cheaper)
25:1 w/Intralipid 1.5mg/ml 7.7

...........................................................

DQ Alpha - Me 0301, 0303
DQ Alpha - Hubby 0201, 0501 (you have no DQa/allele match with your husband).

From those results in isolation, I would GUESS you are looking at prednisolone tabs during most of stimms and 2ww (cheap), low dose clexane maybe because of the NKs, but I'm not sure on that one (about £5/day during most of stimms/2ww), ILs drips 7-10 days before ET, and probably again on BFP and 1st scan - £285-£350 each, I think - may need more in pg - will depend how your results go), 2 (or 3) shots of paternal LIT before you cycle (price varies a lot depending on the cost of blood tests for your DH and where you have it done - see the LIT needed chat thread and the LIT FAQ thread).

Your TH1:TH2 cytokine (TNFa) result isn't here?_

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So those are my results, as interpreted by Agate (what a star!) - still not quite sure what all this means, but we have a way forward that may solve our problems - hurrah nine years of unexplained infertility finally explained (maybe!)

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi Clare,

It's so good to finally have some answers - and have them so expertly interpreted too!! Do you have a follow-up appointment with Dr G to discuss them and find out what he would advise? How do you feel about LIT, I guess that would mean trips to Greece wouldn't it?

I didn't have all of the tests done that you did but my NK Cells were:

50:1 22%
When treated with IVIg 12.5mg/ml this reduced to 4%
When treated with Steriod 5mg/l this reduced to 12%
They were done a while ago and at the time my clinic didn't test them against intrallipids.

For the first cycle following these tests I had prednisolone during stimms and 2ww, the result was negative.
The second cycle I had IVIg on the day of EC, I also took low dose aspirin as a precaution, the result was positive. (I took a few other things but they weren't immunes related.) If you're interested I can let you know how much we paid for the IVIg, I had it done with Healthcare at Home. We went on to have IVIg at approx week 6 and week 10. I'm still taking the daily low dose aspirin.

I always believed that 15% was the acceptable level of NK cells and above that was too high. However, my clinic (who aren't as aggressive with immune tx but will do it if you ask) prefer to treat only those over 20% and I think that I read somewhere that the ARGC treat them if they are over 12% so who knows    

This probably doesn't help you at all but just in case you're interested. I imagine you will be sitting with your results and Dr Beer's book tonight trying to figure it all out - I would be


----------



## Clarebaby

Yes, but that book is soooooo complicated, will try and get some more basic understanding before having our follow up appointment with Dr G.

I am really interested in other people's results now to see how mine compare so thanks loads for posting yours.  It does seem to be that a balance of all these different meds does work eventually for most people - it's just finding out what that balance is.

Dr G is in the final stages of getting his clinic authorised to do the LIT so hope not to have to go to Greece, although we are probably moving to Rome in July so London or Greece will be equally difficult!.

I would have the LIT though, sounds all a bit freaky but hey, if it gets a result it will be worth it.

Thanks
Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

I know what you mean, I used to pick up what it all meant in laymans terms on here and then go back and read it again in the book to see if it made more sense   

That would be great if he did get authorised for LIT in the UK, I think that would make people more comfortable about having it then. Shame though if you will not then be here to take advantage of the on-site treatment. 
Not being in England was a problem for me when it came to IVIg, I ended up having the [email protected] nurse come over here for the day to do one session and the next time Mum and I had a couple of days in London and they did it there. It is a pain though and does add on to the expense of it all. It would have been interesting to know how my NK cells would have reacted to a tx of intrallipids as this is by far a cheaper option, and of course it isn't a blood product either. I suppose we could have just tried it but as I wasn't sure how many more cycles I could put myself through I felt that as the IVIg had been tested and that I needed to just go for it. I have to say I don't think about it now, it's just something I had to do to get pg. In your case the intrallipids bring your NK cells down further than IVIg so that's a good result  

Ohh, Rome sounds very glam, do you or your DH speak italian? Just think of all that lovely food, yum yum


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, 

Clare, pleased you seem to be getting some answers,   you get your BFP soon  

AFM, nurse consult yesterday was not great - had baseline scan and basically told ovaries are on the small side, not many antral follicles so that is a pretty good indicator that I have premature ovarian failure    I knew that last time was a rubbush response, but no one had mentioned that it could be so bad.  Not overly sure what it all means, as still starting tx when AF arrives, so will prob spend the next few hours doing a bit of research into what it's all about - but have to say I think I'm starting to realise that chances are I'm not going to have a baby  

Hope everyone else is doing well, Lyns x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

How are we this morning

Sorry Lyns   I hope they can do something for you.


----------



## Züri

Lynschez said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Clare, pleased you seem to be getting some answers,  you get your BFP soon
> 
> AFM, nurse consult yesterday was not great - had baseline scan and basically told ovaries are on the small side, not many antral follicles so that is a pretty good indicator that I have premature ovarian failure  I knew that last time was a rubbush response, but no one had mentioned that it could be so bad. Not overly sure what it all means, as still starting tx when AF arrives, so will prob spend the next few hours doing a bit of research into what it's all about - but have to say I think I'm starting to realise that chances are I'm not going to have a baby
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well, Lyns x x


Lyns i only had 4 antral follicles first cycle and was told I had a low reserve, I got 9 eggs. Second cycle I had 5 antrals and got 12 eggs. Don't get too down about antrals, I seriously had less than many poor responders do

How many eggs did you get on your last cycle?

xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hey Zuri, thanks for the words of encouragment there!!!!  Got 4 eggs on 1st cycle, but only 2 mature, with 1 fertilising.  Decided not to research today, it's DH's birthday and we're out for a meal tonight and going to Market Rasen races tomorrow, so just going to chill out and enjoy myself for the next few days, then get down to sorting myself out  

How are you doing anyway hun? hope all is going well.  When is your first scan 

Kitten, thanks for the     trying a short protocol this time round, with a higher dose of drugs, so hopefully it'll make a difference.  Just felt like a huge blow yesterday  

x x x


----------



## Züri

Hi Lyns try not not stress too much, might just need a change in drugs - i had diff drugs this time and got 3 more eggs

Had first scan 2 weeks agio at 5 weeks 2 days next one is monday - very nervous, got no symptoms at all  

Have a lovely day today x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lyns 

Your more han welcome hon plenty were that came from


----------



## cake bake

Lyns, I know that doesn't sound too good, but i agree with Zuri and think that your far from over yet with this. different drugs could totally turn this around. the clinics always try not to be overly positive and prepare you for worst case. glad that you putting it out your head for the weekend, when might you be starting again?  bug hugs from me    

zuri, not surprised you not got symptoms after the OHSS, would prob be hard to notice anything. don't be worrying about it as everyone is different and its still really early, but i know you will worry so hugs for you too!    

kitten, hugs for you too - hugs for everyone.    

waiting - are you going loopy yet?

I trying to behave and not think too much. the progesterone supplements though are giving me same symptoms as last time when it was a BFP (without the progesterone) so its really messing with my head as i know its not real. trying really hard not to symptom spot but its impossible now at this stage in the 2WW - have reached the mental zone!!  am doing ok though really even though i am not overly confident still.

going to go get my dinner on - marks and sparks indian - my fav.

F xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Fi - Yes, I'm going mad too, although think all the symptoms I have are from pessaries, sore & veiny boobs mainly, have had AF cramps on and off during the day sice EC and it's still here xx

Zuri - You may not get any symptoms, all my friend got was tiredness after her IVF, hope your feeling much better now xx

Lyns - Oh Hun, sending you some    I'm sure Zuri is right and a change of drugs will make a difference xx

Wiggs - How are things with you xx

Kitten - Hope your well xx

I'm doing ok have been off work since EC, took time off on purpose as job is so stressful I didn't want to have any regrets if this doesn't work, as it happens I've not been feeling 100% since EC anyway, but ready to go back on Monday now as I'm going a bit loopy now, still 8 days to go then I'll know xxx


----------



## cake bake

waiting - when are you testing, that seems ages away? I'm wednesday for my blood test - feels too soon, i think i want to stay in the not knowing and hoping zone.


----------



## waitingpatiently

Fi - Testing 1st May, didn't we have ET on the same day?


----------



## cake bake

hi waiting, sorry for late response, been trying to keep busy over the weekend to stop me thinking.  My ET was same day as you, on exact same schedule, although when i had my ivf, i had EC on the wednesday, ET of day 3 embies on the saturday and my blood test was the thurday of the next week. i guess i am wednesday this time cause the day 3 embie was defrosted on the friday so technically it was a day 4 when it was put back.  are you doing a pee test, maybe thats why they have asked you to wait longer?

i not feeling confident at all any more, its horrible, 2WW is the pits!!

hugs all


----------



## Lynschez

Hi everyone, hope you're all well.

Fi, is that this Wednesday for your test?  That seems soo soon!!!  I'm not one to talk about feeling confident, but if you're little embie made it through the whole de-frost process then he's a little toughie and I'm   that he hangs in there for you (why I'm saying 'he' I have no idea - maybe it's an omen  )

Waiting, I had entire 2ww off work on my first cycle, like you say, sometimes it's good to feel like you're doing everything possible!  Hope you're not too   yet and managing to stay positive   

Zuri, all the best for scan no.2 tomorrow   

Hi Kitten & Clare, hope you're having lovely weekends in the sun  

Well had a lovely weekend celebrating DH's birthday, so haven't had time to dwell on things, which has been good.  Just waiting for AF to arrive next week, then round 2 starts - aarrrgghhhh!!!!  Not feeling very positive, but like you have all said, hopefully with the change of drugs and it'll be better this time, and it only takes one   x x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hey Fi

Yes am doing the POAS, think they just do 14 days for ET regardless.  I feel exactly the same as you it's so damn hard, has been over a year since my last 2ww with IUI I had forgotten about the torture   anyway, have come to the conclusion every thing I am feeling, AF type pains, tender boobs, tiredness is as a result of the pessaries, so they are to be ignored   and in 6 days time I will know one way or the other, just really hoping mother nature isn't cruel and takes away any hope before then, my usual AF is due Tuesday/Wednesday.  I'll make sure I pop on Wednesday to see how you've got on, have everything crossed for us both xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Lyns - Sorry hun our posts crossed, I'm going back to work tommorow not looking forward to it, but am planning to take things slowly and ease myself back in, we'll see when I get there   Hope AF arrives quickly for you, I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle and your right it does only take one, and hopefully a change in drugs will work in your favour   xxx


----------



## Wiggywoo

Zuri, hope all is well at your scan today      

Fi & Waiting, hope the last few days of the 2ww don't drive you insane and that they pass quickly for you      

Hi everyone else, sorry for being quiet, haven't had the best weekend and still feeling a bit    hopefully will be feeling more like myself soon.    to all.


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps hope your all well I had  a hetick weekend rushing aroun up derby moving nan and grandads furniture and lurking on here with my phone


----------



## waitingpatiently

Wiggy - Sound like you need a good     xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Wiggs whats up hon


----------



## Clarebaby

Hi All

Waiting and Fi - Hope you gals are ok and not going to   on the 2WW, am   for you.

Have spent the last week with head in Alan Beer's book and on threads on FF that you would never know existed!.

Finally after nine years on this journey we have been given the most likely reason as to why we have suffered infertility, miscarriage and a terrifying premature birth.


1) I have elevated natural killer cellers (means aswell as attacking cancer cells these devils attack embryos too) - this will be treated via Intralip (a yucky solution that will dilute them)

2) I have low blocking antibodies - my body doesn't recognise DH's DNA and when it joins with mine, I am not producing the antibodies needed to protect the embryo from harm.  This will be treated with LIT (DH white blood cells injected under my skin so I get to recognise him - this has to be done in Athens as don't do it here yet)


Continued....


----------



## Clarebaby

3) Raised TNF Alpha Ratio - There are two cell types, Th1 and Th2 (Th1 attacks pregnancy and Th2 protects it).  This was my worst result, should have a ratio of less than 30, but mine was a whopping 55!.  The Immunes Doc reckons that this is cause of all my problems (and that if we treated it we should be able to get natural BFP (if we could wait for that!)).  Humira is the drug that is used to treat that.

There were a few other issues, but these are the biggies.  Best news is that all treatable within two or three months, but will be hard work in co-ordinating all this lot and having to get private blood tests and get out to Athens, etc, etc.  Worst is that we are looking at up to £5k - yikes yikes yikes    .We are going to go for it though, just one cycle with all this lot. 

Hope I've not sent you all to sleep!

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon I wish you all the luck in the world and no you did not send me to sleep


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Kitten,

The main thing for me though is that I actually have answers at last, this will bring me so much peace and I can stop blaming myself for our troubles!


----------



## Kitten 80

Its easyer said then done but you shouldn't blame your self anyway hon   and I bet it is a releaf to no answers rather then unexsplained


----------



## Züri

Wow clairebaby it all sounds very complicated - but think of it positively you now have answers that can be treated - I know it's pricey - I have struggled to part with £6k for each of my cycles but I suppose it's the price we have to pay - wishing you lots of luck getting all of your immune problems sorted and on your way to a BFP 

Wiggs what's up? are your hormones playing up? are you in your third trimester yet? don't they say the third is difficult like the 1st? hope it's just hormones and nothing serious - lots of hugs x

How are the 2ww girls doing? is it nearly OTD?

Well had my scan yesterday - doc was running way behind and left us waiting for an hour! anyway finally got in to see him and all good - saw and heard the heart beat which was very reassuring, just hope I can relax a little now until the next one 4 weeks tomorrow! i was quite gutted when he said see you in 4 weeks - my IVF doctor said for me to make appointments with my gynae for 2 weeks after he did my first scan and 2 weeks later - so i was hoping for another in 2 weeks but he must think all is OK to wait till 4! arghh the waiting is horrible, I don't know how normals cope waiting for 12 weeks for their first scan

Anyway so all good this end  just off out now to enjoy the sun - very hot over here 

xxx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Clare - So glad you have some answers hun, it is a lot of money  but will be worth it I'm sure    xx

Kitten - Hey, you ok? xx

Zuri - So pleased the scan went well, enjoy the sunshine xx

Fi - All the very best of luck for testing tommorow xx

Wiggs - Hope your ok xx

Lyns - Hi hun, you ok? xx

AFM - Not had a great day OTD is Saturday, today collapsed at work have been feeling dizzy and light headed for the last 3 or 4 days, I completely broke down and in the end was sent home, I've worked out AF should have been due yesterday or Today so maybe it's failed and the cyclogest id holding off the bleed xx


----------



## Clarebaby

Zuri, great news on the scan, the waiting is a nightmare, 2WW is nohing compared to waiting for scans.

Waiting - don't lose heart hun, I didn't think cyclogest did anything to stop bleeding, if it's gonna bleed it's gonna bleed.  Think positive - maybe it's good news!!


----------



## Züri

waitingpatiently said:


> AFM - Not had a great day OTD is Saturday, today collapsed at work have been feeling dizzy and light headed for the last 3 or 4 days, I completely broke down and in the end was sent home, I've worked out AF should have been due yesterday or Today so maybe it's failed and the cyclogest id holding off the bleed xx


waiting - dizzy and feint to me sounds very much like symptoms - have you considered testing seeing as you are due on today/tomorrow? got everything crossed

Clarebaby - yes everyone said after 2WW this can be worse for the anxieties, they weren't wrong - but obviously in a god way


----------



## waitingpatiently

Zuri - Thanks I hope your right, I am so scared, so no won't test before Saturday xx

Clare - Thanks xx


----------



## cake bake

wow, lots to catch up on!

Clare, you are now an expert on things i had never heard of, am glad you have some answers eventually but sorry that you going to have to do all this to get there. BUT I am so chuffed that you are going for it, you are an inspiration through all this and everyhting you have been through, so proud of you! (yes i am emotional today!)

Zuri, am soo pleased that scan went well. Hilarious that you call the others 'normals' - love it. As much as i am hating the 2WW I am with you on the scan waiting. I was in a permanent nervous state for 4 whole weeks that felt like 4 months. but you have seen the heartbeat and stats are totally on your side now so try and relax a little sweetie. its going to be fine. 

waiting, i with the other girls too, i don't think fainting is a sign of AF. your negativity is from the hormones and the stress of waiting (do you like how i can tell you that but won't tell myself that!). hang in there sweetie, the last few days are the hardest in the 2WW and i'm afraid that the only way to know is the test itself (again though i not believing that for myself!) I admire that you are going to wait until saturday, I would be the same as i want to put it off now.

wiggs, hope you and babes are doing good. 

sara, hope you and babies are well too.

twinks -   

kitten, hows you doing lovely?

me, I am a nervous wreck. over the weekend was convinced its not worked since i wasn't having cramps (like i did last time) but now i am feeling some twinges and wishing i wasn't      you can't win. am also convinced it not worked as boobs are sore but not as sore and not as veiny (just a little bit). am trying to tell myself that if i was it is bound to be different since i am still on all the hormone support - the estrogen for the lining (so i know i won't get AF till i stop taking them) and the crinone progesterone gel - i wan't on anything on the normal ivf, this FET malarky is a whole differnt ballgame. aaaaaaaaaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh and as i said to waiting, no way of knowing till the test. am prepared for disappointment but still hoping like h*ll        blood test tomorrow and result at 3pm ish. am not going to work, will be a wreck - so i'll be on here prob driving the rest of you mental too!

F xx


----------



## Züri

lots and lots of luck for tomorrow cake bake

I didn't really have any symptoms and still don't! but then OHSS prob masked all early symptoms

Anyway my boobs are still not big and sore, I don't have many cramps, not ben sick, pretty much feel normally apart from no appetite, and I have heard from people who have had completely different symptoms on 2 pregnancies. one friend was really sick with her first, she;s pregnant now and has nit been sick - so don't compare with lat time

x


----------



## cake bake

thanks Zuri, i do need a telling some times, i promise to stay positive until the dreaded call tomorrow. x


----------



## Twinkle2008

wanting to wish cakebake all the luck for OTD tomorrow

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

Hi Twinkle

How are you? x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Wow there's been a lot of chatter today, we're all or nothing on here aren't we   

Clare, I'm so pleased that you've had a chance to discuss your results and that they are all making sense. I don't blame you for going for it, once you're told something it's not easy to dismiss it because you'll constantly be thinking 'what if' or 'maybe'   How long do the immune tx's stay in your system for, is it long enough to give a few natural cycles a go first or do you have to start from scratch for each cycle? Our last cycle was very expensive, well they all were but the last one more so, but I wouldn't change it. At least you can go with the intrallipids rather than the IVIg because that would bump it up a lot more again. Are you going to do all of your cycle with Dr G or will you just do immunes with him? Sorry, so many questions  

Waiting, OMG, you poor thing fainting like that, are you ok now? Do you normally feel faint when AF arrives? Dizziness can be a symptom of pregnancy, here's hoping that it is for you     

Zuri, pleased to hear that all is well with you and your little one   The constant waiting is torture isn't it, I hate to wish my life away but have to confess that I do just live for each apt, that's how my life is measured now, how long it is until I see the m/w or cons again    I've often wondered how the 'normals' cope with the 12ww but I think that we probably know too much, which is why we are constantly worrying. I'd like to say it gets better but I'm not sure it does    

Fi, you sound exactly like me on a 2ww, I can't do right for doing wrong as far as symptoms are concerned. If I had any they were cyclogest induced and if I didn't, then why not!    Last summer we were on holiday for the 2ww and I reckon I changed my bikini 3 times a day just so I had an excuse to check my boobs for extra veins. By the time I'd finished prodding and poking them they did look a bit fuller - unsurprisingly     Good luck for tomorrow        

Kitten, how are things with you, you up to much?

Twinks, good to hear from you, hope all is well. Sounds like you had a good weekend with your DH - on **!

Big   and   to Clom, Sara, Lyns and everyone else  

Thanks for the hugs    Feeling a bit better, I think that the extra hormones have just made me into a grumpy old bag this weekend, I've been picking arguments with DH and then when he finally has enough of me and we have a row I get all upset and feel guilty     Went to yoga tonight so that has helped me, esp because one of the ladies started snoring during the final relaxation, it took all of my will power not to laugh out loud


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Lady's I am well thankyou looking forward to me hol's nextweek plenty of   

Cake bake how are you?  

Zuri glad everything is ok  

Waiting glad your ok now sounds   to me 

Hi wiggy  

Hi everyone eles hope your ok my loverlys


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi Ladies

Fi - Thinking of you     xx

Kitten - You must be excited, where are you off to? xx

Wiggs - Glad your feeling a bit better xx

Zuri -Hope your ok today xx

Lyns - Hi hun xx

AFM - Still feeling pants, almost contimually dizzy so gave in and called the clinic who thought I may have an infection, so on their advice went to see my GP no infection thankfully, he did a thorough check over of me and the only thing he found was a raised temperature, so I've been signed off for the rest of the week, he did make me promise not to test early though lol xx


----------



## Züri

waiting raised temp is a good sign!!! all looking good 

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Waiting I am off to sunny st ives cornwall, whoo hoo looks like someone has a


----------



## Clarebaby

Cakey,

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you          

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Eveything ok Cakey?


----------



## waitingpatiently

Cake bake - Thinking of you, hope your ok   xxx


----------



## Züri

Cakey I have everything crossed    xxx


----------



## cake bake

clinic eventually called at 5, its a negative, am so gutted, it hurts more than i thought it could. i don't think i can do this amymore. x


----------



## waitingpatiently

Cake Bake -     so sorry sweetie xxx


----------



## Clarebaby

Fi,

Am so so sorry   

Don't give up hope sweetie.

No point saying 'hope you're ok' cos I know you won't be, take some time.  

Thinking of you      

Clare


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hi Zuri – not been having a good time lately fed up of pregnancy announcements around me, I am happy for them but don’t need it rubbing in my face that they fell pregnant without trying. Hope things are going well with you 

Wiggy – thanks we had a lovely day together, just what we needed, glad to hear your feeling better how on earth did you manage not to laugh   

Kitten – hope you have a nice time, me and DH want to go to cornwall, you’ll have to let me know what its like  

Waiting – take things easy this week hope your feeling better soon 

CakeBake – I am so sorry for you, take care of yourself and if you need a rant txt me   

Twinkle


----------



## Züri

cake bake so so so sorry - I know there's nothing i can say as I know how you feel. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Cake bake i am so sorry hon i dont no what to say ((hugs)))


----------



## Wiggywoo

Cakey,     it's just all too unfair, I wish I could wave a magic wand and change things for you I really do. There's not a lot that I can say, words just seem empty and inadequate when I know how raw you must be feeling    Take each minute, hour, day as they come and don't feel pressured into having to put a brave face on and do anything you don't want to, put yourself first


----------



## Lynschez

Fi, sorry it's late but just wanted to send you lots of      I understand your feelings but give yourself time to think things through and come to decisions as and when you're ready  

Waiting, sorry you've been feeling grotty   but here's hoping it's all signs of a BFP  

Kitten, where you off on hols hun  I'm jealous  

Wiggs, I too go to yoga and have a lady there that regularly falls asleep    Pleased you're feeling better in yourself too  

Twinks, I too am surrounded by baby announcements at the mo, SIL, 2 friends and a work colleague all in the space of 2 weeks.  Worse thing was found out abou SIL from a friend whilst we were having a girl's lunch - not a happy bunny to say the least  

Zuri, hope you're looking after yourself and beanie  

Hi to Clom & Sara  

AFM, still waiting for AF, due Monday/Tuesday, still no sign so can't start stimms - typical    x x


----------



## cake bake

hi girls, thank you for all your thoughts yesterday, it means the world to me, honestly couldn't do this without you all.   

am feeling a lot better today, still sad, but it constantly amazes me how i can bounce back from every knock i seem to be taking, have had quite a full range now of experiences with this, BFP, miscarriage, BFN and i've survived it all, so i'm keeping going with this till i get my baby - no negotiation!!! will phone clinic next week and get back on track. its war    

am going away tomorrow night to lovely lux hotel with spa, got a treatment booked, a nice dinner and there will be a few glasses of wine - then i'm going to be good - honest. husband booked last night to cheer us up - and its our 5th wed anniversary next week, wish we could have been celebrating more but heh ho.

waiting i have got everything crossed for you for saturday, i want some good news on here sweetie    

thanks again to you all, you are all lovely and hope you all doing good. Fi xx

(Lyns, jsut almost crossed messages with you - typical AF - hope it arrives soon, weird i know)


----------



## Züri

cakey just remember you got pregnant on your first fresh cycle - I have good feelings for your next fresh cycle - just the realisation that you can get pregnant is a positive step - I really never thought i was capable and am still shocked my body has finally allowed it

I know it's hard - i had back to back fresh and frozen cycles last year in Jan and March and both were negative - i just felt so angry that i went on a self destruct for a few months (hmm well more than a few months...)  anyway we enjoyed our summer - we behaved like teenagers, we found our mojo again and we had fun - enough to keep postponing our next cycle, we postponed it 4 times and ended up having a year off - we also got fitter lost weight and started running - this last cycle i really didn't think much about it - I had sort of come to terms with not having a family and had accepted it quite positively and also was sure this cycle would fail so i just went along with the process for closure

Anyway I really think that time out - re discovering ourselves after 4 long years was what was needed - take time and don't rush into another cycle because you feel you have to and time is running out - 6 months/a year wont make a massive difference

massive hugs xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Zuri thats what I keep telling myself I got pg b4 so I can do it again  

I had me cards read last night

one prediction has come true already which I don't care  she said some high up person is going to get stroppy with me wich he did because he actuly has to get off his  while I am away if it was up to them I would work 52w of the year no hol  

anyways I had to shuffle and think of something I wonted to no which to us is obverse and the card that came out said I would have cause for celebration and to trust a profesional and clame my status  so ha ha I am going to be pg  

It also said to be careful of peoples advise wrong advise it will cause upset more to DH then me meaning it will upset me so much hat it will hurt him.

Also be careful of my dreams meaning make sure they don't turn into reality  

i have also damedged the ligament in my finger well DH did


----------



## sarashy

Hey girls, gosh its been busy on here only been missing a wk and so much to catch up on.

First off big big hugs to Fi    thinking of you huni. Nothing i say will make it better so ill just send hugs.  

Zuri - Glad ur scan went well. I too had a little laugh at the 'normals' comment, so true. Hope the OHSS has settled down.

Kitten- hope ur predictions come true hun, the babies ones at least if nothing else.

Wiggs- hugs to you to. i too am feeling very hormonal, just glad i have a nice 11 days off now to relax before i kill someone at work, (not patients i must add, MANAGEMENT!!!!)

lyns - hey hope AF arrives soon or maybe not fingerscrossed for a NBFP.

waiting - whens OTD Saturday? fingerscrossed for you sweetie.

Clare - Glad you got answers hun. Hoping and   that now you have the answers the problems can be solved.

Twinks - how you doing huni? Glad you had a nice time away.

As for me as i say im glad to be off work for 11 days before i kill my manager. Only been back at work for two wks and she is now trying to introduce some more stress into my life by trying to force me to go off on mat leave. As if things arent stressful enough! Well anyway went to occy health at work today and have been advise more breaks and no patient cantact (would love to see their faces when they read that report.) Anyway was thinking oh no here we go and excuse to force me out, but good news   the union have said they either find me a desk job or the put me on medically unfit but have to pay me my full pay either way. Medically unfit would mean i get and extra 8 wks mat pay out of them and im not bothered if they want o pu me behind a desk either. So either way i win they cant touch me. I think they was thinking i would just go off sick and leave quitely, they obviously dont know me very well. I fought for my babies and ill carry on fighting.

Finally i will say it to you girls too. KEEP ON FIGHTING FOR WHAT U WANT AND DESERVE. I think we need the positive mantra on here again to.
[fly]*I WILL BE PREGNANT!!!*[/fly]

hugs to all and hi to anyone i missed.
Sara.
xx


----------



## waitingpatiently

Hi girls, well we tested early as AF made an appearance it's a BFN for me, gonna take some time out


----------



## Züri

waiting i am so sorry  take all the time you need xxx


----------



## sarashy

Waiting big big hugs for you too darling     .  Dont know what i can say to make it better so i will just send hugs. 
xx


----------



## cake bake

waiting, i am so sorry hunny, it is a case of 'Why?' and it is so unfair. i really at least hoped that my BFN would somehow improve the odds on you having good news if you know what i mean. it is just rubbish and tiring and heartbreaking. I'm guessing that hopefully you will be feeling a bit better today. hope that you have some nice things going on this weekend, its not much compensation i know. massive hugs         

sara, glad all ok with babes, sorry you are are getting nonsence at work though and its good that the union are protecting you. i can't believe in this day and age you are having these struggles!

kitten, you are a brave cookie doing the cards, i'm a big chicken and would be too scared! fingers crossed that the good stuff comes true, one of my friends had a reading that she would have a daughter in the summer, and she did! 

zuri, i totally hear you on your thoughts and advice, i think my reactions have been bog standard text book. Step 1 (day 1) - fear and running away and saying no more treatments, step 2 (day 2) - recover and become determined to plough on immediately, step 3 - calm down and realise that you need to still have a life through all this. so thats where i am at today. not sure if i want to jump straight back in, is indeed tempting to stuff it for the summer and enjoy life again. there is a big chance that i will have to downreg again for 3 months first so if that is the case then its maybe no bad thing. i am though terrified about my age, i'll be 37 in october and i can't believe i was only 32 when i started trying and thought it would be fine and that i would have 2 by now!! i also really want to be pregnant again for august when due date was, i know thats not overly important though, jsut trying to avoid the pain.

hi to lyns, wiggs, clare, twinkle and all -  

had lovely time away last night, was beautiful hotel, had maybes just a tad too many drinks though, since i am now a lightweight after time out!   

Fi xx


----------



## Lynschez

Waiting, so sorry hun    no words really, but take time to grieve, recover and look after yourself & DH  

Fi, pleased your night was good, I can relate the the lightweight comment  

Sara, pleased you're doing well, guess your 11 days off came just at the right time    Hope you get everything sorted work wise, although it does sound promising  

Kitten, I had my cards read when I was 18 and it warned me about an unwanted pregnancy - if only I'd known then what i know now!  

Zuri, Wiggs, Clom - hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday weekend, although the weather is a bit pants  

AFM, AF sort of arrived Thursday night, but not as usual - oh no, that would be too simple.  It was soooo light, then Friday it was a brown/red mix (sorry TMI!!!!).  Wasn't sure whether to start stimms or not so rang clinic, spoke to a Dr (not sure who tho!) who said if i'd had a red bleed then to start.  Well the rest of the afternoon, my mind was going round and round, spoke to DH to see what he thought.  Anyway, long story short, I've decided to postpone for a month! I know, sounds   but it just didn't feel right?!?!  Anyway, once I'd decided and sorted with clinic, felt much better, so must have been the right decision  

I've got my 5yr old niece today, just got back from a dancing lesson and i think i'm more tired than she is   x x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Waiting, I'm so sorry hun, big hugs


----------



## Clarebaby

Waiting - Really sorry to hear your news.  Take care.


----------



## Clarebaby

Oooooh! Exciting new website layout girls, doesn't look like anything has changed too much though!

Hope everyone is ok.

I have my AF at last (5 weeks after ERPC) so feel like life can get back to normal (a bit).  Waiting for results of TB test I had yesterday before I can start on the Humira injections.  But yucky do, had to some collecting this morning (TMI!) for sampe of menses to be sent out to Athens where they test for Chlamydia (apparently it can hide right up in your tubes and cause infertility and m/cs even though the NHS test (swab) may not detect it.  Blimey I'm learning some stuff on the immunology board!.

Best wishes to everyone, haven't worked out how to get to smileys from here!


----------



## Lynschez

Clare, a friend of mine on here has recently had all the test with Dr G - they sound delightful!  The things that we put ourselves through to get our dreams!!!!  

It's been very quiet on here the past few days, hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## sarashy

Morning Ladies, OMG they changed the site. Well confused me there for a second. Nothing really to report my end but just thought while i had a second i would say hi.
lyns- Glad you feel like uve made the right choice hun. I think if ur not in the right frame of mind then its not the right time too.
Hope everyone ok. Cant believe how horrid the weather is and bloomin typical i have my wk off just as it get horrid. DH and i had a lovely anniversary meal last night and dispite the weather am enjoying not being at work which isnt surprising give the circumstances. Dreading going bk on tuesday even though i know im in a win win situation im sure they will find some way to cause a confrontation and i hate confrontation.
Nursery nearly finished and looking forward to my scan on monday. The count down never ends does it.
love n hugs to everyone
sara
x


----------



## cake bake

hiya, this website new layout has thrown me! not much to report eithers, am slowly coming back to normal. was really sad on monday, just couldn't stop the tears, not sobbing but just silent, i think it all just got me. am doing good again now though.

Sara, happy anniversary, was it yesterday (the 5th?), was mine too! our 5th. we also went out for dinner and had the nicest time, really good fun and i as always had one glass of wine too much (only 2 though and they were small!) but i felt rough all day today. stuff work sara, let it all roll over you, won't be long till you can leave it all behind for a while. best wishes for your scan on monday, really hope you post a pic.

lyns, am so proud of you making the decision to wait a wee while based on your gut instinct, is all too easy to plough on regardless and on hindsite i should have delayed my FET after my friend dying, was just too much and not the right time. this month will fly in though and you'll be on your way soon.

Clare, thats just lovely!     good that tests are progressing though, had never known that about chlamydia - scary stuff.

hugs to waiting, twinks, wiggs, zuri, kitten and all.   

xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all, hope you're all doing well   


Fi, hope you're not beating yourself up over your FET     You did what you thought was right at the time hun. You're bound to have your sad days, tears are good, I think they're as good as a good exercise class sometimes for releasing pent up emotions    Putting it off was a tough decision, but in the end i think it was a good one, especially now my mum & dad are causing me stress yet again, they're constantly arguing and it's doing my head in!  My only worry is that I might lose my NHS funding with the new government, but    that's not the case as I already have my drugs.


Hi to Kitten, Twinks, Zuri, Sara, Wiggs, Clare, hope everyone has a lovely weekend even if the weather is pants    x x


----------



## sarashy

Hey ladies, Hope you all had a good wknd even though the weather has been naff. I spent the wknd in Leeds on a hen do spa wknd. was very nice but i am knackered now. Was well proud of myself for staying out till 2 this morning but boy am i paying for it today. Done nothing but sleep since i got home  dont think DH too impressed but hes glad i had a good time.
Babies are both fine i think lots of kicks and someone seems to have found the inside of my cervix which when kicked or punched really hurts. Got another scan tomorrow seems an age since i last saw them. 9 wks is a long time to wait.


Lyns -   and    that you done lose your funding hun. They dont look set to make a decision anytime soon. 


fi -     . Hope you are feeling better and have had a nice as possible wknd. yes our wedding anniversary was the 5th, was our 3rd. Cant believe where time has gone. I dont think ill drink ever again, i used to have hangovers from hell anyway with not drinking for 18months. I know i should take ur advice on stuffing work but they just irritate me. Anyway have managed to forget about them for most of my wk off and they havent rung me so thats good. I will try n post a pic on here after scan (if i get decent pictures this time) and figure out how to do it on new layout.
Glad you are slowly beginning to feel better. Youll know when the times right to do it again.


Hi to everyone else Kitten, Clare, Wiggs, Clom, Zuri sorry if i missed anyone.
Sara
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps 

how are you all I am back at work now and have a comput


----------



## sarashy




----------



## sarashy

twin 2


----------



## Kitten 80

Ah so lovely I had a tear in my eye lol


----------



## sarashy

Thanks kitten.not long till ur appointment now hun. Is this the followup for ur ivf? Good luck
sx


----------



## cake bake

sara, thats so lovely to see. glad all is well, how you doing? are you back at work? gives me so much hope seeing them.   

hi to all else, quick update from me. had follow up appointment tonight, can start back whenever i feel like it, they not going to downreg me for 3 months this time. going to use flare protocol instead as they have changed their criteria based on AMH, not sure if i ok with that or would want to do what i did last time, antagonist i think - since it worked? anyways going to take at least a month off and try it the old fashioned way again - amazing that i can still even consider that!   

hope eveyone is ok.


----------



## Kitten 80

Whoo Cake bake Itry all the time   , have my fu tomorrow well excited.

Hi sarshy yes its my ivf/icsi FU I feel so sick with excitment


----------



## Twinkle2008

Hello ladies hope you all well

After some advice if any of you can help, we had our review appointment today, for our FET. We have 5 embies frozen and the consultant wants to take all 5 out and thaw them all, but as said the decision is ours, not sure what to do as we have never been in this position, any thoughts would be appreciated

Twinkle


----------



## sarashy

Hey Twinks,
I cant tell you what you should so huni. But the way i think i would feel about it would be that it would be putting all my eggs in one basket so to speak.
Have they told you why they want to defrost them all?
How many are they willing to put back if all survive?
why did they only freeze 5?
Sorry if ive given u more questions and my answer is based on not know the facts properly.
sara
x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks Sara, i know nobody can tell us what to do, just looking for thoughts and feelings about it

They only freezed 5 as they said they were only the ones that made it through, they took the rest to blast but they didnt quite get there
He didnt say how many would go back, he said to thaw all 5 as a better chance of them developing

Really not sure what to do, as never been in htis position

Twinkle


----------



## sarashy

I know ur looking for thoughts and feelings hun and i hope it helps. Hard to know what you would do unless you was in that situation.
Humm!!!! why better chance of developing? surely i would think but im not a consultant defrost 2 see how they go on ect... rather than defrost all 5 and end up wasting some cause im assuming they wont put all 5 bk.
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being so useless in keeping up with you all lately.

Popping on to say to Kitten, hope all goes well at your follow up tomorrow and that you come away feeling positive and with a plan for the future    

Twinks, just saw your post. Difficult one, I guess they want to thaw all 5 so that they know that they are putting the best ones back at transfer. As we've said on here quite recently, frozen embies can lose cells during the thawing process and whilst some will regain those cells I suppose there's a chance that they might not. This may sound like a silly question but can they re-freeze any good ones that you don't use? I know someone who thawed her embies had 2 transferred back and the remaining re-frozen, however they were day 2 embies so I'm not sure if this makes a difference. (She went on to have twins btw     )
Sorry I've probably not been much use here, just speaking my thoughts aloud so-to-speak.

Going off to bed now, will catch up with everyone properly later on this week.

   to all.


----------



## Züri

Hi Twinks


The situation as you all know is so different over here


I have 6 embies frozen and if and when I came to FET they would thaw 3 and then place the best 2 back, if that fails and we go again then they'll thaw the next three and put them back. They don't do blasts over here as you all know and my clinic has a 39% success rate without blasts at day 2 and 3 transfers, he also has a good FET rate but not sure the percent, think about 30%


Anyway from my experience here I would choose to split those embies into 2 goes, 3 now and 2 later, gives you an additional chance (especially if they all thaw well?) you'd be upset to think about discarding some good ones. I know it is extra cost going for 2 FET's but I feel it gives you double the chance 


I got pregnant without blasts and a girl over on the PR thread Laura as triplets from low grade embies which i think weren't blasts


I think you should do what you and DH think is right, you have really had a lot of crap off your clinic, stand up for what YOU want now and if you want to go down their suggested route then go for it, if you don't feel comfortable tell them what you want


Wishing you lots of luck xxx


incidentally my friend has just had a 10.7lbs baby bruiser from her one and only frozen embie which had to be put on ice due to OHSS - she had the embryo screening IVF in Oz due to 3 terminations at 13 weeks because of severe defects with the fetus. She had about 20+ eggs collected, had 18 fertilised embryos, tested them all and only one was perfect, all others had defects and that little embie survived frezing, thawing and 10 days over due and is now alive and kicking - please don't give up hope - I have everything crossed for you


xxx




Hello everyone else, sorry going to bed but really wanted to reply to Twinks so apologies for no more personals xx


----------



## Lynschez

Hi all

Kitten, good luck with follow up today, hope you get some good feedback and can get the ball rolling again soon.

Twinks, i can't really comment as never been in that situation but the other ladies here have given you some fab advice and things to think about - all the best for your decision making process!

Sara, the pics were lovely, it's so fab that you are willing to share them, gave me a right positive vibe!

Zuri, how are things with you hun?  Has the OHSS totally cleared up now, no more problems?

Wiggs, hope you're feeling ok, don't worry about how often you post, it's always good to hear from you!

Fi, how are you hun?  Hope you enjoy your month off tx and have some time to spoil yourself x x x


----------



## sarashy

Hey Kitten hope all goes well today.
sara
x


----------



## Twinkle2008

Thanks for you comments ladies

Twinkle x


----------



## sarashy

hey Twinks u had any thoughts on what to do yet hun?
sx


----------



## Twinkle2008

Sara - we have booked to sign our consent forms with a nurse next wednesday morning so im going to ask to speak to the embrologist and see what they say, a comment is niggling me that he says to take all 5 out but then said they were some good looking embryos, so before we make the decision to take them all out we'll see what the embrologist has to say i think, as there the ones that work with the ebmryos directly

Twinkle


----------



## Clarebaby

Blimey, this process is so hard with the difficult decisions you make along the way let alone the fact that the people make it even more difficult with not discussing things properly with you or listening.  . Twinkle, I'm no expert but I def think you should split them. Be strong and make sure you are happy with the final decision.

Hope your appointment goes well Kitten.

Hi Wiggs, Sarah and Zuri hope you're all putting your feet up.

Hi and here's some inspiration for everyone else, my friend had a baby girl yesterday morning at the grand old age of 43! Was her 7th pregnancy all the other ended in m/c (they think it was chromosone issues). Clearly they are in disbelief that their miracle has happened at last.

AFM, It has taken *7 *phonecalls over the last two days to get my TB results from my Doctors, seems they have to walk into another office to see if any faxes have arrived!. Anyway was all clear as was my Chlamydia test - hurray! - so have just ordered my Humira to start killing off those nasty aggressive cells in me  .

Nearly the weekend, lets hope the weather picks up, I am in need of some 

Clare


----------



## Kitten 80

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo peeps   

Sorry for lack of posts but having to post via phone and I get a brain ache   

Had FU and all good have to have hormoan blood test they think I may have an imbalance and tiny cysts in overys as 4 out of 6 eggs were empty and may have been cracked so they will decide what drugs to put me on and I should start june/ july .

Hope everyone ok.


----------



## Clarebaby

Hey Kitten,

Do you mean that last time 4 out of 6 were empty?

Royal Jelly is supposed to be really good for egg quality. Maybe time to do some research?

June/July is no time to wait.

Take care


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Clare yes thats what happend were can I get royal jelly?


----------



## Clarebaby

http://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/categories.asp?cid=3&searchterm=Royal%20Jelly&rdcnt=1

Holland & Barrett

Zita West recommends lots of protein, not too much dairy, multivitamin tablet (normal pre-pregnancy one) and Omega 3 fish oil (with DHA in it).

More money!

I am going to start stocking up on all this lot soon, know H&B have a 50% sale on right now.

Clare

/links


----------



## Lynschez

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hi Clare, Kitten. The above is a link to a page on here with a protocol adopted by a lot of ladies on FF (including me!) to try and help with everything to do with tx - you might find it worth a look and spend even more in Holland & Barratt than you ever thought possible!!!!

Lyns x x


----------



## Lynschez

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Hi Clare, Kitten. The above is a link to a page on here with a protocol adopted by a lot of ladies on FF (including me!) to try and help with everything to do with tx - you might find it worth a look and spend even more in Holland & Barratt than you ever thought possible!!!!

Lyns x x


----------



## Lynschez

Don't know why that posted twice - but hey ho!!!!!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

thanks Lyns    and Clare


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Lyns, now that's what you call a comprehensive list!


----------



## sarashy

Afternoon all.
Well im     with work which is an understatement, spat my dummy out the other day and went of sick so think i maybe starting my mat leave as of now. Away...


Twinks good plan as u say they work with them all the time so they should be able to advise you on what to do for the best.

Kitten some good advice. anythings worth a go.


clare glad u got ur results. how long u got to be on the drugs for now before you can start tx again? or is it a continuous thing?


Hi to all Wiggs, Lyns, Zuri, Clom and anyone else ive missed. Anyone heard from Kat recently?
  and   to all
sara
x


----------



## Wiggywoo

Hi everyone,

Kitten, pleased that all went well with your follow-up. As the others have said your not far away from starting again - exciting stuff    

In case anyone's interested this is what I took in terms of vits and supps:

Conception Multi vit (can't remember which one, Pregnacare or equivalent)
Eskimo fish oils (you can buy them online and I am led to believe that they are the purest form of fish oils and don't contain any mercury etc.)
Zinc & Selenium (managed to find this in a combination supplement which was handy as the zinc tablets stink!)
Co Q10
Low dose aspirin (as agreed with my doc.)
I also increased my protein intake and water too. I changed my eating habits to reduce the sugar and gluten in my diet as I was told by a nutrionist that this wasn't helping - long story, more to do with immunes and probably not that relevant to anyone else. No alcohol, caffeine etc.

My dh also took a Wellman multi vit and the zinc/selenium too, couldn't get him to take much else but he does like brazil nuts so was happy to scoff them whereas I hate them!

I know that there are heaps more vits and supps, whilst I wanted to do the best I could I also didn't want to get too hung up and stressed about it all. I checked that the multi vit had good quantities of the other recommended ones. 

Everyone has there own 'protocol' of supps but I always found it useful to see what other peoples take was on it all which is why, seeing as you are talking about it, you might be interested.

Hope everyone is well and that Twinks you get some answers from the embryologists - it is their specialised field after all.


----------



## Clarebaby

Thanks Wiggy,

As you say it's always interesting to see what other people did, but who knows whether it makes any difference!

I am on the immune meds up until treatment and in early pregnancy but theory is that by the time you start treatment you should have all your immune issues sorted.

Clare


----------



## Wiggywoo

Clare, what's next for you in terms of your immune tx? Is it the Humira that you said you had ordered? Is that an injection? Like you say hopefully with the 'full works' you will be finely tuned before tx starts and it will be plain sailing from thereon in        

Sara, sorry to hear that things have been so rubbish for you at work, I'm always so shocked to hear how employers treat pg woman - and think that they can get away with it      Are you happy to start your mat leave now, is it the lesser of two evils? Hope it won't shorten the time that you have once the babies have arrived     

Zuri, how are you doing hun, all ok with you and your bean? Btw, I reckon Maldives    

Lyns, sounds like your sorted on the vits and supps front     Are you going to give it ago naturally for a few months to see what happens? Apologies if you've already said this, I can't see back that far!   

Hi Cakey, Clom, Waiting and everyone else, hope you are all well and smiling    

AFM, my emotions are up and down like a yo yo at the moment, poor old Dh, he is so good to put up with me when sometimes he must wonder what on earth has happened to his wife     I decided to book a private scan, I just can't wait until the babies born, so many worries racing through my mind at the moment. I called the clinic this morning and as my ob is taking a few apts tomorrow morning he said that he will tag me onto the end    Didn't think I'd get to see him for a good few weeks so feeling a bit brighter now that I'm going to see my baby on screen tomorrow.

Lots of love and hugs to all


----------



## Clarebaby

Don't blame you Wiggs, I was a high risk pregnancy so got to see my lo every four weeks which was really reassuring.  Ah, it will be lovely to see yours again, run the risk of finding out what it is those with extra scans.  We found out at 15 weeks we were having a girl because we had the amnio.  Have to say we were really pleased we did, it made it feel more real and hey it's still a surprise whenever you find out!.
Yes, Humira injection arrives tomorrow and hoping DH will do the honours   .  After a few mad weeks on the    it's time to give it up again until who knows when!

Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Wiggywoo

Thanks Clare, we're both quite happy to find out which flavour    In fact we wanted to know at our 20wk scan but the baby wasn't giving anything away. We both have a strong feeling and in some ways I feel that I have already bonded with our baby but of course we might be wrong (it's only based on instinct after all) We decided that if we can find out tomorrow then we will but of course the most important thing is that everything is ok. I haven't had as much movement today, I know that this can be normal but it does send me into panic mode     

Good luck with the injections, and fingers crossed you're going to be on the wagon for quite some time to come


----------



## sarashy

aw wiggs I keep forgetting that single pgs only get scanned to 20 wks! That's soooooo poo. Make sure u get some pics on here. The twins seem to either move lots or not at all and I know what u mean bout wanting to feel them. It's like in early pg n 2ww ur constantly poking boobs, I'm now poking them to make them move. Hope scan goes well sure it will Hun x


----------



## nickym

New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236762.0

xx


----------

